# Writing > Personal Poetry >  The Scribbles of a Lonely Traveller

## angliholic

*Tingling Wind Chime*


The wind chime 
hanging at the front door 
is tingling
and my heart is echoing 
with the soothing ringing

Yet I know 
it's not so much the gentle wind 
as your soft whisper of blessing 
from afar 
that swings the chime 
and sends it jingling

----------


## angliholic

Since you went away 
with April rain
my garden has virtually turned into a wasteland

Empty bottles are more than enough to make a small island
yet this sorrow of mine is still on the safety land

If you don't mind
could you lend me a smile
so that I could bury it in my barren land 

And wish in a little while
it might grow into an oasis of sunflowers
on the wasteland

----------


## angliholic

As the heat wave 
is in full play 
I may appear droopy and fade
in the sizzling hot sun

As long as I hold on 
a little longer
I'm sure
I'll be able to savor 
the mesmerizing evening glow
in a few hours or so

The beads of sweat 
on my little face
are going 
to convert into simmering 
dewdrops
in the next morning

Hanging on till next season
I'll have a reason 
to harvest 
the falling rainbow leaves
falling from the heavens

----------


## angliholic

It's another summer evening
and everywhere 
people are coming and going 

Walking alone 
on the sidewalk beside the library
I don't feel lonely at all 
in this bustling city

for at least 
I have my most loyal dog 
named Shadow 
heeling and accompanying me 
all the way home 
in the sunset glow

----------


## angliholic

Oh 
Summer Breeze
while you're humming
all the golden hair aspens are 
pulling up their skirts
coyly revealing 
their creamy long legs
and pirouetting gracefully
to your intoxicating melody

You know 
I'm not a man of whisky
but my heart is tipsy
all the same

----------


## angliholic

The cicadas won't stop bawling 
it's not due to 
the heat waves in July
but you 
that vanished 
without a goodbye

Summer breezes still 
keep breezing
yet my heart like the wind bell hanging 
from the ceiling
isn't singing
simply 
because 
you're missing

----------


## angliholic

Let's take a walk 
if you please
at the beach
at the first streak of sunlight

And take a glimpse 
at a hermit crab
scurrying across the sand
by the boundless immemorial ocean
leaving 
only a few traces 
erased by the small hands of waves
in no time 
along with our footprints

In the distance
there may loom a ship 
carrying our dream and hope
as always
at the mercy of pending tempests

If you please
let's stroll in a casual way
till the sun sinking in the west
and then relish 
the most fantastic moment in a day

If you could ignore the seagulls 
home flying
squawking and wailing

----------


## angliholic

Isn't it a beautiful pity 
you should fly away so young
a pretty song barely sung

Isn't it a blessing 
in disguise
the youthful smile is
a blue bell forever beaming in spring
the only happy memory you left for us
in this mundane place

----------


## angliholic

Everything looks vague 
and blurry
in my nearsighted eyes
but I don't think 
I could use
a pair of glasses

It's not that 
I'd feel disgusted
to see bugs 
scuttling everywhere
but that 
I'd rather 
admire you in the mist

----------


## angliholic

Some said you were dirty, ugly, and dressed badly
others said you were impolite, disagreeable, and ungracious
Well that makes the two of us

Your sadness does last forever
even after you were recognized as a master

Nevertheless
even before my poetry becomes immortal
I'm afraid my loneliness has already been eternal

----------


## angliholic

If thinking of you 
would stop the clock from ticking
then 
I'd forget about 
the falling petals in late summer

If autumn's breeze 
is ready 
to sweep away those yellow faded leaves
then 
I'm willing to be swept away 
with them 
to a far-off place

If I could buy spring back 
in the snowflake-flying winter
then 
I wouldn't 
pine away like a lonely traveler

----------


## angliholic

Sitting in the shade of a eucalyptus 
I rejoice over cool summer breezes 
they simply keep blowing

The vibe is relaxing this morning
except for the falling leaves 
like annoying flies 
they simply keep coming

Since it's impossible to clean them all
the second I decide to release them all
like colorful butterflies 
they fly
against a clear sky

----------


## angliholic

I enjoy seeing the sunshine 
caressing your young face 
when you seem 
coy and shy
hanging from the green vine

I'm not going to 
pick you here and now 

If I do
your life will go evermore sour

I know 
I must have patience 
before I win 
your aroma of passion

I'll wait in the shade 
as many days 
as the heat of the sun 
turns you into golden yellow
sweet and mellow

----------


## angliholic

The sun is beaming brightly 
this morning
and 
in the green trees 
little birds are still chirping

Everything is all delightful
and right
yet this heart 
is still raining as last night

The summer rain went away late 
last night

It's not the rainbow 
that I missed
but 
your charming silhouette over it

----------


## angliholic

You said you were eighteen
and asked how old I might have been

I could pass off as eighteen
if you add nine and nine
but don't read it as ninety nine

I'll pen your enigmatic grin
on the green field in June
like Mona Lisa forever smiling
if you just care to give me a ring

----------


## angliholic

If you'd like to grace my humble home
please do come in the morning 
never in the evening

For how can I hold back my tears
to see fallen petals 
everywhere
when the afterglow is so 
enchanting

----------


## angliholic

It goes without saying
your smile 
is a rose bud in spring

Now it's summer time
and I'm missing you like 
ice cream

In autumn 
I'll draw your beauty on a flyleaf 
like a pink maple leaf

Come Winter
I'll cuddle 
you like my comforter

----------


## angliholic

Belladonna lily
you're a fair naked lady
an inspiring model for many lasses
Your saucy beauty saves not only plenty of clothes
but also a world of lonely travelers

----------


## angliholic

My friend

All parties must come to an end

When 
you have to see me off 
one day
don't worry about what to wear 
for the day

Suppose 
you don't have anything 
valuable
just wear those smiles sincere 
and humble

----------


## angliholic

I wrote a poem for you
but I didn't send it through
still kept in a jar
beside a bunch of purple lavender

Though you live half a world away
you should’ve read it already
for you’re a true friend of mine as always

----------


## angliholic

Hi, Bro and Sis

Gather around 
and buy a copy of my poetry

If my poems uplift you 
every minute
then you 
and I are both fortunate

If not
you can always use them 
as sleeping pills
without any side effects 
or many bills

If you're lucky 
without insomnia
then use it as a pillow
especially 
when you haven't had any dream 
for a long while

Last but not the least and not the last

If you run out of toilet roll
it makes the most handy substitute
but be careful 
while using it

----------


## angliholic

My friends

Don't weep but smile for me 
when one day 
I have to meet my maker
for then I won't have to suffer 
any more

To light up the darkness 
around me
I'm doomed to keep 
burning myself 
until only a pool of tears 
left

----------


## angliholic

A casual glimpse may leave a bruise
on your delicate skin

At the thought of holding 
your luscious body in my arms
I start tingling

Caressing your silky hair 
with one hand
I stroke your aromatic bosom gently
with the other
when we start to play 
the forbidden game

Romance of Love 
permeating our small room

The melody 
you're humming is so euphoric 
and alluring
that reveals my skills 
as an accomplished player

----------


## angliholic

In the fresh cool morning 
I woke up to find roselles in my garden 
wearing
many white and pale yellow flowers 
in their green clothes
Their faint aromas remind me of your fragrance 

If you were here with me at this moment 
to adore their gracefulness
I wonder
whether I can keep my eyes off you
while you're keeping yours on them

----------


## angliholic

I must thank thee
for thy thoughtfulness as well as 
graciousness

The long black veil thou doest don
revealest only thy misty mystic fairness
to us
yet keeps thy wrinkles 
the naughty years paint on your countenance
to thine own self

----------


## angliholic

Sugarcane
I'd love to laud thee
as best as I can

It's not because 
thou can do magic like a bee
producing sweet honey for me

But because
the harder people bite thee
or squeeze thee
the more sweet juice 
thou reward them 
as always

----------


## angliholic

I must thank thee
for thine thoughtfulness as well as 
graciousness

The long black veil thou don
reveals only thine misty mystic fairness
to us
yet keeps thine wrinkles 
the naughty years paint on your countenance
to thine own self

----------


## angliholic

Our heavenly Father

We thank thee for our daily bugs

We ask thee to keep 
showering us with gold or money
but not old age
 
We can always save extra gold or money 
in a bank
but where could we deposit 
those extra age
may I ask

Please forgive us our trespasses
as we forgive those
who trespass against us

Amen

----------


## angliholic

Roselles are coming back to bloom
at this time of the year
without making any promise 
to the season

Yet without a reason
you seem to have disappeared
forever and ever

Your sweetness of yesterday
has brewed me this sorrow of today

Were there a fierce typhoon tomorrow
I wonder 
whether it could push this sorrow
even a centimeter

----------


## angliholic

My Love
Please accept 
this red red rose
for it's as appealing as 
the rosy glows
on both of your face

If not
please 
ponder 
for
a 
while
how 
many 
days
its 
succulent 
petals 
will
last

----------


## angliholic

Give me a tiny piece of land
barely large enough for me to stand
by an ever-flowing stream
and I'll yield plenty of my sweet offspring
to all of you

I'm ready to yield 
by nature
so please don't argue
or fight like dogs over a few bones
in my presence

for all I need is love and peace
in my place
where the blue sky and white cloud are always 
in an affectionate embrace

----------


## angliholic

You're omnipresent
yet absolutely not a pleasant present
sent by the maker

I can put up with your hideous exterior
as long as you never appear
in the daylight hour

Now 
you're crawling onto the page of my poetry
stenching all the beauty
This is the last straw on delicacy

I'm going to whack you 
with the morning newspapers
hoping this incident won't hit the headline
in the evening

----------


## angliholic

You
are 
such 
a 
crying 
baby
shedding 
tears 
like 
summer 
rain
even 
when 
I'm 
beaming
brilliantly
like 
sunshine

Perhaps 
we
are
meant 
for
each 
other
for
whenever 
we 
come
across 
each 
other
we
paint 
a 
most 
resplendent 
rainbow
in 
the
blue 
sky
together

----------


## angliholic

Life is a rose
when I appreciate its charm
at a distance

Life is full of pains
When I try to grasp its petals
In my palms

----------


## angliholic

My love
Can you tell me why
purslane supreme yellow is in full bloom
when the sun is in full swing

If you care to cast a glance
your heart
like a tightly-closed bud
will start to unfurl 
in the passionate ray of sunshine

----------


## angliholic

That morning
when on my way to visit spring
I caught a glimpse of your skirt of green 
strewed with deep blue polka dots 
floating in the breeze 
by the roadside
so I guessed
you were waiting for summer's grace

Never did I realize 
what love at first sight meant
until your soothing charm 
kept lingering in this poor heart of mine

No one knew anything about your name
except you were pretty and lovely
so I supposed
I'd miss you like Echo in the valley

When your name is softly sung 
in the song 
The Twelfth of Never
I know now I'll love you as well
Bluebell
till summer forgets to come
till you forget to bloom

----------


## angliholic

I didn't send you an invitation in the first place
yet you always stayed in my place
and made yourself at home
like it was your home

You fed on me 
like I was your sugar daddy

Now you're pregnant with my baby
and you simply want to say ciao, baby

You can't just go 
after you have shamed my ego

You bloody mosquito

----------


## angliholic

When I vowed
I would be forever free from the woe 
of a lover
my heart appeared a pond mirror

When I see
a spring breeze 
flirting and throwing peach blossoms 
onto the still water's skin
my heart hence starts rippling

----------


## angliholic

In the darkness outside
torrential rain keeps stamping on the canopy
gusts howling like ghosts 
fierce and hungry
running for easy preys on the flooded streets

I toss and turn in bed feeling uneasy
for I can not see 
through the misty window pane
the mesmerizing moon lady
smiling at me
for I was caught up in this small lane

Hence
I sit up and write down this poem
I long for you all the more
although I can see you no more

How I wish you could read it now
but I know how

Maybe in your dream
I'm stepping into the storm this night
against the high wind 
and walking toward you on a typhoon night

----------


## angliholic

It's drizzling again
and I'm thinking of you

Thinking of the silky tresses 
that float in the air
conjuring up a paradise 
in the misty rain on an autumn night

I'm eager to be a street lamp ever waiting
waiting for you to stroll by
to reflect your grace 
on each raindrop on my face

If you happen to see me wobble
it's neither the gale nor the whisky

It's your charms 
with which I'm drunk over and over again

----------


## angliholic

My words just don't go to the right place
when we come face to face

I couldn't care less
which face 
could launch a thousand ship
If I can still maintain my eloquence
in your presence

Hence
I have no choice
but to sing of you in my poetry
even though it may sound a bit silly

----------


## angliholic

When trees begin to put on 
red and purple 
I'll write down my longing 
for you 
on a leaf of maple
drop it in the air
and hope
a gentle breeze 
may send it into your dream

----------


## angliholic

Repetition

----------


## angliholic

I'll plant an ocean of sunflowers 
on the inside of my heart
since there is nothing but illusions on this earth

When in deep despair
I'll remember to close both of my eyes 
and see those cheerful smiles
with the other

----------


## angliholic

In the season of sunshine
I was waiting for you 
under the sky of blue
like waiting for the season of falling leaves
the mellow tide for romance

Now
here you are
perfuming my garden with elegance of art
You're a gorgeous maple
more colorful than all the flower petals

----------


## angliholic

I'd love to keep my poetry
as brief as can be
like the miniskirt a young girl wears
The shorter it is
the more beauty it reveals

----------


## angliholic

A tiny pearl may glisten
more brightly
than a mountain of sand

When there is a mountain of sand
in a poem 
how could we expect the pearl 
to shine through

----------


## angliholic

And you're leaving in such a hurry today
it seems only yesterday 
you came to visit me

Rosebuds are still young and pretty

For one more day
will you be able to stay
to appreciate their charms together in May

----------


## angliholic

Laying my head upon your lap
I can see the carefree clouds 
drifting gracefully
high above in the blue sky
like swans swimming in the pond nearby

Summer breeze is blowing gently
wafting your faint fragrance upon me
your soft long hair all over my face
like amazing grace 

Lying here for a thousand years and more
let your tender green leaves 
fall and cover me with layer after layer
of your loving caress

Till one day of you I'm a part
till death do we never part

----------


## angliholic

Simply love you
and don't ask me why

Love you like
little birds love the clouds in the blue sky 

Love you like
may flowers love April showers

Love you like
you're the sunshine 
and I am the Arctic permafrost

----------


## angliholic

I'm taking a rest 
in the shade of a banyan tree
while the sun is blazing 
without mercy

Counting fallen leaves 
one by one
like stories of my life 
scattered along the journey

Watching clouds drifting by 
like dreams of my youth 
passing me by

When the sky is painted 
with the evening glow
should I follow 
the setting sun or 
a homeward bound swallow

----------


## angliholic

I have to say goodbye now!
I have to go with the summer wind
to find out the meanings of life,
to see why there are so many flowers on earth
as charming as you! 

When you miss me,
you might as well
take a look at the wandering clouds,
floating like them,
I'm traveling everywhere. 

When you see a shooting star
on a darkest night,
you'll know it's my life~
short but leaving a delightful trail of light!

----------


## angliholic

If you were a white cloud
I'd rather be a blue mountain
lying flat on my back, watching you up above my head
gazing at you night and day

Don't be upset
if I'm gaping and speechless
for there's a little brook beside
rippling you a sweet melody on my behalf

If you ask what I'm worried about most
then you'll see
it's you that might get sad one day
and turn yourself into tears

I'm not afraid to get soaking wet
but I might miss you for ages 
before running across 
your reincarnation once more

----------


## angliholic

Pal
I really adore the truth the depth
and the philosophy
you presented in your poetry

All is perfect
except that I felt giddy
while reading it
and indigestion after consuming it

----------


## angliholic

I have been walking 
along this winding mountain trail
covered with small pebbles and fallen leaves
for too long and too far 
I forget where I am now
I can't even recall 
why I took this journey in the first place

The cicadas' love songs are fervent 
as the blazing sun
and all the honey bees are dancing and singing 
around their sweet daisies

But there seems no spring for me

Maybe if I keep trudging on
I'll come across a peach village
embraced by a cool brook

Maybe not
before the sky is painted pitch black

----------


## angliholic

Is it fate or simply the wind
that you become my best friend
Where have your folks gone
In the yard, you stand all alone

----------


## angliholic

If you ask how much I love you
I'll tell you the truth

Were you the morning glory
then I'd be the strong green tree 
you nestle up to

Just to catch a glimce of your violet blue 
in the morning
I'm willing 
to be entwined a thousand times
by your tender green arms

----------


## angliholic

I'm perfectly all right now
if you could only erase 
those broody clouds from my window pane

I couldn't feel better now
if you could only obliterate 
those footprints you left on my memory 

Don't you worry about me now
if you could only find me a needle 
to stitch up those pieces of pain

----------


## angliholic

Why must a caterpillar
ruin a rosebud so pleasant to the eye
Is it greed 
or simply the green eye 
that can't bear to imagine a blossom
more beautiful than a butterfly

----------


## angliholic

Whether on Monday or Tuesday 
or Wednesday or Thursday or Friday or Saturday or Sunday
I am OK everyday
except for the day
when my Muse goes on a holiday
that's my most woeful day

----------


## angliholic

When I left you
I pretended I didn't care about you
anymore
so that you'd miss me no more

Now it's a brand new spring
though it's still wet and freezing 
cold outside
I hear the howling
and hope it's not you're crying 

I'm coming back home 
from a long journey
not to tell you many a story
but to see 
if you've found your own rose garden

----------


## angliholic

When love has become sweet and ripe
overwhelmingly pleasant
even a word is too redundant

Why not reap this apple memory
with tears and smiles 
on our faces
in the season of harvest

----------


## angliholic

Your innocent smile was a forget-me-not 
in full swing
I fell for last spring
missing the faint fragrance you sent off 
in the air
I kept growing white hair

But I think 
it doesn't really matter now
for in every petal of a blue forget-me-not
I see a smile I pine for a lot

----------


## angliholic

Were poems planted like blossoms in my garden 
then I should rejoice to see numerous bees and butterflies
like cheerful lasses 
come flying to collect sweet nectar in the morning
and turn it into honey of blissfulness

Come evening
I shall go back home with jaunty steps 
smiles written all over my face

----------


## angliholic

When spotting a gorgeous rose
unfurling in a pile of stinky manure
I feel a most fragrant iris 
starting to grow
in my sorrow

----------


## angliholic

In the morning
you were still beaming
brightly like the sunlight in July

All of a sudden
gloomy clouds are flung everywhere
concealing my azure sky
tears pouring down like the thundershower
in the afternoon 
in summer

Walking alone in the street
listening to the rhythm of rain you bring
I'm not scared of your lightening or thundering
let alone get dripping wet

For I'm sure
the minute your tears run dry 
is the minute I'm about to sample
the most calming rainbow
on your face

----------


## angliholic

Walking on a sidewalk 
I caught a glimpse of a yellow flower
smiling quietly in a crack 

I felt so cheerful
that I forgot where I was heading 
I stopped to ask about her name 
though I realized it didn't make any sense

With or without a name
she is still the same elegance
giving off fragrance 
none the less

----------


## angliholic

You're quivering outside
unaccompanied
in the early morning rain

The purple corsages you wear
catch and open my drowsy eyes 
in the cold air

Your green blouse is swinging
in the autumn breeze 
intoxicating
and tugging at my heartstrings

I've got a strange feeling
we seem to have made a promise
ages and ages ago

To meet each other once more
someday somewhere somehow

----------


## angliholic

A thundershower woke me up
early this morning

Summer heat has finally given way to autumn chill
I keep telling myself I should wear a smile 
on my face
especially when birds are still singing
and girls are still flowering

Do you happen to see mine in your place
I'm able to walk in the rain without an umbrella
but I don't think I can manage to go out 
without a smile

----------


## angliholic

My dear Nigella
You're from an exotic land
more mysterious than your misty name

Helen might be worth a thousand words
yet I can't find words 
to depict your elegance
which is sure to humble all the lasses
on this land

When you grace my dreamland
my world turns into love in a fanciful plain
dripping with soothing rain

Please 
don't let the phone ring in the morning
when someone is still dreaming

----------


## angliholic

Last summer
we came across each other
like a gentle wind 
wafting across a floral field

A happy encounter 
left behind 
beautiful memories 
like flower petals scattering 
in the field

You said then
they were your sorrowful tears 
in parting

Now I regret to say
they were more like my wistful sighs 
when grieving

----------


## angliholic

And you're a shepherd girl 
from the exotic land of fresh grass
I'm a jolly cloud 
wandering from a Far East ancient town

While floating high above
I catch a glimpse of a buttercup
sweet as your smile in the meadow

How I wish to be a white lamb
to be able to rest my head upon your lap 
to let your small whip 
fall gently like raindrops on my body

Yet I know I'm fated 
to roam without a destination
it's clear as the water flowing in a brook

When you're counting your sheep at sunset 
you're sure to miss me

And if you never give up calling my name
even in the dream
then you'll be a true love of mine

----------


## angliholic

The way you write your parody really 
cracks up my belly
I've been wondering why you think of the pope
every time you come 
instead of Mary or Sharry

Whether you're baldy or not
it doesn't really 
matter for you're always happy go lucky

And Sharry is visiting us in the autumn breeze
her rosy cheeks are sweet as a pink cherry

If you feel really hungry 
I won't pinch any of my penny
to see you're all smiley

----------


## angliholic

This old clunker of mine
is still perfectly fine

Every part looks young as green corn
and buzzes loudly as a vibrant hornet
except for the horn

----------


## angliholic

You don't have to utter a word,
and I know you're poetic and romantic
as an autumn breeze.
Whenever you visit,
you paint my world yellow and purple.

But I hate to admit
you're a bit sentimental!
The boundless blue sky you bring,
along with those moody clouds,
is something I can never obliterate easily
from my memory!

----------


## angliholic

Maybe 
I'll never have a chance to see you again
yet I'll recall you like summer rain 
my little flower

Maybe 
I'm like a bee getting lost in this concrete jungle
yet I'm still dreaming of a soap bubble
my pure flower

----------


## angliholic

When each bird flies softly by, 
waving goodbye to the moody blue, sailing serenely
to a greener land, 
leaving me but piles of lonesome clouds, 
how I wish 
to be able to cut off the line
that has been controlling my life!

One day
when finally I am free 
from the hand that holds the line of my destiny,
I wonder whether I'll be flying freely 
like a bird or falling 
like a free-flying kite from the top 
of the world!

----------


## angliholic

Walking in the summer rain
alone
in the afternoon
I don't think
I need an umbrella or a blue balloon

Nor am I a great fan 
of getting dripping wet 
like a lonely tree 
framed in a roadside vignette

I simply enjoy seeing the way 
the rain 
washing away 
the dust and the pain 
from those rejuvenating tiny green leaves
along with my griefs

----------


## angliholic

You should've known better 
than to tie a skylark with a fine feather
to the knot
for he did not 
sing for you in your cage
whether at a young or old age
though he did sing with a good grace
at another place

----------


## angliholic

Frogs frogs frogs ...

Do you cloak so noisily
like politicians 
the whole night through
simply 
over some trivial mosquitoes

Or 
do you feel 
forever lonely 
too
though 
surrounded by millions 
of your folks

If so
then I'm willing 
to compromise 
my serenity

----------


## angliholic

I can't clearly see
whether the world is forgetting about me
or the other way round

Yet I'm sure as on solid ground
there are still a pen and a few dreams 
in the pockets of my jeans

----------


## angliholic

During the day I meditate like a monk 
on the holy verse
nothing in this universe
seems to be able to make me drunk

Yet as soon as the night
falls I can't wait 
to dance around an artificial street light

----------


## angliholic

I want to kick you in the a*s
for you're such a bad a*s
Since the day you came into being
you've been working only for the rich's well being
and presenting the poor with nothing 
but tons of bad air
and you think you're so fair

----------


## angliholic

When My Muse Is Soft as Water

When my muse is soft as water
that's the time I adore her the best 
for she's sweet and tender

As soon as she gets all steamed up 
she turns ethereal as vapor
and vanishes at once into thin air

While she's pregnant
she can be grumpy and no more elegant

But it's soon and readily forgotten
for after the pain of labor and delivery
the sky will wrap our newborn baby
in a kaleidoscopic ribbon

----------


## angliholic

You're dashing so fast
that time is left far behind in the past
You're running here and there
but will you ever get somewhere
rather than end up in the middle of nowhere
one day you're running out of breath

----------


## angliholic

Don't let a varmint's two lips
kiss your pink tulips
the supple petals where perfume drips
Then I'll pen your chastity
in poetry
so that everyone can savor your virtuousness
as well as fragrance

----------


## angliholic

Nothing ventured
nothing gained

Nothing gained
nothing worried

----------


## angliholic

Isn't it a blessing in disguise 
to die young
for beauty never has a chance 
to grow old

----------


## angliholic

Every family has a skeleton in the closet
but more than a cockroach in the house

----------


## angliholic

How I envy you
you dance to beauty the whole day through
and sip the drink of gods on the job

While you're sitting on a flower's top
will you ever meditate on the meaning of blue

----------


## angliholic

Now who's sighing
and who's sobbing

If not
why is there this blue river without rains
flooding all over my veins
when summer sunshine is still here
and autumn's wailing winds are too far away to hear

Since it's impossible to split this blue pain 
with a knife in half 
I have no option but to let it drain off
through the tip of my pen


Copyrighted be Lewis Jian﻿

----------


## angliholic

Hi, bro
Go find a pretty girl and 
marry her
If she remains charming 
forever
then you are the luckiest guy
If she turns to be 
not so nice
then you'll become wise

----------


## angliholic

Maybe I'm penning a mountain of trash
yet it's better than emptiness
for it may be recycled and refined some day
in some way
into some gold
when I'm getting old

----------


## angliholic

The day I came into this world 
I was crying

When your smile was here 
to humble all the May flowers
I was crying 
I feared you would go with them 
sooner or later

Now you've drifted far far away
I'm crying at the edge
of the world
like a cicada facing an empty stage


Perhaps one day when I stop crying
it's the day you'll be crying

----------


## angliholic

Every family has a skeleton in the closet
but many a cockroach in the house

----------


## cafolini

> Every family has a skeleton in the closet
> but many a cockroach in the house


I think a skeleton usually has a family in the closet until they kick its arse out of the house and put some roach motels along the baseboards and under the sinks.

----------


## angliholic

> I think a skeleton usually has a family in the closet until they kick its arse out of the house and put some roach motels along the baseboards and under the sinks.


Ty, cafolini, for the most wonderful and whimsical thought in your reply.

----------


## angliholic

On the rainy day
I'd like to be your umbrella on the way
back home
for you to hold dearly like a poem 

So long as you feel snug 
I fear not dripping like a leaking jug

----------


## cafolini

> On the rainy day
> I'd like to be your umbrella on the way
> back home
> for you to hold dearly like a poem 
> 
> So long as you feel snug 
> I fear not dripping like a leaking jug


At least buy a bag of contingency diapers.

----------


## angliholic

[QUOTE=cafolini;1229970]At least buy a bag of contingency diapers.[/QUOTE
Thanks, cafolini, for the most humorous and romantic reply

----------


## angliholic

Birds had long aspired to be able to fly
in the immense sky
before they eventually grew wings 

If I keep spreading my wings
I believe my imagination will soar high
like an eagle by and by

----------


## angliholic

After weaving myself a cocoon
I did own a small cozy room of my own
yet I felt so lonely and alone

As soon as I cut it open
and crawl out as a butterfly
in the distant sky
the sun is rising above the horizon

----------


## angliholic

The bikini you're wearing
is as revealing 
as the birthday suit of tropical fish
colorful vibrant and girlish

Yes
you're the coolest ice cream to my eyes
in the sizzling hot summer
when life seems trapped in a drowsy slumber

But I know there is an invisible red line 
that's as good as a big sum of fine
that I must not cross
I'd be nailed to a cross
if I do

If I do
I'll fall easy prey to
the most mesmerizing spider web you spun
in the long run

----------


## angliholic

Fine feathers make fine birds

Yet it's not fine quills that make fine writers
but fine thinkers

----------


## angliholic

While you're taking a stroll
on the fallen leaves soft and yellow
along a lakeshore path in the sunset glow
I cautiously follow
for fear of stepping on your shadow
which I always cherish and hallow

----------


## angliholic

When my Muse and I are 
in cold war
my poem reads like a spiny cactus

When my Muse and I are 
crazy for each other
our love crystalizes into a vibrant rose

----------


## angliholic

It was a long time ago
that I heard people call you mango

Though you don't seem to have a brain
yet I know you're not plain
for you've devised a beautiful foolproof plan
for both creatures and man

You reward them with fresh sweet meat
whenever they spread your seed

----------


## angliholic

Some find a diamond in a grain of sand
while some treat a diamond as a grain of sand

----------


## angliholic

It's foolproof as hell
for your every shot to tell

Shoot before you draw the bull's eye
and it's easy as pie

----------


## angliholic

I'm fed up with your passion
as you keep dazzling me with intense emotion
in the blazing hot midsummer

However
I know I'm going to long for your affection
come the cold bleak midwinter

----------


## angliholic

As long as you're pretty as a poppy
artificial beauty is not a bad thing to me

It's not that I don't like an ugly duckling
but that I love more a gorgeous darling

----------


## angliholic

If you're looking for a tusk
never go for a mollusk
but find it in the mouth of an elephant

It's self-evident
though not at all elegant

----------


## angliholic

It's not necessary to take one's pants off
when making gas
except one wants to show off 
the gorgeous a*s

----------


## Haunted

angli, really nice to see you so prolific! Some good stuff here. These short pieces work for me. They say more than some really long, dragged out poems. Just don't fall for the rhyming trap. You can do even better without trying to rhyme. More natural that way.

----------


## angliholic

Thanks, Haunted, for the kind words and advice.

----------


## angliholic

When you're soaring high
and gliding so gracefully in the sky
all the little birds down below 
can't help but sigh

Once in a while you have to fly low
and swoop in for the kill though

----------


## angliholic

I saw a black ant roaming around 
in my room this morning
It must have hitched a ride on the vegetable 
to my house

I didn't swat or step on him

My small room 
must have been an enormous universe 
for him
Likewise this enormous universe
where I stay 
must be someone else's small room

What if I were stepped on
without any reason

----------


## angliholic

A bee's falling head over heels in love with a young flower
so they stick to each other like lacquer

But after a day
when there is no more colors and fragrant nectar
the bee has to go his own way

----------


## angliholic

The more easily one falls in love with a pretty lass
the harder for one to keep loving the nagging old grass

----------


## angliholic

You're twinkling like a distant star
but it's not in the least bizarre
that you're nothing besides a castle in the air
seemingly so fair

Yet who is to blame
when I'm attracted to you still the same

----------


## angliholic

There's nothing to lose
supposing I choose
to write poetry for the rest of my life
to view it as my prospective wife

If she turns out pretty
all are welcome to relish her beauty

If she's ugly
then I won't worry
someone will steal her from me

----------


## angliholic

Will you stop or slow down
and don't let me feel like a silly clown

You have three
and I guess it's the key to the mystery
that you always outrun me

That's why you always make me blue
since I have only two

----------


## angliholic

You will be always seventeen
forever young and lush green

You never think of me as your sugar daddy
as you never ask for a candy
let alone a ruby

You're flawless and wonderful
but I won't feel awful

No one can take you away from me
for you're my poetry

----------


## angliholic

Little birds
Though I don't understand your words
I see you either chitchat all day long
or occasionally chirp a song

The farmers labor in the field from morning till night
struggling to get out of their plight

Nevertheless you harvest their fruits happily
Little wonder you're lucky

----------


## angliholic

Though you're little
you're not the one for people to belittle
You're so hot and spicy
that I dare not take you lightly

You never bark like a dog
or a bullfrog
but the worst of all is your bite
sure to leave people in a woeful plight
if they give you a reckless bite

----------


## angliholic

You're a pretty cloud, love to wander
and I'm a small rippling river

Lying by a meadow with splashes of yellow
singing for you today and tomorrow

Maybe you're too far away to savor my melody 
which is lovely as well as lively

Maybe I don't mind you're a drifter
as your reflection was once in my clear mirror

----------


## angliholic

Why do you smell so sweet to me
though I'm neither a butterfly nor a bee

They're your matchmakers in essence
so it makes perfect sense
that you should reward them with your fragrance
but why am I of importance
to you

Is it that I will feel less blue
when you're here with me to get over
the blistering hot summer

----------


## angliholic

Butterfly
Please stop flapping your wings
for a short while
or you might ripple a most innocent smile 
that's reflecting in my mind

----------


## angliholic

Morning glory
How pretty you are like my sweet Mary
but only in the fresh morning
Isn't it a pity

While you're most bewitching 
let me extol your beauty
and pen it in a book of poetry
before you become a sob short story
in the evening

----------


## angliholic

The dormant volcano
covered in white snow
in the distance
looks like an old man of great elegance
so peaceful and amiable
but is it possible
that he did hurt so many people 
when young impulsive and impossible

----------


## angliholic

If you depict your complicated feeling
in an easy way like a breeze in spring
then this simpleton
who isn't a citizen in the realm of wisdom
can easily see what you mean

If you express a simple thing
in a tricky way
even Albert will lose his way

----------


## angliholic

Must be waiting 
for someone special and engaging
on this late night
for your eyes are dimming 
with tears
on this lonely street

----------


## angliholic

Why does the fox say to the grapes

Oh, you aren't even ripe yet
I don't need any sour grapes

It's not that he can't get it
but that the grapes are indeed sweet

----------


## angliholic

One for the road
two for our remorse like a heavy load
and the last for our precious youth
lavished on nonsense

----------


## angliholic

My love in this lonesome journey
you're red hot and punchy

I can manage to live without Lucy or Lulu
yet it's hard to imagine life without you

Though you looks lovely and saucy
I'm not afraid you'll make a cuckold out of me
for you're my yummy kimchi

----------


## angliholic

Peking roast duck
Although you can no more quack
you're more adorable than 
the most graceful swan 
to a hungry man

----------


## angliholic

Fairest wild flower
vibrantly blooms only in stinky manure
but not in a vase
in any case

----------


## angliholic

Beauty is only skin deep
but it's deep
enough for a daisy to captivate myriads of bees 
as easy as a breeze

----------


## angliholic

I'm reading a yellow leaf
when it's falling gracefully from a maple tree 
towards the ground 
like a tiny pretty poem 

A late summer breeze is here to see it off
floating it for the last but most beautiful trip 
on earth

It's returning home
to the soil again
after this seasonal journey
after life has become so yellow and mellow

----------


## angliholic

I'm a dewdrop at dawn
awake to the first morning sunshine
caressing my skin
and disturbing my sweet dream

When a ladybug is scurrying
for the shade under a willow weeping
I feel like an idle cloud wandering 
in the blue heavens
catching a glimpse of a yellow buttercup smiling
in a green pasture

When the evening spreads the sunset glows around 
like purple and orange petals on the ground
I'm going to sing a sad old song
for the weather-worn vagabond

When the night's eyes start to twinkle
I'll be a shooting star
flying across the murky sky

----------


## angliholic

Though there are many flowers in the sun
only your silly smile gives me so much fun

I might be brave enough to fight a lion
but when you called me a dork
my body seemed as soft as a cork

Next time
don't refer to me as goofy
for I'll feel as giddy as a melting jelly

Whenever you call me names
I wonder why on earth I have so many names

----------


## angliholic

Ahead of me, only birds' chirping
behind me, autumn's gently breathing 

Scattered on this shady path 
were a few blurry footprints 
like missing pages of some unread stories

My mind was more cloudy 
than the evening glow in the western sky
my feet soft as a jelly
longing for a rest
wishing to be the bird in a tree nearby 
perching comfortably in its cozy nest

Perhaps
I should sit in a pavilion on the hill
for a while
waiting for the cicadas to play their finale

For the maple trees to turn yellow
for all the leaves to float like falling snowflakes
and for the spring to grace this land again

----------


## angliholic

When floral fragrances are no more floating 
in the breeze
I'll be waiting
for you in a forest of maple trees

I'm envisioning
you are now stepping 
on the far end of a rainbow of colorful fallen leaves 
in a wedding dress with long sleeves
walking toward me

From the tale of a fairy
you're now walking toward me

----------


## angliholic

What a tasteful lace parasol you are

In the scorching hot summer
you fend off all the malicious sunlight
for ladies in broad daylight

Graceful as daffodils swaying to a soft tune
is the summer breeze you bring

Tripping after your footsteps in the plain
is the misty rain
trickling lightly down like many a gentle hand
caressing each bud on this green island

----------


## angliholic

When a gale is sweeping through this stage of sorrow
the trees lining the street start dancing
wildly like there's no tomorrow
like girls on the loose, shaking 
off their leaves like pieces of clothing

Don't sneer when they're getting drunk
or lying naked on the ground
for spring is gone
summer is almost done
and how many good times left are still unknown

----------


## angliholic

Yesterday it was still a bud
today a full-blown blossom with blue blood

What will become of this delightful yellow
come sorrow of tomorrow

Let's drink a toast to life and get tipsy

A blossom will be forever a beauty
when our minds remain dizzy

----------


## angliholic

I've never had a liking for you
because it's true
that you always steal farmers' crop
and chat in public nosily and nonstop 

I've never paid attention to you
for you're tiny and insignificant too

However when I see 
you have to take care of your family
I realize you're not at all lousy

----------


## angliholic

If you're grieving for the spring
which has sneaked away without warning
with the one you adore most

Why not take a look at heavenly blues
when they're young as the one you pine for most

You're sure to ignore your blues
for many a century
as long as you're wrapped up in their beauty

----------


## angliholic

The torrential rains brought by a typhoon
cloak my window with thousand layers of rain curtain
confining me to my small room
and painting me a picture of total gloom 

Suddenly I feel like a caged skylark
far away from the natural park
for too long
that I've forgotten how to sing the song
passed down from my ancestors 
and how to show my true colors

----------


## angliholic

If your dog is fatter than a huge pig
and your pig
is thinner than a skinny monkey
take it
whether you like it or not
for as often as not
such is life
which may not be pretty as your wife

----------


## angliholic

My darling
I'm picking small wild flowers in my garden
in the plum rain season 
to make a spring wreath for you

If it fails to please you
please forgive me
for I'm not a man with gold or money

----------


## angliholic

Do you still remember
when I was still a young breeze in April
your heart was messed up
as the tender leaves on a shrub

You said with a deep sigh
you were too timidly shy
to dream beyond the blue mountain
where there could be no fountain

Only after 
my passionate summer
has passed you're starting 
to put on the most gorgeous clothing
the day 
my prime has drifted far away 
with the spring

----------


## angliholic

One rainy afternoon
you showered me with many a fanciful balloon

Like raindrops one after another
your tenderness kept falling on the pond of my heart 
forming multitudinous ripples 
ever expanding your charming dimples
along with my blissfulness

But all of a sudden I felt totally helpless
for the rain stopped abruptly
and ruthlessly

----------


## angliholic

Not until I turned off the light inside
before hitting the pillow
did I notice the moonlight 
shining through my humble window

----------


## angliholic

With no summer rain
I reckon I'm still able to remain
as cool as a cucumber
in the long scorching hot weather 

With no sunflower
I guess I can manage to survive 
the long gloomy winter

Yet without your smile
on this journey
life will become a long lonely trial
without mercy

----------


## angliholic

Azaleas are blooming here and there 
on the hill
though I can still 
feel the early spring chill 

I'd like to pick a pure white one for you
to put it in your hair
as you're the most special
but where are you

I shouldn't have missed you 
so much in the first place
for I know you're nothing but my echo

Though I'm not Narcissus
I'm wasting away for the same reflection 
still the same

----------


## angliholic

It sure is a win-win policy
for us to publish our books of poetry

If they sell well
then we'll roll in the dough 

What if business is slow
Well we might as well
give them away to people who can't sleep well

----------


## angliholic

We devour dainty delicacies
and invariably turn them into stinky messes

Nevertheless
even a tiny blue bell can transform our waste
into a fragrant garden of good taste

Are we really the noblest of all creatures
or are we just vultures

----------


## angliholic

If this is the last picture I paint
it's not a wedding bouquet but the faint
blush on your cheek
like lovely afterglow reflecting on a creek

If this is the last poem I write
it sure is about your bright
smile that's as pure
as driven snow I'm pretty sure

If there's something I want to say to you
it's not how much I love you
on Monday morning gloomy and blue
but how are you

----------


## angliholic

In the shade of subtropical trees
on the school playground
from dawn to dusk
for many a summer
a silent boy used to fly a kite

He didn't have the slightest idea
why he loved watching the kite flying far and high
why those cicadas kept humming lonely tunes

Maybe he knows why now
for he has turned into a kite flying far and high
and he knows the thin string 
tied to his soul may break any minute now

Maybe he'll fly into Vincent's starry night
and shine there one night 
Maybe he'll simply fall into the Bermuda Triangle

Maybe he couldn't care less
as long as he enjoys his flying now

----------


## angliholic

Everything just doesn't go your way
for it's not your day

Why not dress up like a scarecrow
if you feel deep sorrow

Like a ragged man in ragged clothes
run to a most remote place only God knows
take it easy
and let it be

----------


## angliholic

Once an ocean of orange delight
now the blossom is all but out of sight
and the cheerful season is over
leaving behind a mountain of remorse for the ineffable clover

Though admirers have all gone
yet the story of life must keep dragging on

----------


## angliholic

You often sway alone in the wind
like a quiet dandelion
dancing gracefully at a small yard
forgotten by the world

And I
I'm constantly tumbling on many a strange road
like a tumbleweed moving on and on
and I've forgotten the world

In the season of Zephyr
we're ready to hit the road again
but where's our future shelter

Maybe we'll settle down in the same pasture
Maybe not

Let us pray
fate in the long run will bring us together

----------


## angliholic

You don't have to give me a bunch of roses
when I'm leaving, young sis
for they'll turn out a pile of remorse
when tomorrow comes

Just give me a smile 
a breeze which keeps me going mile after mile
And I'll treasure it in my memory
for many a century

----------


## angliholic

I wrote a poem last night when sleeping
yet in the morning
I could only vaguely recall

April stayed all the while with us in a fantasy world
after we shook off our weather-beaten bodies 
our spirits soaring and navigating through the stars
and settled down on a fairy planet
where souls never feel hungry
and never kill to live

Where we'll remain forever young and pure
for we have no Pandora's box there

----------


## angliholic

Fickle clouds constantly emerge like black ravens
out of nowhere
hide the cheerful sun without warning
and hover over the miserable sky like scavengers
without mercy

This world has been under vilest weather for too long
so is there a need for me 
to pour more pitch upon it 
or to caw like an ominous crow
I really doubt it

As curse the darkness around this world
I might as well light up a candle

----------


## angliholic

Eighteen is a flowery age
a pretty bud
ready to take a trip with the autumn breeze
like a touring minstrel
carrying only a guitar 
and a bunch of white hyacinths
stepping on a red carpet of fallen leaves
and traveling to many exotic small towns 

The night when you're leaving
I'll pluck two brightest stars in the sky for your earrings
to accompany you on the journey
to lighten up your way in the darkest moment
and to let you think of me if you're lonely

----------


## angliholic

I've been waiting by the window of August
for the autumn to come by 
or just to fly by 
like a migrating locust
but I'm afraid I can't hang on any longer
for it's still mid summer

I don't feel sorrow
for even a green leaf can turn yellow
wither at any minute
and fall from its mother tree 

I'm not going to whine but laugh
for we're free at last
we're free at last
Thank God almighty we're free at last

----------


## angliholic

Once upon a time
when I was looking for a dime
for I had lost a nickel
I spotted a huge dog without a muzzle
roaming free in the street

I looked around and found a dude nearby
so I guessed he was the guy
that owned the mean canine
that was ready to run through the red line

So I advised him to use a leash
but he said a leash was as good as trash
for his dog never bit people

Would you be included in the people
if you were not him but me

----------


## angliholic

Only good people die young
so that's why 
there are fewer and fewer around

This burning earth must have gone awry
so that's why
numerous good people have chosen
to ascend to heaven

----------


## virtuoso

I like the proverbial homily in your latest poem. Blessed are the meek for they shall inherit the earth. When terminal sickness strikes the innocent young, I think the contrition is multiplied. Their bodies ascend, but their spirits forever dwell with us. Enjoyed your sentient poem.

----------


## angliholic

> I like the proverbial homily in your latest poem. Blessed are the meek for they shall inherit the earth. When terminal sickness strikes the innocent young, I think the contrition is multiplied. Their bodies ascend, but their spirits forever dwell with us. Enjoyed your sentient poem.


Thanks, Virtuoso, for the feedback. 
Blessed are the meek~~Amen.

----------


## angliholic

When I open wide my eyes to look for my old hometown,
it seems as far as the farthest star in a night sky,
and in a blink of an eye, it's gone.

When I close my eyes,
it's right in front of me, in the mind's eye,
as appealing as a rural tapestry,
with boys running with the wind in a field,
girls playing with water by a brook!

One day
when I eventually close my eyes
and never wake up,
I wonder 
whether my green green grass of home will still exist 
as well as this illusory universe.

----------


## angliholic

Everything seems fresh as green leaves
after a night of high winds along with torrential rains
It's so serene that I'd think I'm in Heaven

I forget I'm still in the eye of a typhoon
the earth is still turning round and round
and age-old time is still running

If only I could turn myself into the artificial sunflowers 
hanging on the wall over my bed

After all these years
they are still young and beautiful
and never fails to bring me delightful smiles 
whether it's summer or winter

----------


## angliholic

Please
Mr. Early Summer Frog
if you can't help but croak
do it quietly
for fear that you might wake up
Ms. Young Butterfly from her spring dream

----------


## angliholic

Why the king of beasts isn't viewed as civilized 
as we human beings
Probably it's because we eat steaks 
with a knife and fork
while they do so with their dirty claws
and that's not proper table manners

----------


## angliholic

When thirsty
you drink fresh morning dew gracefully
yet when hungry
you feed on pests voraciously

In spite of being a colorful beauty
you show me
life can be so simple and easy

----------


## Haunted

Nice little digestive pieces, and certainly amusing. Watch out for redundancies like "delightful smiles". Now, aren't we the ultimate king of the beasts? The difference isn't that we have better table manners, it's that we are at the top of the food chain with the means to eat even the king of the beasts. Just food for thought  :Smile: .

----------


## angliholic

> Nice little digestive pieces, and certainly amusing. Watch out for redundancies like "delightful smiles". Now, aren't we the ultimate king of the beasts? The difference isn't that we have better table manners, it's that we are at the top of the food chain with the means to eat even the king of the beasts. Just food for thought .


Thanks, Haunted, for the feedback.
I read of a joke ages ago: the difference between uncivilized and civilized cannibals is that the latter now eat people with a knife and fork.

----------


## angliholic

Last night
I was kissed in my dream 
by a dew drop mysterious, pretty, and young
yet even before the Sun rose
she was gone

What was going on
I tried to recall when I woke up in the morning
why couldn't a thing of joy be enduring

----------


## tailor STATELY

... tailor lingers in the shadows, silent and smiling - only to vanish as a cat's-paw upon a lazy stream; as not to disturb the poet.

ta _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> ... tailor lingers in the shadows - only to vanish as a cat's-paw in a lazy stream, silent and smiling; as not to disturb the poet.
> 
> ta _(short for tarradiddle)_,
> tailor STATELY


Thanks, Tailor, for the feedback.
In this lazy summer, I feel giddy and dizzy if I don't read a reply now and then.

----------


## angliholic

If you still feel lazy from the summer heat
I'll turn myself into a falling leaf
to knock at your window
and to let out 
the most gorgeous season is here to stay now
so that you may open your heart
like your eyes
to feel the golden hues 
gradually taking over the green rice field
as well as the forest on the hill

----------


## angliholic

A faded yellow eucalyptus leaf is falling 
in the early morning 
when the air is still crispy fresh

It simply keeps falling
without any breeze
not on the flowery meadow a few meters away
but on the hood of my car in a parking lot
when September has not yet come

----------


## angliholic

When I open wide my eyes to look for my old hometown,
it seems as far as the farthest star in a night sky,
and in a blink of an eye, it's gone.

When I close my eyes,
it's right in front of me, in the mind's eye,
as appealing as a rural tapestry,
with boys running with the wind in a field,
girls playing with water by a brook!

One day
when I eventually close my eyes
and never wake up,
I wonder 
whether my green grass of home will still exist 
as well as this illusory universe.

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Hello old friend. Good to read you again and good to see you are still flora obsessed  :Wink:

----------


## angliholic

> Hello old friend. Good to read you again and good to see you are still flora obsessed


Good to read your feedback for me again, old friend.
All the best to you

----------


## angliholic

Come September
let me hold your hand
a little white hand
Let's take a stroll in the shade of pines 
near a lotus pond

Come September
let's have a taste of early autumn
a primitive aroma of lotuses
and grass when the summer heat
has finally subsided

----------


## angliholic

It's a pity I can't see your face
for you're definitely as fickle as this heart
Yet when you're here to grace
I can sense my heart
swaying gently with the tree you caress

----------


## angliholic

Where are the myriad sounds of carefree laughter
we left in the air
while we were shooting the breeze 
in the spring

Are they still blowing in the wind
or turning into tears
that can't bear to roll down our cheeks
like faded leaves
when fall's just around the corner

----------


## Buh4Bee

Although I have enjoyed most of what you have posted, the last three were very pretty.

----------


## angliholic

> Although I have enjoyed most of what you have posted, the last three were very pretty.


Thanks, Buh, for your kind words.

----------


## angliholic

Is it the summer passion 
or autumn breeze
that transforms my world into a lotus paradise
dripping with pure white
peaceful purple and soothing blue delight

Not long ago I still remember
there was nothing but mud with troubled water
right in the center of the pond

----------


## angliholic

I'm gaping in awe without a word but sigh
sighing at your pure beauty 
when you swing suavely in a sea of rice paddy

You're a sister golden hair 
my belle forever
though weighed heavily with sweet burden 
of mellow and golden

Yet I know for some reason
you're still craving for a rainy season

For I'm a straw man standing right in front
complaining about the long dry season 
with a grunt

----------


## angliholic

Since life is nothing but a dream,
I'll spend my whole life dreaming about you,
dreaming you and I 
living in a garden of innocence.

There I'll be a farmer, 
weed the garden in the daytime,
write poems for you in the free time, 
and read them aloud 
by the fireplace in the evening.

----------


## angliholic

I spread out my heart like a page of poetry
underneath a maple tree
Perhaps some floating leaves may fall right upon it
and paint a foliage vignette on it

----------


## angliholic

A long shadow following a lone man
along a mountain trail
disappears 
in a cherry tree shade

a leaf of a poetry book
is opened 
under a pine tree

and a butterfly is flurrying its way home
on a fall afternoon

----------


## angliholic

The autumn breeze is whispering to me
in a sweet olive tree
in the morning

Though I have a yearning
to write a poem 
at this fragrant moment
for you
yet my sky has been painted blue
since I last saw you 
when you were young as a poppy swaying
in the spring

----------


## angliholic

I see through my window pane
in a small lane
all's quiet and calm
except for a few birds singing a psalm
praising the serenity of autumn
in the afternoon

----------


## angliholic

The sky is slate blue today
Maybe I should bury my sorrow
in the soil with some daisy seeds before it's too late
and in autumn I'll patiently wait
for them to grow into delightful yellow
on the meadow

----------


## angliholic

We're all playful green leaves
for our mother is a tree
a maple tree living in a small town
on the other side of a mountain

Though she recognizes only a few words
she does read those clouds well
To bear and raise us
she has tasted all kinds of weathers

The season when we're most colorful
is the season when she's young no more

Maybe we're going nowhere
yet, for those lost butterflies in gloomy autumn
we'll paint a yellow brick road

----------


## angliholic

Formosa, I love you.

You're my playground, 
my schoolyard,
my inspiration, 
my battlefield, 
my retreat,
my castle,
and my beloved Mother.

Formosa, I love you.

----------


## angliholic

Perhaps it's a mistake
that we came to this world, for
the road between us seems long and rugged.

Perhaps we lived in a remote green village 
before this life, 
you spinned your yarn then, 
and I--
I was busy growing rice in the field.

Perhaps we shall meet again soon 
after this life when we won't be tied to the ground,
for our spirits are free to be everywhere.

----------


## angliholic

If you still feel lazy from the summer heat
I'll turn myself into a falling leaf
to knock at your window
and to let out 
the most gorgeous season is here to stay now
so that you may open your heart
like your eyes
to feel the golden hues 
gradually taking over the green rice field
as well as the forest on the hill

----------


## angliholic

Summer wind has gone
traveling far
running after spring shadow
and leaving behind
only heart shaped withered leaves
dreaming of flame trees
once blooming in an exotic land

----------


## angliholic

A smart-alec monkey once encouraged his young fellow men
not to be high-ranking officials in the government 
but to sacrifice themselves and do something for their country
and many innocent young did buy his story

As a consequence
there were few to compete with him for the throne
so he could own a harem of young wives and concubines
privileged by his power and money
What a cunning monkey

He who asked others to sacrifice their pleasures
might enjoy their sacrifices

----------


## angliholic

Whenever you smile to me
you fill my world with rosy clouds
an instant turns eternal beauty

----------


## angliholic

Frogs frogs frogs ... 

Do you croak so noisily 
like politicians 
the whole night through 
simply 
over some trivial mosquitoes

Or do you feel forever lonely too 
though surrounded 
by millions of your folks 

If so 
then I'm willing to compromise 
my serenity

----------


## angliholic

An ancient windmill 
on a hill 

a white dove 
on a wooden cross 

the wind is blowing 
the blades are spinning 

and a river is gurgling 
through a meadow

----------


## angliholic

I woke up to a cool morning today,
hearing little birds chirping a farewell tune.

Guess they're leaving for the warmer south! 
If only I could travel with them,
I'd float like a fallen leaf on a clear stream
to a far-off tropical island.

gaze up at nothing but the fluffy polar bears 
sauntering high above the blue sky,
then gently close my eyes, 
and quietly daydream my life away.

----------


## angliholic

It was in the season 
when morning glories were in full bloom
that we came across each other

Like two lines once crossing each other
you've gone your way
and I mine

While the leaves are changing colors and fading
my heart is getting colder and colder

I haven't thought about you for a long while
to say nothing of dreaming of you

Since it's impossible for us to get together again
why not let our story drift away
with the summer breeze

----------


## angliholic

Ahead of me, only birds' chirping
behind me, autumn's gently breathing 
scattered on this shady path 
were a few blurry footprints 
like missing pages of some unread stories

My mind is more cloudy than the evening clouds 
in the western sky
my feet as weak as jelly
longing for a rest
How I wish to be the bird in the tree nearby 
perching comfortably in its cozy nest

Perhaps
I'll sit in a pavilion on the hillside
waiting for the cicadas to play their finale
for the maple trees to turn yellow
for all the leaves to float like falling snowflakes
and for the spring to grace this land again

----------


## angliholic

If your beauty is a rainbow after the rain 
let me bear the pain in the rain 

If you're a butterfly in flight 
let me be the caterpillar
a thorn in the eye 

If you're lovely morning sunlight 
l'm willing to be the lonely night

----------


## angliholic

When autumn is also drunk 
with the sweet golden wine of the setting sun 
and falling down within its own colors of flame maple trees 
a smirking wind nearby 
witnessing all this 
starts laughing and swirling a wood of falling leaves 
into a shower of flying colorful confettis

----------


## angliholic

Yesterday it was still breezy
now it's snarling and growling like crazy

And the day before yesterday
it rained like cats and dogs all the way
if memory serves me right
nothing seemed all right and bright

How can I expect a sunny tomorrow 
now that I'm fed up with so much sorrow

----------


## angliholic

Who was the naughty urchin
that splashed green paints everywhere in spring
and set off a kaleidoscope of fireworks all over the meadows

Now 
who is this melancholy girl 
that's starting to cry the sky blue
and sprinkle gold dust all over the lands
dousing the flaming passion of summer

See
all the woods are weeping
and yellowing

----------


## angliholic

I'm a narcissus that doesn't bloom 
never obsessed with my own reflection in a pond 
for I'm not so fragrant as perfume 

On the contrary people have bad breath 
after eating me as food spice 

But they still love me 
for I'm good for their body 
Who am I

----------


## angliholic

After weaving myself a cocoon
I did own a small cozy room of my own
yet I felt so lonely and alone

As soon as I cut it open
and climb out as a butterfly
in the distant sky
the sun is rising above the horizon

----------


## angliholic

I went to see my little kids in the garden this morning
and refreshed them with clean water

They were growing much taller and greener
and this was extremely uplifting

When I came back home later
I couldn't remember where I left my worry

Maybe it was still lying in the field beside a small river
where the sun shone brightly

----------


## angliholic

Is it the summer passion 
or autumn breeze 
that transforms my world into a lotus paradise 
dripping with pure white peaceful purple 
and soothing blue delight

Not long ago 
I still remember there was nothing 
but mud with troubled water 
right in the center of the pond

----------


## angliholic

When trees begin to put on red and purple 
I'll write down my longing for you 
on a maple leaf
drop it in the air and wish 
a gentle breeze might send it 
into your dream

----------


## angliholic

It's not the howling wind outside
or the freezing drizzle
accompanied by the strongest ever cold front
that sends chills down my spine
but your wintry eyes 
your indifferent heart
and your silence

----------


## angliholic

The night isn't young any longer
and the weather's getting colder and colder

Having turned off the light and hit the straw for a long while
yet I just toss about in my bed
like a seed in the mud
looking forward to the snow's thawing
and wondering whether it'll be able to sprout again
when another spring comes along

----------


## qimissung

> It's not the howling wind outside
> or the freezing drizzle
> accompanied by the strongest ever cold front
> that sends chills down my spine
> but your wintry eyes 
> your indifferent heart
> and your silence


I like this one best, angliholic. Nothing hurts worse than indifference.

----------


## angliholic

> I like this one best, angliholic. Nothing hurts worse than indifference.


Thanks, qimissung, for reading and the kind words.

Happy New Year to you

----------


## angliholic

My dear friends

Let's raise a toast to the new year
for after tonight I'm afraid 
no one can come back to this very year

Let's congratulate ourselves on growing older
though not necessarily wiser
Anyway 
who cares about being or not being wiser
as long as we're kind and generous to others

----------


## angliholic

The sun was all smiles 
on the first day of the new year
whereas the lingering cold front was 
nowhere to be found

In the evening 
when I was about to shout 
"Hallelujah! Praise the Lord!"
I saw out of nowhere
a couple of mosquitoes showing up in my bedroom
like party-goers 
ready for a big feast in the early spring
and of course 
at the expense of my precious blood 
and peace

To be frank with you
Well! I did enjoy their company
not in the least

----------


## angliholic

When floral fragrances are no longer 
floating in the air
I'll be waiting 
for you 
in a forest of maple trees 

Imagine you are now stepping 
on the far end of a rainbow 
the colorful fallen leaves 
walking toward me 

From a fairy tale 
you're now walking toward me

----------


## angliholic

Waiting for You in the Icy Cold Weather
I don't really appreciate the icy cold weather
very much
If you don't show up this winter
as always
I couldn't care less
for I've forgotten the way you look
and the reason 
why I love a little brook

----------


## angliholic

No snow glistening
No sleigh bells jingling
January after January

Now I've learned to look for a bug here 
and a worm there in the field
like many other chickens do

Although I still recall
as a fledgling
I always presumed I would take wing like an eagle 
to a wonderland in winter
when fully fledged

----------


## angliholic

So gorgeous is your golden hair
blowing gracefully in the wind
in the morning

Jealous is how I feel
when sunshine's caressing your chubby face
with beads of dew still clinging on

Inviting are your pure white teeth
and succulent are those cherry lips
Popping up in my head is the word mellow

Dragging you by the golden hair
into the gloomy woods is the villain 
the gusty wind

----------


## angliholic

You're like the pretty pixie in Neverland
and we could be meant for each other
were it not for your love bites
which are worse than those of a crocodile

I don't mind at all
whenever you bite me and suck my blood
as long as you won't leave me itching all over
or lure me into scratching the old itch

So I really regret to say that 
I have to smash you
and won't let you fly away with it
even though you may conceive my babies

----------


## angliholic

I've made up my mind 
not to shed my tears for you
if one day 
you have to bid me adieu

It's not that
I'm a reptile or made of stone
but that 
I fear 
they may flood your town 
and drown those innocent fish 
in the ocean

----------


## Jerrybaldy

This place is better by your presence.

----------


## angliholic

> This place is better by your presence.


Thanks, Jerrybaldy, for your compliment and I treasure it very much because you're my favorite English poet so far.
This place is the best by your presence.

----------


## angliholic

What if 
no one cares to cast a glance at your poetry

Do you still firmly believe
it's not nonsense graffiti but precious jewelry

Will you keep on playing your guitar
and singing for the cow

Or will you consider picking up a butcher knife
slaughtering the cow
and throwing the pen away for life

----------


## Jack of Hearts

Holy crap. You're a true believer. To write prolifically and get minimal response or validation takes umpf. Good for you.





J

----------


## angliholic

> Holy crap. You're a true believer. To write prolifically and get minimal response or validation takes umpf. Good for you.
> 
> J


Thanks, Jack of Hearts, for the recognition and praise. 
Happy New Year 
Btw, I post my scribbles here to file and keep them together. I also post them on other poetry forums on facebook and there I do get lots of likes and responses.

----------


## angliholic

If my poetry turns out to be 
an ugly duckling
plain and agonizing
please kindly dig a hole for me
and bury it gently
with some seeds of forget-me-not

Maybe
they will germinate in the spring
growing up to be soothing 
delightful as the light blue sky in summer
and my world will look much better

Or maybe not

----------


## angliholic

Ages ago
I can't remember exactly 
at what time though

Maybe 
since the stone age
my Muse has started taking painkillers
but the more painkillers
she takes 
the more pains there seem to be 
and the more painkillers
she has to take
and the more painkillers
she has to buy
and the more money she has to burn
and the more money I have to earn
and the more bones 
I have to break to bring home the bacon
and the sooner 
I'll meet my creator

To tell the truth
I don't pity these humble bones of mine 
in the least
What I worry most 
is that there will be no more bedtime story
if I bid you adieu in such a hurry

----------


## angliholic

Painkillers effectively kills everything
ranging from your money
spouse, peaceful time, good life ... etc

You name it
they kill it
except for one mere trifle
that is

Your Pain

----------


## angliholic

This afternoon 
not very common in January 
the sun was sprinkling gold dust 
lavishly 
here and there 
on the golden cornfield 
not far away from a small hill 

Tired of the hustle and bustle of city life 
I took a walk there 
and had a nap for a long while 
to photosynthesize with those ancient pines 
bathed in the yellow sunlight

At dusk 
when time to pull up stakes 
I rejoiced to find 
this rice worm was too overloaded 
with golden sunshine 
to stand up 
on his own two roots

----------


## angliholic

I wrote a poem for you
but didn't send it through
still kept in a jar
beside a bunch of purple lavender

Though you live half a world away
there's always a way
for you to read my heart

If my soul is the strings of a guitar
and yours the sounding box
then they are never really apart

----------


## angliholic

You left me just a few hours ago
which seemed ages and ages to me
Without you around
my mind has turned messy
as the disheveled hair on the head of a hobo

People say
another cold front's on the way
I'm afraid 
this world will become eventually beyond hope
barren as the severe climate 
in the Arctic circle
with only winds howling and howling

Don't ever leave me 
my mistress
for you're my Muse
my inspiration
Only with your stroke of a genius
will I be capable of painting
in my poem
a meadow with countless wild flowers
on this freezing wilderness

----------


## angliholic

Wearing the slate grey sky 
not unusual in January 
and walking along a lonely street with the chilly wind
I felt like 
living in the ice age

No sooner had I started 
missing those cheerful sunflowers 
which bloomed fervently 
last summer
on your smiling face
than
from you
my dear Nikita
I received a well-wishing card
which
you would never believe
did thaw the iceberg 
in my heart 
in no time

----------


## angliholic

Young as a caterpillar
you shouldn't ponder
whether others like you or not
or what will be in the future

Instead
you should devote yourself to digging in
to those lush green leaves
and getting as chubby as can be

Sooner or later
it will dawn on people
that this world is much more colorful
with your presence
when you transform into a butterfly

----------


## Buh4Bee

This is a cute poem, it reminds me a bit if children's book called The Very Hungry Caterpillar by Eric Carle.

----------


## angliholic

> This is a cute poem, it reminds me a bit if children's book called The Very Hungry Caterpillar by Eric Carle.


Thanks, Bee, for the nice feedback and the info. I just checked it and felt surprised. I never knew this book before you told me for I didn't grow up in England.

----------


## angliholic

Where are the myriad sounds of carefree laughter 
we left in the air 
while we were shooting the breeze 
in the spring 

Are they still blowing in the wind 
or turning into tears 
that can't bear to roll down our cheeks 
like faded leaves 
when fall's just around the corner

----------


## angliholic

On the outside 
the frigid air mass is lingering

On the inside
I'm hibernating
in my lair
like a sound slumbering bear

I'm wondering 
why don't we human beings
wearing the very image of the omniscient
stop killing
devastating
and exploiting Nature

Like the ferocious creature
why not take a rest
to let Mother catch her breath

----------


## angliholic

If you grace my humble cabin
in the snowy season
I'll efface the bleak winds and rains
from the landscape 
for you
with a brush
leaving only snowflakes
falling like colorful petals from the heavens
on the sunny day

To do the trick
neither a magic pen or wand 
must I need
for you're sure to bring along with you
my inspiration

----------


## miyako73

This is good. It has the classical flow of Buddhist writings, almost. The flow in zen poetry, for instance, is like that of a spring--undisturbed and continuous. lines 5 and 6 defy that flow. Is it better to put "with a brush" before "for you"? Again, the serenity it invokes is clear.

----------


## angliholic

> This is good. It has the classical flow of Buddhist writings, almost. The flow in zen poetry, for instance, is like that of a spring--undisturbed and continuous. lines 5 and 6 defy that flow. Is it better to put "with a brush" before "for you"? Again, the serenity it invokes is clear.


Thanks, miyako, for leaving your graceful and insightful remarks here. And thanks for the advice.

----------


## angliholic

One layer after another
the fancy clothes she put on
are more than sufficient 
to pass her off as a bunch of tulips
at yuletide

Nevertheless
if you care to recollect
in the season of flowers and bees
she did humble many 
a butterfly
simply in her birthday suit

----------


## angliholic

Wandering down a country lane
I stop by a newly harvested rice field
with strewing straws 
bathing blissfully in the winter sun

Not far away
several sparrows are chitchatting
like naughty noisy lasses
I hope they're not talking about me
behind my back
for I'm neither a straw man
nor will I scare them away
when they're enjoying those scattered grains

How can I explain to them
I'm lying here
simply to savor the delightful sunshine
along with the gentle touch of the January breeze

I couldn't care less
if they refer to me as a rice worm
idling away the golden day
this way
for I'm not a go-getter
and never take delight in making money 
or war

All I need is peace and harmony 
in the afternoon

----------


## miyako73

I like "My Fair Lady at Yuletide". It's clever, and the use of "birthday suit" is witty and sexy. Are you Asian? Your sensibilities and minimalist tendencies are unique and obvious. 

The rice worm poem is good too but your use of neither/nor is somewhat problematic. I think "I'm not a straw man, nor will I scare them away." is better.

----------


## angliholic

One for the road 
two for our remorse as a heavy load 
and the last ...
and the last ...

for our precious youth 
having been lavished on nonsense

----------


## angliholic

> I like "My Fair Lady at Yuletide". It's clever, and the use of "birthday suit" is witty and sexy. Are you Asian? Your sensibilities and minimalist tendencies are unique and obvious. 
> 
> The rice worm poem is good too but your use of neither/nor is somewhat problematic. I think "I'm not a straw man, nor will I scare them away." is better.


Thanks, miyako, for the most inspiring feedback which I almost missed. Yes, I'm a Chinese and English is not my mother tongue. Are you a Japanese American, based on your screen name?

----------


## angliholic

They say
winter plums are blooming vibrantly
today
in the dead of winter 
in spite of the bitter cold weather

If you're coming back 
from afar 
to appreciate 
those pink white little stars
with me
for the sake of good old days
we may ignore
those unpleasant snowflakes
that are falling on our hair 
and there to stay

----------


## angliholic

Only once in a blue moon
I'd kick a guy's bottom
by sheer accident
but for certain
I'd hit the headline
and be billed as a killer lion

Whereas 
people persecute us 
on the daily basis
by the dozen
yet nothing seems to happen
to them
In the long run 
none is to blame

Dam
This is so lame

----------


## angliholic

My beauty
You're pretty
as a jasmine 
in June 
flawless snow white and elegant
I feel like in heaven
merely with your presence

So 
my love
please don't preach
on chemistry or astronomy
to me
in your poetry

----------


## angliholic

Perhaps 
it's a mistake
we come to this world
for the road between us seems
long and rugged

Perhaps 
we lived in a remote green village 
before this life
you spun your yarn 
and I--
I was busy growing rice 
in the field

Perhaps 
we shall meet again 
soon 
after this life 
when we won't be tied to the ground
for our spirits are free 
to be everywhere

----------


## angliholic

Some say
the omnipotent gives a face 
to a woman
whereas she creates another one
of her own

I can't but confess
you do have a gift for creation

For more often than not
I'm bewitched 
by what you've produced

----------


## angliholic

When summer was here
I was fed up with 
its fervency
as well as yours

Now you're gone with 
its warmth
I'm starting to miss
your rosy cheeks

----------


## angliholic

First thing first
you quench my thirst
when I need you

Somehow I still feel a bit blue
for I don't think I've ever loved you
with all my heart

Maybe you're just a small part
of my life
far from being my wife

Though you still look fantastic
smell aromatic
and taste delicious to me
yet my soul has always been 
a restless bee

----------


## angliholic

In the outside world
they're starting the third world war

The bleak winds are gnarling
and the sobbing rains pounding
like a flock of ravens
quarreling over some yummy worms
And the grey heavens are being torn 
into pieces and falling down

As an ordinary squirrel
I can't help hiding in my humble burrow
and praying to the omnipresent
to endow us with a peaceful present

----------


## angliholic

Azaleas are blooming here and there 
on the hill
though I can still feel 
the early spring chill 
I'd like to pick a pure white one for you 
to put it in your hair
But where are you

I shouldn't have missed you so much
in the first place
for I know 
you're nothing but my echo
Though I'm not Narcissus
yet I'm wasting away all the same
for the same reflection

----------


## angliholic

Some say
the omnipotent gives a face 
to a woman
whereas she creates another one
of her own


I can't but confess
you do have a gift for creation
For more often than not
I'm bewitched 
by what you've produced

----------


## angliholic

First thing first
you quench my thirst
when I need you

Somehow I still feel a bit blue
for I don't think I've ever loved you
with all my heart

Maybe you're just a small part
of my life
far from being my wife

Though you still look fantastic
smell aromatic
and taste delicious to me
yet my soul has always been 
a restless bee

----------


## angliholic

I don't have a magic wand
but a simple pen
which can conjure up a fragrant garden
for you
when you're singing the blue
when you're living in the bleakest north pole
a dreariest life without any hope

And better still
it will never grow old
I'm not blowing the balloon
unless you forget to bloom
in the spring
when birds come back to sing

----------


## angliholic

It's drizzling again
and I'm thinking of you
thinking of the silky tresses 
floating in the air
conjuring up a paradise 
in the misty rain 
on this autumn night

I'm eager to be a street lamp 
waiting ...
ever waiting for you 
to stroll by
to reflect your grace 
on each raindrop 
on my face

If you happen to see me 
wobbling and ...
don't blame the gusty winds
or the whisky
for it's your charms 
that leave me drunk over and over 
again

----------


## angliholic

Oh! Ron sixty five
Please give us a big five
but no sigh
for life's shorter than the blue sky
before you get away from it all

Others may call
to ask you to stay a little longer
for none can bear the cold winter
along with the grey heavens
without your presence

As a last resort 
I may crawl and caw
like a black raven

----------


## angliholic

On the rainy day
I'm your umbrella on the way
back home
to hold dearly like a poem

More often than not 
I fear not 
dripping like a leaking jug
if only you feel snug 


~~Revised

----------


## angliholic

My friend
All parties must come to an end

One day
when you have to see me off 
don't worry about 
what to wear for the day

Suppose 
you don't have anything valuable
just wear a smile
sincere and humble

Revised

----------


## angliholic

Crying ...
the moment 
I came into this world 
I was crying ...

When your smile was here 
to humble all the May flowers
I was crying ...
worrying ...
it'd disappear one day 

Now you've drifted far far away
I'm crying ...
like a cicada 
facing an empty stage
at the edge of the world
I'm crying ...

Perhaps 
one day 
when I stop crying
it'll be the day you start crying ...

Revised

----------


## angliholic

In spring
it goes without saying
your smile is like a rose bud 
in the morning

Now summer's frolicking 
in the stream
I'm longing for you 
like ice cream

In autumn 
I'll draw on a flyleaf
your elegance
like a pink maple leaf

Come Winter
I'll cuddle you 
like a double comforter

Revised

----------


## angliholic

If you feel like to call on me
you need not run all the way
to my shabby shanty
You can save
your troubles for another day

Like a whimsical zephir
I'm everywhere 
except at my own humble place

In case
I'm at home
my soul may be still lingering
in a green mountain
where a crystal clear stream
is flowing serenely by
day and night

----------


## angliholic

If you feel like to call on me
you need not run all the way
to my shabby shanty
You can save
your troubles for another day

Like a whimsical zephir
I'm everywhere 
except at my own humble place

In case
I'm at home
my soul may be still lingering
in a green mountain
where a crystal clear stream
is flowing serenely by
day and night

----------


## angliholic

Our heavenly Father

We thank thee for providing our daily bugs

We ask thee to keep 
showering us with countless green backs
but not with old ages

We can readily save those extra bucks
in any bank
but where could we deposit 
those gnawing extra ages
may we ask

Please forgive us our trespasses
as we forgive those predators
who prey upon us
After all
we're just trivial praying mantes

Amen

----------


## angliholic

Oh 
Summer Breeze
while you're humming
all the golden hair aspens 
start pulling up their skirts
coyly revealing their creamy long legs
and swaying gracefully
to your intoxicating melody
You know 
I'm not a man of whisky
but my heart is tipsy
all the same


Revised

----------


## angliholic

If this is the last picture 
I paint
it's not a wedding bouquet 
but the faint blush 
on your cheek

If this is the last poem 
I write
it sure is your smile 
that's pure 
as a lily
by the lake shore

If there's something 
I want to say to you
on this Monday morning
cold and blue

It's not how much I love you
but how are you

----------


## angliholic

A Few Tiny Jasmines

Not capable of crafting a mountain 
of shiny yellow gold
for the whole world to adore
I'm pretty used to eating 
my humble pie 
and hoping to grow 
in my homely garden
a few tiny jasmines
to share with my redneck neighbors
their sweet fragrance

----------


## angliholic

When our romance has grown mellow
overwhelmingly sweet
even to utter a word
is wordy

Why not reap this apple memory
with tears and smiles 
on our faces
in the season of harvest




Revised

----------


## angliholic

My lass left
in the morning 
without leaving even a note

In a mood of woe 
I stumbled along into my garden 
to confide my sorrow
to the green

An unexpected lady in a yellow jacket
comes flying 
dancing toward my place

Even in my presence 
she's still lingering 
among those purple petals of a basil 
as if to accompany and 
comfort me

Now that she's more valuable to me
than all the pearls in the sea
what lass do I need


Revised

----------


## angliholic

I love to take a stroll
along a quiet country road
to watch the winter sun
shining softly
touching and caressing fondly
each lovely face
of the graceful little grass
in the field
And the breeze 
keeps pulling up the lush green skirts 
of the silent trees
like pretty child brides
on the roadside
The serene paradise may be fleeting
yet this euphoric feeling
and the rural beauty
I'll treasure in my memory
long enough to forget
the next cold storm may hit
in any minute

----------


## angliholic

I wish one day
I could somnambulate to the lake
where you used to lie on its bank
and contemplate your beautiful face 
on the surface
of the mysterious water

Being a caterpillar
I guess I'd also gaze
long not at my own reflection
but your enthralling reincarnation
the swaying daffodil
graceful like a pretty girl

If I could 
borrow some delightful petals from you
to cover my blue
perhaps I wouldn't consider
plunging myself into the water

----------


## angliholic

Dozens of springs have passed
since I saw you last

Now it must be snowing
in your world
I hope the snowflakes will bring
you romance and love
instead of staying on your silky tresses
which I did long to caress

By the way 
keep the old timer far far away
in case he may plow a lonely furrow
on your pretty face
which I can't bear to face
and is sure to leave me in deep sorrow

If your sweet smile
is a forever cheerful daffodil
in spring
never growing old or withering
in my heart
then why not
let's simply miss each other

----------


## angliholic

Your beauty
is like the soothing sunshine
in icy January
enthralling and sublime
but I dare not take off my clothing
and reveal my true feeling
for I realize
you're definitely not a blessing in disguise

If I expose this amorous heart
to your freezing weather
it'll get frost bite
in a short moment
which can be as poignant 
as love bite

----------


## angliholic

In May
I got swept away 
by a little white jasmine flower
and wrote a poem for her
but she preferred the fervent sunlight
and took no delight
in appreciating my writing

Now the wind is howling
and the temperature is freezing
She stands hopeless
alone and flowerless
in the garden
seeming to beg my pardon

Despite feeling pity for her
yet I'm in no mood to play the lyre

----------


## Buh4Bee

Love the last one! Getting fed up is a hard emotion to overcome. Enjoying the honest nature of your scribbles. Be well!

----------


## angliholic

My lass
You're pretty as a red rose
yet you can't deny
there are other forms of beauty
in this colorful universe
with various charming shapes or figures 

Take for example
the purple leaves of a maple
they can be charming as
the love in the mist
and the orchid in the valley
may not be less lovely
than the daffodil in the spring
or the buttercup in June

----------


## angliholic

> Love the last one! Getting fed up is a hard emotion to overcome. Enjoying the honest nature of your scribbles. Be well!


Thanks, Buh, for the like and the kind words

----------


## angliholic

Having had enough 
of this cold windy weather
I guess I'd better
turn it off
by gently closing my eyes
Hence 
returning to a warmer sunny day
in my mind's eye
when I was taking a rest
in your shade

Blowing out of nowhere
a playful summer breeze
scattered your pure white petals
all over the floor
and onto the humble clothing
of mine
I was wondering why ...
why you smelt so aromatic to me
since I wasn't a butterfly
or a honey bee

Now I guess
not only are you pretty
as a fragrant lass
but also witty
for you intended to grab me
to spread your sweet memory
in the air
via my poetry
in the monotonous winter

----------


## angliholic

During the dark night
to let you dance in delight
and hold onto like a love handle
I've to keep burning myself
like a candle

At dawn
I'm as good as a pool of red tears
and you a weary moth
burned and lying motionlessly 
on the cold floor

If this is the sweet fruit 
of our burning love we enjoy so much
then it's better
that we keep each other
at a long distance

----------


## angliholic

I have to say goodbye now!
I have to go with the summer wind
to find out the meanings of life,
to see why there are so many flowers on earth
as charming as you! 

When you miss me,
you might as well⋯⋯
take a look at the wandering clouds,
floating like them,
I'm traveling everywhere. 

When you see a shooting star
on a darkest night,
you'll know it's my life
short but 
leaving a delightful trail of light!

----------


## angliholic

The sparrows are flitting around 
from branch to branch 
in the woods 
in this green paradise
especially bustling
on this sunny morning
It appears that they're telling
one another it's coming

The spring is coming

Let's get busy 
busy as the noisy city
not very far away
just outside the fence
busy making a decent house
busy looking for a pretty spouse
busy having a nest of lovely fledglings
so that each human being
won't miss our singing
come next spring

----------


## free

Very nice, so cheerful just like springtime.

----------


## angliholic

> Very nice, so cheerful just like springtime.


Thanks, free, for the like, and the cheerful feedback

----------


## angliholic

On a drizzling night
a brunette with goo goo eyes
was standing alone
under a bleary street light
apparently having lost all direction in life
like a forlorn wife

I'd take her to my house
if only I lived in a spacious residence
in the countryside

So I regret deeply
to say it's really not very convenient
in a crowded city
to keep a canine pet

----------


## angliholic

I'm not bragging
but I've never seen any human being
with creamy legs as slim as yours are
sweet as a chocolate bar

You take my breath away
when I see the way
you move with elegance
along with your amorous glance

You're almost perfect
except for the long long neck
which's tall as a lighthouse
yet definitely not my ideal spouse
though I can tolerate your unique habit
eating green leaves on a tree

----------


## angliholic

I've never had a liking for you
because it's true
that you always steal farmers' crop
and chat in public nosily and nonstop 

I've never paid attention to you
for you're tiny and insignificant too

However when I see 
you have to take care of your family
I realize you're not at all lousy

----------


## angliholic

Cherry Blossoms are blooming
extremely calming 
and inviting
inviting spring and you
to pay them a visit

If you take a liking
remember don't go with Albert
but with Robert
for the former will chip off a piece 
of your purple haze
put it under a microscope
to see why you're so gorgeous

Yet the latter will praise
your inner beauty
which has finally come to shine
in the refreshing spring

----------


## angliholic

Silly puppies

Take my advice
when you're ten and four
never think of a pretty showy girl
as your lifelong diva

By and by
to your innocent love
she'll prove
worse than a broken jar
at least 
the latter doesn't bark

----------


## angliholic

In the quiet afternoon
there's someone 
who seems to be sighing
and sobbing

If not
why is there this blue river
which has flooded all over my vein
when it isn't raining
on the outside
when the summer's grace
is still here 
to linger
when the wailing wind 
of the winter
is still out of sight

Should I split 
this blue pain in half 
with a knife
or simply let it 
drain off 
through the tip of my pen

----------


## angliholic

The spring rain has come back
from a long journey
and has been lingering for a couple of days
All the trees are sprouting
and little birds chirping
The sleepy land seems to be waking up
from its deep winter slumber
whereas 
when and how
will the seed inside me
begin to bud
since you're still nowhere to be found

----------


## angliholic

Good morning 
lovely lasses and lads
please don't bother to clean up the fallen leaves
on the campus
after the early spring rain
for they're no different from the flowers
in April
or the colorful butterflies
in July
You may wonder
whether it's practical
to leave them scattering here and there
on the pavement
Definitely not
but they forms a yellow brick road
which is leading me to a paradise of beauty
when it's still too chilly
for the spring blossoms to bud

----------


## angliholic

Dear sol
Youre a pretty yellow rose
and itll absolutely be a great loss
for those guys who
dont even have a chance
to savor your sweet fragrance
especially when the earth
is still wrapped up in the icy cold air

But I dare not dream 
to hold you tight in my arms
for I'm afraid 
this poor heart of mine
will be pricked time after time
by those invisible thorns

So it's better
that I admire you 
at a distance
and praise your charm
in my poem
rather than have a date
if you're truly my soul mate

----------


## angliholic

I'm a dewdrop at dawn
waking up to the early morning sunshine
caressing my face
and disturbing my sweet dream

When a ladybug is scurrying
for the shade of a weeping willow 
I feel like an idle cloud 
wandering in the blue sky
catching a glimpse of a yellow buttercup 
smiling in a green pasture

When the evening 
spreads the sunset glows around 
like purple and orange petals 
on the ground
I'm going to sing a sad song
for a weather-worn vagabond

When the night's eyes start to twinkle
I'll be a shooting star
flying across the murky sky
and shedding some light 
for a lonely traveler

----------


## angliholic

The summer wind 
has gone chasing 
after the shadow of spring
traveling far
and leaving behind
only withered heart shaped leaves
dreaming of flame trees
once blooming 
in an exotic land

----------


## angliholic

When the last cold snap finally ended
a few days ago
you were shining like a daisy 
in the early spring
at that moment I naively thought

There were no more rainy days

Nonetheless
I woke up this morning
to hear the sound of drizzling
outside my window
and it still keeps raining now
wet and cold

Though you looks most sadly beautiful
when tiny raindrops are all over
your pretty face
yet how can I stand 
to see you standing all alone
shivering in the garden
all day long

----------


## angliholic

If you'd like to grace my humble home
please do come in the morning 
but never in the evening
for I dont think
I can hold back my tears
to see your petals falling
and floating here and there
when the afterglow is so enchanting

----------


## angliholic

Pretty peaches are blooming again
in this lonesome land 
yet I know clearly
it's not owing to the spring rain
or the spring 
that keeps those pink blossoms sprouting 
and floating
like the colorful butterflies flying
here and there
in the passionate summer
It's all because of your sweet smile
that makes me feel no longer
like a lonely traveler 
in this journey of life

----------


## angliholic

For you're an orchid in the valley
not to be found in an alley
I guess
to smell your fragrance
I’ll have to climb over many a mountain
and trudge across numerous rivers
If only I'm able to provide you with shelters
from the sun and the rain
I don't mind planting myself on earth
like a nearby whispering pine
whispering in your ear many a line
of verses
when the sun rises
in the morning
in spring

----------


## angliholic

Wish you forever young and green
as the lush skin of a watermelon
And my love for you will be fervent 
as the red passion within
abundant and exuberant
If you quench my longing and thirst
with your sweet juice
I'll spread those precious jewels 
in your place



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



I wrote the above short poem, May Our Love Be like a Green Green Watermelon, a few years ago when I started to pen poetry to improve my broken English.
As for the title, we used to have a watermelon day in summer when I was in college though I cant remember on which exact day. On that day, girls and boys are free to visit their friends in their own dormitory. It was a long tradition that boys should take a watermelon with them when visiting their female friends in their rooms.
It was said that the red meat of the watermelon symbolizes passion and love. And the numerous seeds stand for their fruitful results of love. So next time, when youre visiting your future spouses, dont forget to take a watermelon with you especially in sizzling hot summer.

Note: The Watermelon Day is a tradition of my alma mater only, not my country.

Bubblews is fun and makes you rich.

http://www.bubblews.com

----------


## angliholic

If I open my window now
I know
I must be able to see 
all the vibrant butterflies
chasing one another 
like playful young lads and lasses 
running wild in the meadow
where numerous small flowers
are swaying gracefully
in the spring breeze
But sorry 
I feel too lazy
to open it up 
It's not that 
I've got a worried mind
so it's tightly closed as my heart
but that
if you happen to be intrigued
to know why
you haven't yet
graced my humble place


http://www.bubblews.com/account/148920-lewisjian

----------


## angliholic

A black ant is wondering 
about which way to go on my bed
like a little kid lost in a vast labyrinth.
I'm curious
where it comes from
why and how it ends up in my house 
But I'm more shocked by the way
my hand gets rid of this little creature
without hesitation
like putting out a candle.

http://www.bubblews.com/account/148920-lewisjian

----------


## angliholic

It's raining 
yet I'm still lingering 
beside a lotus pond
Listening to the rhythm of the rain
and looking to the sky beyond
I feel like crying in the rain
Let the rain keep falling on my body
and wish the dust of many years be washed away
along with my worry
When eventually
the sunray comes out to play
perhaps I'll be pure and godly again
like a blue water lily 
after the rain
Goodbye sorrow and tomorrow
for I'll step on a rainbow 
and go back to the home 
where we all came from

http://www.bubblews.com/account/148920-lewisjian

----------


## angliholic

Just as you're a pretty fish
swimming in a tropical paradise
in spring
so am I the sentimental 
evening glow
mixing all the gorgeous colors 
of life 
in the western sky
in autumn
Since it's next to impossible 
for spring and autumn to get together
in real life
it was really an error
that we should have known each other
If beauty can't last any longer 
than any flower in summer
why don't we 
treasure it in our sweet memory
until the twelfth of never

----------


## angliholic

Your innocent smile 
was a forget-me-not 
in full swing
that I fell for last spring
Missing the faint fragrance 
you sent off in the air
I kept wasting away
and my hair turning gray

But I guess
it doesn't really matter now
for on every petal 
of a blue forget-me-not
I see a smile 
that I've pined for a lot

----------


## angliholic

In the refreshing morning
you're shiny like a tiny dew
in the garden
If I could be with you
for even a fleeting moment
I'd turn into a leaf of grass 
for you to cling fondly to

I know
you'll be gone
even before I wake up 
from my hallucination 
but I don't care at all
whether there's eternity or not
as long as we once treasure
this sweet encounter

----------


## angliholic

When you were sitting 
in front of a lotus pond
and unfurling 
the light purple petals
like a morning glory at dawn
no lotus buds
dared to emerge from the water
for fear of getting humbled
And time flies
like spring turning to fall
yet the sweet and pretty memory 
never dies
even though the sun is setting 
and the misty evening falling

----------


## angliholic

If life is nothing but a dream
why not paint it 
on a winding stream
If love is but a fleeting ecstasy
let's recite it 
over an immense sea
If beauty is a joy 
we treasure forever
then let it expand like ripples 
on a pond mirror

----------


## angliholic

My dear friends,

It's Mother's Day today, and the following is a poem I crafted a few years ago for all the mothers in the world.

Happy Mother's Day

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

For Our Mother


And we're all playful green leaves
for our mother is a tree
a maple tree living in a small town
on the other side of a mountain
Though she recognizes only a few words
she does read those clouds well
To bear and raise us
she has tasted all kinds of weathers
The season when we're most colorful
is the season when she's young no more
Maybe we're going nowhere
yet, for those lost butterflies in gloomy autumn
we'll paint a yellow brick road

----------


## angliholic

April showers have ushered in 
the season 
of pomegranate blossoms again
brightly red everywhere
But why are you in no mood 
to pick one
and place it in your hair
when spring is still here
when it's a time 
for laughing and dancing
Perhaps it’s the frog 
that’s to blame
that shouldn't be singing the blues
on the outside

----------


## angliholic

Looking at the wildflowers 
swaying in the field 
in May
like vibrant young girls 
dancing in the soft breeze 
in spring
I should feel rejuvenated 
and blissful
but unfortunately not
Perhaps its because 
I can see your sweet smile no more
among them there
Perhaps 
How can I bear to think
your charming rosy colors 
of yesterday
were ruined and swept away
by the relentless 
sudden heavy rain shower 
last night

----------


## qimissung

> A black ant is wondering 
> about which way to go on my bed
> like a little kid lost in a vast labyrinth.
> I'm curious
> where it comes from
> why and how it ends up in my house 
> But I'm more shocked by the way
> my hand gets rid of this little creature
> without hesitation
> ...



I like this one best.

----------


## angliholic

> I like this one best.


Thanks, qimissung, for your kind reply.

----------


## angliholic

Goodbye to you 
My sweet lass of yesterday
It’s not that I don’t care about you
any more today
but that I can't stand to see 
your sweetness 
turning into a morning glory 
in the afternoon
See you my beauty 
from the immemorial past
and I wish 
you'd be fresh again
after a good night's sleep
come tomorrow morning

----------


## angliholic

When we’re proliferating
in the veggie garden
farmers treat us as unwanted weeds
and try every way possible 
to get rid of us
While in the desert
people try their utmost to grow 
protect and pamper us
for we can turn the desert
into an oasis
Whether people like us or not
or wherever we are
we’re still the same green grass

----------


## angliholic

March April and May
Its so easy 
for the joyous spring 
to be sneaking away
November December and January
It was once so hard
for the harsh winter to pass 
June July and August
The infernally hot and humid weather
is again looming around the corner

----------


## angliholic

I wrote a poem for you
but I didn't send it through
still kept in a jar
beside a bunch of purple lavender
Though you live half a world away
you should've read 
those words by now
for they were from the depth 
of my soul

----------


## angliholic

While the sun is blazing 
without mercy
I need to take a rest 
in the shade of a banyan tree
counting the fallen leaves 
one by one
like stories of my life 
scattered along the journey
watching the clouds drifting by 
like dreams of my youth 
passing me by
When the sky is painted 
with evening glow
I wonder whether I shall follow 
the setting sun or 
a homeward bound swallow

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

"...in the shade of a Banyan tree..." 
Wonderful, relaxing and contemplative imagery.

----------


## angliholic

> "...in the shade of a Banyan tree..." 
> Wonderful, relaxing and contemplative imagery.


Thanks, Gilliatt, for your wonderful feedback

----------


## angliholic

If you want to know 
where I came from
and where I'm going to go
you'd better ask the wind
I'm nothing but a roaming cloud
I have no seeds of hope 
for you to plant
on your fertile land
no roof to shelter you
from the rain or the sun
The blue sky is my home 
and all I own
If you miss my poem
I'll scribble you one 
once in a while
But there's no stair 
leading to my place
and no string 
tied to my wandering soul
for I'm anything but a kite

Revised

----------


## angliholic

Youll say goodbye again
in a few more days
but where are the pretty flowers
like always
youve promised me
after the endless April showers
Until now 
youve brought me nothing 
but rain showers 
after rain showers
Perhaps
after youre gone
Ill have a new friend June
and I know for sure
she won't hum me any happy tune
Nevertheless
I couldn't care less
for Ive become used to 
the croaking noise
of a pond of lonesome frogs
on lonely spring nights

----------


## angliholic

Thank Heaven and earth
Thank people and animal
Thank every living thing
And every inanimate being
For I’m still alive and have a chance 
To repent my folly 
And start all over again

----------


## angliholic

A thing of beauty 
is a joy forever
and I was a faithful follower
in the past
But my heart hurt 
over and over again
when the thing faded like a flower
or a young lass
Now it dawns on me
a heart of beauty is truly
a joy forever
for like a spring
a good heart never
never grows old and ugly

----------


## angliholic

Ahead of me
only birds' chirping
behind me
autumn's gently breathing 
scattered on this shady path 
were a few blurry footprints 
like missing pages 
of some unread stories
My mind is more cloudy 
than the evening clouds 
in the western sky
my feet weak as jelly
longing for a rest
How I wish 
to be the little birds 
in the tree nearby 
perching comfortably 
in their cozy nest
Perhaps
I'll sit in the pavilion 
on the hillside
waiting for the cicadas 
to play their finale
for the maple trees 
to turn yellow
for all the leaves 
to float like falling snowflakes
and for the spring 
to grace this land again

----------


## Buh4Bee

I enjoyed these lines;

my feet weak as jelly
longing for a rest
How I wish
to be the little birds
in the tree nearby
perching comfortably
in their cozy nest

I think this poem does a wonderful job painting the thoughts and physical discomfort of the weary traveler. There are is a lot to like and much nuance that makes it a worth-while read many times.

----------


## angliholic

> I enjoyed these lines;
> 
> my feet weak as jelly
> longing for a rest
> How I wish
> to be the little birds
> in the tree nearby
> perching comfortably
> in their cozy nest
> ...


Thanks, Buh4Bee, for your kind words and praise.

----------


## Fantods1

Reading through a great many of these poems I noticed early on that many of the same phrases were used and similar images were discussed in varying manners. I enjoyed the growth of the traveller, if it is the same traveller (well, or not really), and the expansion of the themes over time was quite rewarding for me as a reader.

----------


## angliholic

> Reading through a great many of these poems I noticed early on that many of the same phrases were used and similar images were discussed in varying manners. I enjoyed the growth of the traveller, if it is the same traveller (well, or not really), and the expansion of the themes over time was quite rewarding for me as a reader.


Thanks, Fantods1, for reading and giving me this kind feedback.
You can say that again for I'm not the same traveller as I was.

----------


## angliholic

A casual glimpse 
may leave a bruise
on your delicate skin.
At the thought of holding 
your luscious body in my arms,
I'm tingling all over!
Caressing your silky hair 
with one hand,
I stroke the tender bosom 
gently 
with the other
when we start to play 
the forbidden game, 
Spanish Romance
The melody 
you're humming 
is so enchanting and alluring
that I don't 
have to declare 
I'm your best partner.


Revised

----------


## angliholic

In the fresh cool morning 
I woke up 
to find the roselles 
in my garden 
wearing
many pale white yellow flowers 
in their green clothes
Their faint aromas 
remind me of your fragrance 
If you were here with me 
at this moment 
to adore their gracefulness
I wonder 
if I can keep my eyes 
off you
while you're keeping yours 
on them

----------


## angliholic

You don't have to utter a word,
and I know you're poetic 
and romantic
as an autumn breeze.
Whenever you visit,
you paint my world yellow 
and purple.
But I hate to admit
you're a bit sentimental,
for the boundless blue sky 
you bring,
along with those moody clouds,
is something 
I can never obliterate easily
from my memory.


Revised

----------


## angliholic

It's another summer evening
and people are coming and going 
everywhere
Walking alone 
on the sidewalk beside the library
I don't feel lonely at all 
in this bustling city
for at least 
I have my most loyal dog 
my shadow 
heeling 
and accompanying me 
all the way home 
in the magnificent sunset glow

----------


## angliholic

You can take my gold
as much as you want
but please leave 
my green mountain 
alone
Keep the empire building
for yourself
if you really want it
but please don't 
defile the clean stream
in my blood

----------


## angliholic

As the heat wave 
is in full play 
I may 
appear droopy and fade
in the sizzling hot sun
As long as I hold on 
a little longer
I'm sure
I'll be able to savor 
the most mesmerizing 
evening glow
in a few hours or so
The beads of sweat 
on my little face
are going to 
convert into simmering 
dewdrops
come tomorrow morning
Hanging on 
till next season
I'll have a reason 
to harvest 
the rainbow-like
falling leaves 
from the heavens

----------


## angliholic

Frogs frogs frogs ...
Do you croak so noisily
the whole night through 
simply over some trivial mosquitoes
like those politicians 
or 
do you feel forever lonely 
too
though surrounded by millions 
of your folks
If so
then I'm willing to compromise 
my serenity

----------


## angliholic

When the sun is blazing
and the air is hot
you transform yourself 
into a cool green parasol 
for the homeless lady bug
to seek shelter in
And when it's pouring 
cats and dogs
you act as a natural umbrella
to those helpless frogs
You endow those who 
feed on 
and take advantage of you 
with nutrition 
as well as yummy flavors
rather than poison them
Every day
you struggle hard by yourself
simply to survive
in either the flooded 
or the dry land
There's a stupid question
which I dare not ask
but it has been on my mind

What's the purpose 
of your struggle
and the meaning of your life

----------


## angliholic

It's raining 
yet I'm still lingering 
beside a lotus pond
Listening to the rhythmic beating 
of the rain 
on the water surface
and looking to the sky beyond
I feel like crying

The rain keep falling 
and cleansing my body
When eventually
the sun ray 
comes out to play
perhaps 
I'll be rejuvenated again
like a blue water lily 
after the rain

Goodbye tomorrow
and sorrow
for today I'll step on a rainbow 
and go back to the place
where I came from

----------


## tailor STATELY

re: A Blue Water Lily after the Rain~~Revised

Soaking in the essence of this poem... enjoyed. Imagery and word play A+.

Perhaps 'keeps' in S2 L1 is better for syntax. 

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> re: A Blue Water Lily after the Rain~~Revised
> 
> Soaking in the essence of this poem... enjoyed. Imagery and word play A+.
> 
> Perhaps 'keeps' in S2 L1 is better for syntax. 
> 
> Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
> tailor STATELY


Thanks, Tailor, for pointing out the grammatical error which I was really not aware of when I revised it.
Thanks again for your time and kindness

----------


## angliholic

While you're smiling
in the morning sunshine
and hanging 
over a tall green tree
beside a mountain trail
I try to figure out 
why your light blue bell
reminds me of the enigmatic smile 
of Mona Lisa
All my life
I've never been aware of 
the force of gravity
yet I do sense 
the force of your attraction
right now
To measure how beautiful you are 
will be like 
finding out how mysterious 
cicada singing is 
I suppose
I have to hurry up 
and sketch your beauty
on a white cloud
before a woodpecker nearby 
strikes twelve
before you turn yourself into 
Cinderella again

----------


## angliholic

If you feel like calling on me
you need not run all the way
to my shabby shanty
You can save
your troubles for another day
for I'm everywhere 
like a whimsical zephyr
except at my own humble place
In case
I'm at home
my soul may be still lingering
in a green mountain
where a crystal clear stream
is flowing serenely by
day and night

----------


## angliholic

Remember
once upon a summer
you walked across my quiet path
like a gentle breeze
wafting across a wintry land
A happy encounter 
left behind 
those unforgettable beautiful memories 
like flower petals scattering 
in the spring field
You said then
they were your sorrowful tears 
when parting
Now I'm regretting to say
they're more like my wistful sighs 
when grieving

----------


## angliholic

Walking in the rain 
alone
on this July afternoon
I'm carrying a blue balloon
instead of an umbrella
Don't think of me as a great fan 
of becoming dripping wet
on this lonely lane
It's simply because 
I enjoy the rain singing
dancing
and washing away 
the dust and the pain 
from those tiny green leaves
along with my griefs

----------


## angliholic

When each bird flies softly by, 
waving goodbye to the moody blues, 
sailing serenely
to a greener land, 
and leaving me nothing 
but piles of lonesome clouds. 
How I wish 
to be able to cut off the line
that has been controlling my life!
One day
when eventually I am free 
from the hand 
that holds the line of my destiny,
I wonder 
whether I'll be flying freely 
like a bird 
or falling like a free-flying kite 
from the top of the world!

----------


## angliholic

The sun is beaming 
brightly this morning
and little birds are still chirping
in the green trees 
Everything is all delightful 
and right
yet this heart of mine 
is still raining 
like last night
when the summer rain 
refused to leave until very late
It's not the rainbow 
that I missed
but 
your charming silhouette 
over it

----------


## angliholic

I have been walking 
along this winding mountain trail
covered with small pebbles 
and fallen leaves
for too long and too far 
I forget where I am now
I can't even recall 
why I took this journey 
in the first place
The cicadas' love songs 
are fervent 
as the blazing sun
and all the honey bees are dancing 
and singing 
around their sweet daisies
But there seems to be no spring 
for me
Maybe 
if I keep trudging on
I'll come across 
a peach village
embraced by a winding cool brook
before the sky is painted 
pitch black
Maybe not

----------


## angliholic

If you'd like to grace 
my humble place
please do come 
in the morning 
but please
never in the evening
for 
how can I 
hold back my tears
to see fallen petals 
everywhere
just when the afterglow
is most amazing
and beautiful

----------


## angliholic

Living like a green sapling
deep in a valley
I'm afraid
I'm forgetting about the world
or the other way round
I'm not very sure
yet I still have a pen 
to write down many a dream
on the clear water surface
of a winding stream

----------


## angliholic

If our life is nothing but 
floating duckweeds
easier to separate 
than to cling to each other 
then why not let a small river 
carry us to wherever 
the water flows
The time 
when we're happy together 
may be short 
as a breeze
yet we'll make it last forever 
in our sweet dreams

(Revised)

----------


## angliholic

Sitting in the shade of an eucalyptus 
I rejoice over cool summer breezes 
for they simply keep breezing
The vibe is relaxing 
this morning
except for the numerous falling leaves 
Like annoying flies 
they simply keep coming
Since it's impossible 
to chase away them all
I've no choice but to ignore them all
The second I've made up my mind
all of a sudden
they start flying up and up
against the blue clear sky
like colorful butterflies

----------


## angliholic

Maybe 
I'll never have a chance
to see you again
yet I'm still missing your smile 
like a drooping leaf of grass
waiting for the summer rain 
Maybe 
I'm now like a bee 
getting lost in a concrete jungle
yet I'm still dreaming 
one day
there'll be spring rain 
showering down 
on this lonesome dry land
again

----------


## angliholic

If missing you 
would stop my clock from ticking
then I'd forget about 
the falling petals in late summer
If autumn's breeze 
is ready to sweep away 
those yellow faded leaves
then I'm willing 
to be swept away with them 
to a far-off place
If I could buy spring back 
in the snowflake-flying winter
then I wouldn't pine away 
like a lonely traveler

----------


## angliholic

I've been sitting here 
waiting
and a noisy brook nearby 
has been babbling 
for an entire afternoon
yet no sound of footsteps of my love 
in the mist
A wood of whispering pines
keep whispering 
her name 
over and over again
turning one lonely summer afternoon 
into eternal despair
She's gone 
with the summer wind
nowhere to be found
leaving only a forest of cicadas 
chanting the blues

----------


## Lykren

Your poetry is sometimes pure.

----------


## angliholic

Thanks Lykren for your praise.

----------


## angliholic

In the darkness outside
the torrential rain keeps stamping 
on the canopy
the gusts howling like ghosts 
fierce and hungry
running for easy preys 
on the flooded streets
I toss and turn in bed 
feeling uneasy
for I'm caught up in this small lane
Hence
I sit up and write down this poem
I long for you all the more
though I can't see you any more
How I wish 
you could read it now
but I know 
Maybe 
in your sweet dream
I'm stepping into the storm
against the high wind and walking 
toward you 
on this typhoon night

----------


## angliholic

Just as 
you love the white clouds
in the ancient sky
so shall you love the blue sky
Likewise
if you love the lush green leaves 
of an old tree
you should love the tree too
and if you happen to 
love the atmospheric poetry
of an old poet
you have no choice but 
love me too

----------


## angliholic

I'm a dewdrop 
at dawn
waking up to the early 
morning sunshine
that's caressing my face
and disturbing my sweet dream 
When a ladybug 
is scurrying
for the shade of a weeping willow 
I feel like an idle cloud 
wandering in the blue sky
catching a glimpse 
of a yellow buttercup 
that's smiling 
in a green pasture 
When the evening 
spreads the sunset glows around 
like purple and orange petals 
on the ground
I'm going to sing a sad song
for a weather-worn vagabond 
When the night's eyes 
start to twinkle
I'd rather be a shooting star
flying across the murky sky
and shedding 
some light 
for a lonely traveler

----------


## angliholic

In the season of sunshine
I am singing for you
like singing for the season 
of May flowers
coming hand in hand 
with April showers
Now, it's right time 
for romance and poetry
and here you are
filling the garden of my life 
with cheerful beauty
You're a delightful rainbow
more colorful 
than all the flower petals

----------


## angliholic

I have to say goodbye now!
I have to go with the summer wind
to find out the meanings of life,
to see why 
there are so many flowers on earth
as charming as you! 
When you miss me,
you might as well
take a look at those wandering clouds~~
Floating like them,
I'm traveling everywhere. 
If you happen to see a shooting star
on a darkest night,
you'll know it's my life
short but 
leaving a delightful trail of light!

----------


## angliholic

If you were a white cloud
I'd rather be a green mountain
lying flat on my back
gazing admiringly at you 
up above my head
night and day
Don't be upset
if I'm gaping and speechless
for there's a little brook 
rippling a sweet melody 
on my behalf
If you ask 
what I'm worried about most
then you'll see
it's you 
that might get sad one day
and turn yourself 
into tears
I'm not afraid 
to get soaking wet
but I might miss you 
for ages and ages
before 
running across your reincarnation 
once more 


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Laying my head upon your lap
I can see the carefree clouds 
drifting high above in the blue sky
as gracefully as the swans 
swimming in a pond nearby
Summer breeze is gently
wafting your faint fragrance
and your long soft hair all over my face
like amazing grace
If I could
I would be lying here
for a thousand years and more 
to let your tender green leaves 
fall and cover me with layer after layer 
of your loving caress
till one day of you I'm a part 
till death never do we part

Revised

----------


## angliholic

If your fragrance 
is a graceful short poem
then let me spread it 
wherever I go
so that little birds may have a chance
to praise you
during the whole summer
and let the sunshine adore you
after reading you 
over and over again
for I'm the romantic cool wind
in the early morning

----------


## angliholic

And you're leaving today
in such a hurry
It seems only yesterday 
you came to visit me
Rosebuds are still pretty
For one more day
will you be able to stay
to appreciate their beauty
together in May

----------


## angliholic

When floral fragrances 
are no longer 
floating in the breeze
I'll be waiting
for you
in a forest of maple trees
Imagine 
you are now stepping 
on the far end of a rainbow 
the colorful fallen leaves 
walking toward me
From a fairy tale
you're now 
walking toward me

----------


## angliholic

Azaleas are blooming 
here and there 
on the hill
though I can still feel 
the early spring chill 
I'd like to pick a pure white one 
for you 
to put it in your hair
But where are you
I shouldn't have missed you 
so much
in the first place
for I know 
you're nothing but my echo
I'm not Narcissus
but I'm wasting away 
for the same reflection
all the same

----------


## angliholic

The distance between us 
is like you're a pretty
romantic cloud 
born to wander
and I'm a small rippling river
lying by a meadow 
with splashes of yellow
love to sing for you today 
as well as tomorrow
Maybe you're too far away
to savor my lovely melody 
and I don't mind 
you're forever a drifter 
for at one time 
you impressed deeply
on my clear water
your charming reflection 


~~Revised

----------


## angliholic

Yesterday 
it was still breezy
now it's snarling and growling like crazy
And the day before yesterday
it rained like cats and dogs 
all the way
if my memory serves me right
nothing seemed all right
How can I expect a sunny tomorrow 
now that I'm fed up 
with so much sorrow

----------


## angliholic

Come and let me
praise your charm
like a deep blue morning glory
in the early morning
so mesmerizing 
that I'm sure
to soak myself totally
in your soothing beauty
It's now or never
for I'm afraid
there'll be no more
smiling morning glory
in the evening

----------


## angliholic

On this quiet afternoon
there seems to be someone 
sighing and sobbing
If not
why is there this blue river
flooding all over my vein
when it isn't raining
on the outside
the summer's grace
is still here to linger
and the wailing wind 
of the winter
is still out of sight
Should I split 
this blue pain in half 
with a knife
or simply let it 
drain off 
through the tip of my pen

----------


## angliholic

When the heatwave 
is gradually subsiding
the season of falling leaves 
and flying flower petals
is ready to call
Will you be joyful 
for the horrible summer
is eventually
leaving
or will you still feel sorrow
for the prime 
of a pretty jasmine 
is unknowingly 
slipping away

----------


## angliholic

I'm reading a yellow leaf
when it's falling gracefully
from a maple tree 
towards the ground 
like a tiny pretty poem 
A late summer breeze is here 
to see it off
floating it for the last 
but most beautiful trip 
on earth
It's returning home
to the soil again
after this seasonal journey
after life has become so yellow 
and mellow

----------


## angliholic

When I was still a kid
as small as you were
I wondered why 
you always carried your house 
like a tiny tower 
on your back 
wherever you traveled
Later on
I realized 
it was your borrowed shelter 
in the sands of time
beside the ocean expanse
When migrating birds 
start flying south
it dawns on me 
we're not much different
Like them
we're just taking 
a seasonal journey 
without a permanent home

----------


## angliholic

You often stand alone 
in the wind
like a quiet dandelion
swaying gracefully 
at a small lane
forgotten by the world
And I
I'm constantly tumbling 
on many a strange road
like a tumbleweed 
moving on and on
and I've forgotten the world
In the season of Zephyr
we're ready 
to migrate again
but where's our future shelter
Maybe we'll settle down 
in the same pasture
Maybe not
So let us pray
fate will bring us together
in the long run

----------


## angliholic

Crying ... 
the moment 
I came into this world 
I was crying ... 
When your smile 
was here to humble 
all the May flowers 
I was crying ... 
for I was worrying ... 
it'd disappear 
sooner than later 
Now you've drifted 
far far away 
I'm crying ... 
at the edge of the earth
like a cicada 
facing an empty stage 
I'm crying ... 
Perhaps when one day
I stop crying 
it'll be the day 
you start crying ...

----------


## angliholic

Hardly had I 
said goodbye to July
when those fiery day lilies
were painting an entire mountain 
orange and red
Do you still remember
we didn't have a chance either
to bid the last goodbye
and now we've all but passed
the summer of our life
Perhaps we'll feel less sorrowful
come the fall
for those passionate lilies
are more lovely
than all the rosy glow
in summer

----------


## angliholic

It's awesome
that you own many sharp teeth
which cut like a knife
yet you'll be in trouble
when faced with people
with sharper minds
And it's merely frightening 
to take a glance
at your blo-dy mouth
yet you'll be endangered 
when dealing with someone 
whose stomach is even bigger 
than your huge mouth
And I'm sorry 
to predict that one day
it'll be the end of your story
when we human beings
keep on prospering 
producing numerous offspring

----------


## angliholic

I've been waiting 
by the window of August
for the season of cool breezes
to come by 
or just to fly by 
swiftly like a swallow
but it's still mid summer
I'm afraid 
I can't hang on 
any longer
to see the last autumn 
of my life
I don't feel sorrow
for even a green leaf 
may turn yellow
and fall from its mother tree 
at any minute
I'm not going to whine 
but laugh
for I'll be free soon
from the earthbound body
I'll be free at last

----------


## angliholic

Little birds
Though I don't understand your words 
as well as your world
I often see you either chitchat 
all day long
or chirp a song
now and then
Those hard working farmers 
who labor in the field 
from morning till night
are struggling 
to get out of their plight
Nevertheless 
you harvest their crops happily
and lead a fabulous life as easy as pie
like the filthy rich
Little wonder you can always be
happy go lucky

----------


## angliholic

Oh please, Butterfly
Please stop 
flapping your wings
for a little while
for you might ripple 
a most innocent smile 
that's reflecting 
in my mind
It's the smile
that I've been missing
day and night
for ages

----------


## angliholic

My dear friends
Don't weep 
but smile for me 
when one day 
I have to meet my maker
for then 
I won't suffer 
any more
To light up the darkness 
around me
I'm doomed to 
keep burning myself 
until turning into 
a pool of tears

----------


## angliholic

A faded yellow eucalyptus leaf 
is falling 
in the early morning 
when the air is still crispy fresh
It simply keeps falling
without any breeze
not on the flowery meadow 
a few meters away
but on the hood of my car 
in a parking lot
when September has not yet come

----------


## angliholic

It was in the season 
when daffodils were in full bloom
that we came across each other
Like two trails 
once crossing each other
now you've gone your way
and I my way
While the leaves are changing 
colors and fading
my heart is getting colder 
I haven't thought of you 
for a long while
let alone dreaming of you
Since it's impossible 
for us to get together again
why not let our story drift away
with the summer dream

----------


## angliholic

Last night
I was kissed in my dream 
by a dew drop 
mysterious 
pretty and young
yet even before the Sun rose
she was gone
What was going on
I tried to recall 
when I woke up 
in the morning
Why should a thing of joy 
be so fleeting

----------


## angliholic

I've made up my mind
not to shed a tear for you
if one day 
you have to bid adieu
Don't get me wrong
my heart isn't made of stone
but I fear 
my tear
may flood your town 
and drown 
those innocent living beings
in the ocean

----------


## angliholic

Roselle plants 
are coming back to bloom
at this time of the year
without 
making any promise 
to the season
Yet without a reason
you've disappeared 
forever and ever
Your sweetness of yesterday
has added up to 
this sorrow of today
If there's a tornado 
tomorrow
I wonder
whether it'll be able to move 
this sorrow
even a centimeter

----------


## angliholic

If you're still feeling lazy 
from the fading 
summer heat
I'll ride 
on a falling leaf
to knock 
at your window
and to whisper 
in your ear
the most gorgeous 
season is here 
to stay 
so that you may 
open your heart
as well as your window
to feel 
the golden hues 
gradually 
taking over 
the green rice field
along with the forest
on the hill

----------


## angliholic

Not capable 
of crafting a mountain 
of shiny yellow gold
for this hustling world 
to adore
I've been pretty used to
eating my humble pie 
and only hope 
to grow 
in my homely garden
a few tiny jasmines
to share with 
my redneck neighbors
their light fragrance

----------


## angliholic

The bikini you're wearing
is as revealing 
as the birthday suit 
of tropical fish
colorful vibrant and girlish
Yes
you're the coolest ice cream 
to my eyes
in the sizzling hot summer
when life 
seems trapped 
in a drowsy slumber
But I know 
there is an invisible red line 
that's as good 
as a big sum of fine
that I mustn't cross
If I do
I'll be nailed to a cross
falling easy prey to
the most 
mesmerizing spider web 
you spun
in the long run

----------


## angliholic

One rainy afternoon
you showered me 
with many a fanciful balloon
Like raindrops one after another
your tenderness kept falling 
on the pond of my heart 
forming multitudinous ripples 
ever expanding your charming dimples
along with my blissfulness
But all of a sudden 
I felt totally helpless
as the rain stopped abruptly
and ruthlessly

----------


## angliholic

I have been walking 
along this winding mountain trail
covered with small pebbles 
and fallen leaves
for so long and so far 
that I forget where I am now
I can't even recall 
why I took this journey 
in the first place
The cicadas' love songs 
are fervent 
as the blazing sun
and all the honey bees are dancing 
and singing 
around their sweet daisies
But there is no spring for me
Maybe 
if I keep trudging on
I'll come across a peach village
embraced by 
a winding cool brook
before the sky is painted 
pitch black

----------


## angliholic

Ahead of me
only birds' chirping
behind me
autumn's gently breathing 
scattered on this shady path 
were a few blurry footprints 
like missing pages 
of some unread stories
My mind was more cloudy 
than the evening glow 
in the western sky
and my feet soft as a jelly
Longing for a rest
how I envy 
those little birds 
perching comfortably 
in a cozy nest nearby
Perhaps
I should sit in a pavilion
for a while
waiting for the cicadas 
to play their finale
for the maple leaves 
to turn yellow and float 
like falling snowflakes
Perhaps
sooner or later
spring will grace this land 
again

----------


## angliholic

A long time ago
at my old hometown 
where things went slow
as sloths
there was a small lane 
so twisted 
that even sunshine 
found it hard to squeeze in
At an obscure corner 
hid a small store
selling various flowers 
of yesterday 
Who would've bought 
such a bunch 
of fading gray
with no hope of tomorrow
if they hadn't been 
in deep dismay
those rootless soldiers
having left their home 
for so long 
and so far away from 
their loved ones 
due to wars
What else could've been 
better comforts
and cheaper
than those senior blossoms

----------


## angliholic

Let's take a walk 
if you please
at the beach
at the first streak of sunlight
And throw a glance 
at a hermit crab
that' scurrying across the sand
by the boundless immemorial ocean
leaving 
only a few traces 
erased by the small hands of waves
in no time 
along with our footprints
In the distance
there may loom a ship 
carrying our dream and hope
as always
at the mercy of pending tempests
If you please
let's take our time
and stroll casually 
till the sun sinks in the west
and then relish 
the most fantastic moment 
in a day
if we could ignore the seagulls 
home flying
squawking and wailing

----------


## angliholic

Must be waiting 
for someone 
special and engaging
on this late night
for you're still standing 
on this lonely street 
with your eyes dimming 
with tears


Revised

----------


## angliholic

A breezy wandering cloud 
is more charming
than those serious
and motionless ones
so why not take it easy
Thus
I'm not going 
to work as hard as 
a full time wordsmith does
but to idle around
like a carefree white crane
If you happen to see me
strolling 
in a golden rice field
don't get me wrong
for I'm not gleaning
a few grains
or searching
for some small fish
but relaxing
in the scenic countryside

----------


## angliholic

Time to say goodbye
August
You can take away with you
all the gnawing lusts
together with the nasty locusts
but please 
leave bright sunlight
and some green leaves
for us
because who wouldn't wish
to stay young forever
as those lush green trees
in summer

----------


## angliholic

You're a pretty poem
It's refreshing 
to read you
in the early morning
At noon
with rosy glows
on your cheeks
you appear so passionate
Against the evening clouds
in the evening
you look so enthralling
In the depth of night
you're no less 
mysterious 
than enchanting
constantly and forever 
changing
like a kaleidoscope
but the only thing 
that doesn't change
is your beauty

----------


## angliholic

If your beauty 
is a rainbow after the rain
let me bear the pain 
in the rain
If you're a butterfly
in flight
let me be the caterpillar
a thorn in the eye
If you're the lovely 
morning sunlight
l'm forever ready 
to be the lonely night

----------


## angliholic

A small watermelon
I just ate
because I almost 
died of thirst
after jogging for one hour
When I was almost 
done eating
I started to think
why a watermelon 
could be
so sweet and juicy
without enjoying romance
or falling in love
in advance
Perhaps
the only reason
for it to survive
the austerity of life
without fun
is to quench our desire
Perhaps
it has also saved 
so many ancient travelers
in the dry desert
in the past
that we're able 
to sit here
safe and sound
and talk about it

----------


## angliholic

Having lost the azure sky
to fighter planes
fewer and fewer 
migratory wild geese
are able to find their way home
Having lost 
the good lands and forests
to high rise buildings
king of the beasts
can't help but live in the zoo
Having lost clean water
to pollution
fewer and fewer rivers of life
are able to survive
Yes
Human beings
you can win them all
for all others are lousy losers

----------


## angliholic

Sigh
How refreshing 
this late summer morning 
While I'm intoxicated 
with the water lily fragrance
a butterfly
coming out of nowhere
graceful 
as a young girl
starts hovering 
over a pink petal 
She's so soaking 
in the beauty
she doesn't even notice
I'm sitting by her side
in silence
let alone knowing
that I fancy
she's more charming
than the blossom

----------


## angliholic

The distance between us 
is like~~if
you're a pretty romantic cloud 
born to wander forever 
and ever
then I'm a small rippling river
lying by a meadow 
with splashes of yellow
and enjoy singing for you today 
as well as tomorrow
Maybe 
you're too far away
to savor my lovely melody 
but I don't mind 
in the least
for once upon a time
you deeply 
impressed a charming reflection
on my clear water surface

----------


## angliholic

I see 
through my window pane
all is quiet and calm
in a small lane
except for a few birds 
singing a psalm
praising
the serenity of autumn
in the afternoon

----------


## angliholic

You don't have to utter a word,
and I know you're poetic 
and romantic
as an agreeable breeze.
Whenever you visit,
you paint my world yellow 
and purple.
But I hate to admit
you're a bit sentimental,
for the boundless blue sky 
you bring,
along with those moody clouds,
is something 
I can never obliterate easily
from my memory.

----------


## angliholic

Be sure to plant
an ocean of sunflowers 
on the inside of your pure heart
since there is nothing on earth
but illusions
When in deep despair
remember 
to close both of your eyes 
and to take a look 
at those cheerful smiles
with the mind's eye

----------


## YesNo

I tend to agree that there is nothing on earth but illusions, but I do think the illusions are within the mind.

----------


## angliholic

I see eye to eye with you, honerable YesNo.

----------


## angliholic

Like the soft silky tresses 
of a lass 
October drizzle graces 
my dreamland without notice 
When reaching out my hands 
to give it a caress 
I touch nothing but emptiness

----------


## NikolaiI

Angli, your poetry is really, very beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.

----------


## angliholic

> Angli, your poetry is really, very beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


Thanks, NikolaiI, for your praise and encouragement.
I've all but lost my confidence in and enthusiasm for poetry because I've never made a dime and become well known for my poetry.

----------


## angliholic

You're pretty as a red rose
yet you can't deny
there are other forms of beauty
in this colorful universe
with various charming shapes or figures 
Take for example
the purple leaves of a maple
they can be charming as
the love in the mist
And the orchid in the valley
may not be less lovely
than the daffodil in the spring
or the buttercup in June

----------


## angliholic

Taking a stroll
along a quiet country road
I watch the winter sun
shining softly
touching and caressing fondly
each lovely face
of the graceful little grass
in the field
And the winter breeze 
keeps pulling up 
those lush green skirts 
of the silent trees
looking like pretty brides
on the roadside
The serene paradise 
may be fleeting
yet I'll treasure
this euphoric feeling
and the rural beauty
in my memory
long enough to forget
the next cold storm may hit
in any minute

----------


## NikolaiI

> You're pretty as a red rose
> yet you can't deny
> there are other forms of beauty
> in this colorful universe
> with various charming shapes or figures 
> Take for example
> the purple leaves of a maple
> they can be charming as
> the love in the mist
> ...


This one is simply incedible. I have to go now or I would say more.

----------


## NikolaiI

> Thanks, NikolaiI, for your praise and encouragement.
> I've all but lost my confidence in and enthusiasm for poetry because I've never made a dime and become well known for my poetry.


You're welcome. I know how much it can mean to have someone appreciate your poetry. I wouldn't feel too discouraged about not having achieved money and fame... Everything we do, every poem we write, ripples throughout the whole universe, and affects everything.

----------


## angliholic

> This one is simply incedible. I have to go now or I would say more.


If you meant to say incredible, Nikolai, then I'm really flattered. 
Thanks for your boosting my self esteem




> You're welcome. I know how much it can mean to have someone appreciate your poetry. I wouldn't feel too discouraged about not having achieved money and fame... Everything we do, every poem we write, ripples throughout the whole universe, and affects everything.


Thanks, Nikolai, for your kind words again.
If my poetry can ripple through your heart, then I'm very satisfied

----------


## angliholic

Once an ocean 
of orange delight
now the blossom is all but 
out of sight
heralding the poetic season 
is coming to an end
and leaving behind 
a mountain of loneliness 
for the ineffable clovers
Though flower admirers
have all gone
the story of life 
must drag on

----------


## NikolaiI

My pleasure, angliholic  :Smile: 

I actually believe everything affects everything else, and it's all connected. Father Zosimov from "The Brothers Karamazov" says it well, "All is like an ocean, all flows and connects," and how if we make a wave in one place, it's felt on the other side of the world. 

You should definitely feel very good about your poetry, it's exceptionally good.

----------


## angliholic

Like the tenderness
of the winter Sun
you came to visit me again
this morning
The weather was so fine
that I couldn't help wondering
if I was still dreaming
for in some parts
of the world
perhaps
blinding snow 
were whirling 
and deadly cold storms 
were howling nonstop

----------


## angliholic

> My pleasure, angliholic 
> 
> I actually believe everything affects everything else, and it's all connected. Father Zosimov from "The Brothers Karamazov" says it well, "All is like an ocean, all flows and connects," and how if we make a wave in one place, it's felt on the other side of the world. 
> 
> You should definitely feel very good about your poetry, it's exceptionally good.


Well put, Niko, and your comments are exceptionally great music to my ears.

----------


## angliholic

If you grace my humble cabin
in the snowy season
I'll efface the bleak winds 
and the nasty sleet
from the landscape 
for you
leaving only snowflakes
falling like colorful petals 
from the heavens
on sunny days
To do the trick
neither a magic pen nor a wand 
do I need
for you're sure 
to bring along with you
my inspiration

----------


## angliholic

The leaves keep falling
but I'm not going
to blame it on the ruthlessness
of the cold winter
or try to do something
to change 
this seemingly unfair cruel world
On the contrary
I'll be sitting here
simply watching
Nature take its course
It's not because
I know
there're always evergreens
somewhere somehow
but because
you and I will return one day
and be young again
just as 
those leafless withered trees
will be green again
next spring

----------


## angliholic

Don't bother
to wipe away the mist
from the window panes
Maybe a neat and tidy house
looks more comfortable to you
but I'd prefer to see
the world outside
through misty glass
as well as your teary eyes

----------


## angliholic

Could I reduce the desire
for material goods
to the lowest degree
if I happened to be 
a wandering white cloud
roving here and there
I may be overlooking 
a scenic valley
one day
Some other day
I may be floating 
around a green mountain
Will I sin again
if I simply appreciate them
rather than nurse a desire

----------


## NikolaiI

> Well put, Niko, and your comments are exceptionally great music to my ears.


I'm glad  :Smile:  

Some of your poetry is defiitely music, I particuarly enjoy "An Ocean of Sunflowers." I will go back through and read older poems sometimes soon.. again thank you for sharing them.

----------


## angliholic

> I'm glad  
> 
> Some of your poetry is defiitely music, I particuarly enjoy "An Ocean of Sunflowers." I will go back through and read older poems sometimes soon.. again thank you for sharing them.


Thanks, Niko, my dear friend, for your constantly replying and encouraging

----------


## angliholic

Goodbye to you 
My sweet lass of yesterday
Its not that 
I dont care about you
any more today
but that I can't stand 
to see your loveliness 
turning into a morning glory 
in the afternoon
Farewell my beauty 
from the immemorial past
When the sun rises again
tomorrow morning
I'll wish 
you'd be refreshing again
like a blue water lily

----------


## angliholic

During the day 
I meditate 
on the holy verse
Nothing in this universe
seems able to get me drunk
for I really think
I'm as good as a monk
Come the evening
without thinking
I start dancing
around an artificial street light
until deep into the night

----------


## angliholic

The cold air inside
and the sound 
of pouring rain outside
keep me from falling asleep
though I've lain down 
on the bed 
for a while
It springs to mind
that it's already December
that the wet and cold season
has arrived quietly
Though I still remember
if winter is here
then spring is not far away
yet how could I revive
the happy hour 
with you
in the shade of a tree
in summer

----------


## angliholic

No
It's not the freezing rain 
outside
or the howling wind 
brought by the strongest ever 
cold front
that keeps me sneezing
but your wintry eyes 
your indifferent heart
as well as 
your rejective silence

----------


## angliholic

Waiting for you
in December 
I don't really appreciate 
the icy cold weather
very much
If you don't show up 
this winter
as always
I couldn't care less
for I've forgotten 
how to write a book
of poetry
not to mention
the way you look

----------


## angliholic

Winter is here
but it doesn't mean that 
there aren't any typhoons
any more
The air is biting cold
but it doesn't mean that 
there are no fervent hearts
in a snow-covered land
The sky is so grey
but it doesn't meant that
there isn't a ray of sunshine
from time to time

----------


## angliholic

If you ask me
on a cold dark night
whether the sun will rise again 
tomorrow
My answer is certainly
Yes
But my worry is
whether we'll also rise again
to see the flower 
of youth
blooming in the meadow
next spring

----------


## angliholic

On the outside 
the frigid air mass is lingering 
On the inside
I'm hibernating
in my lair
like a sound slumbering bear
I'm wondering 
why don't we human beings
wearing the very image 
of the omniscient
stop killing
devastating
and exploiting mother Nature
Like a ferocious creature
why not take a rest
so that Mother 
may catch her breath

----------


## angliholic

Where have they all gone
the myriad bubbles 
of carefree laughter
we blew into the air
while shooting the breeze 
in the spring
Are they still floating in the sky
or have they turned 
into tears
rolling down our cheeks
like faded leaves
when the autumn is just 
around the corner

----------


## angliholic

I should've told you
last summer
in person
how beautiful
the pink water lily was 
while shyly smiling
in the sunshine
It's too late now
for there's nothing 
but icy cold winds and rain
outside
over the pond 
Maybe 
you'll think
there will always be
plenty more new blossoms
come next spring
but I regret to tell you
they belong to 
the next generation
not us

----------


## angliholic

When I left you
I pretended 
I didn't care about you 
anymore
so that you'd miss me 
no more
Now it's a brand new year
yet it's still wet 
and freezing cold outside
I hear the howling
and hope it's not you 
that are crying 
I'm coming back home 
from a long journey
not to tell you 
many a story
but to see 
if you've found 
your own rose garden

----------


## angliholic

When summer 
was here
I was fed up
with its fervency
as well as 
your passion
Now you're gone 
with its warmth
I'm starting 
to miss
the sunshine
on your 
rosy cheeks

----------


## angliholic

It's drizzling again
and I'm thinking of you
thinking of the silky tresses 
floating in the air
conjuring up a paradise 
in the misty rain 
on this autumn night
I'm eager to be a street lamp 
waiting ...
ever waiting for you 
to stroll by
to reflect your grace 
on each raindrop 
on my face
If you happen to see me 
wobbling and ...
don't blame the gusty winds
or the whisky
for it's your charms 
that leave me drunk 
over and over again

REVISED

----------


## angliholic

I wrote a poem 
for you
but I didn't send it 
though
still kept in a jar
beside a bunch 
of purple lavender
You live half a world away
yet you should've read 
those words 
by now
for they were 
from the depth 
of my soul

----------


## angliholic

Crying ... 
the moment 
I came into this world 
I was crying ... 
When your smile 
was here to humble 
all the May flowers 
I was crying ... 
for I was worrying ... 
it'd disappear 
sooner than later 
Now you've drifted 
far far away 
I'm crying ... 
at the edge of the earth
like a cicada 
facing an empty stage 
I'm crying ... 
Perhaps one day
when I stop crying 
it'll be the day 
you start crying ...


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Your innocent smile 
was a forget-me-not 
in full swing
that I fell for last spring
Missing the faint fragrance 
you sent off in the air
I kept wasting away
and my hair turning gray
But I guess
it doesn't really matter now
for on every petal 
of a blue forget-me-not
I see a smile 
for which I have always
had a soft spot


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Ahead of me
only birds' chirping
behind me
autumn's gently breathing 
scattered on this shady path 
were a few blurry footprints 
like missing pages 
of some unread stories
My mind was more cloudy 
than the evening glow 
in the western sky
and my feet soft as a jelly
Longing for a rest
how I envy 
those little birds 
perching comfortably 
in a cozy nest nearby
Perhaps
I should sit in a pavilion
for a while
waiting for the cicadas 
to play their finale
for the maple leaves 
to turn yellow and float 
like falling snowflakes
Perhaps
sooner or later
spring will grace this land 
again


Revised

----------


## angliholic

One layer after another
the fancy clothes she puts on
are more than sufficient 
to veil the damage
time has caused 
to her withering body
and to pass her off 
as a bunch of tulips
at yuletide
Nevertheless
who knows
in the season 
of flowers and bees
she did humble many 
a butterfly
simply in her birthday suit

----------


## angliholic

Thank Goodness
on the silent night
I don't have to 
stay out working hard 
with a view to 
winning the world
as the howling wind does
on the outside
On the peaceful night
I feel divinely blissful
on the inside
for I still own 
a humble cozy room
with a warm bed
where to hide away
from the cold weather
Looking out 
the transparent window
through the darkness
I'm quite certain 
I won't get lost again
though there isn't 
a single visible star 
in the night sky

----------


## angliholic

As the night 
isn't young any longer
and the temperature 
feels like dropping below zero
It's hard to overcome 
the temptation 
to climb into bed
curl up in a ball 
and pull up the covers
over the head
Lying in bed
warm and cozy
I couldn't help 
fantasizing
I'm not much different from
an insignificant creature
hibernating in its lair 
I bet
it couldn't care less
whether the earth
is still spinning
let alone
whether there are wars
in the distance
as long as it's peaceful 
here and now

----------


## angliholic

Remember
once upon a summer
you walked across my quiet path
like a gentle breeze
wafting across a wintry land
A happy encounter 
left behind 
those unforgettable beautiful memories 
like flower petals scattering 
in the spring field
You said then
they were your sorrowful tears 
when parting
Now I'm regretting to say
they're more like my wistful sighs
when grieving

----------


## angliholic

Mild weather 
brings out a genuine smile
as good as a sweet daffodil 
on your face
so would you consider 
stopping this cold spell
for a little while
If you keep snarling
growling and swirling 
like a winter tornado
how could I 
take off my clothes
reveal my sincere heart
and embrace an iceberg
passionately
as though
there were no tomorrow

----------


## angliholic

Just as 
you love the little birds
flying in the blue sky
you should love
the ancient sky too
Just as
you love the green leaves 
of an oak tree
you should love 
the old oak tree too
Likewise 
if unfortunately
you happen to love 
the atmospheric poetry
of a senior poet
you have no choice but 
to love me too

----------


## angliholic

Let's take a walk 
if you please
at the beach
at the first streak of sunlight
and throw a glance 
at those hermit crabs
that're scurrying across the sand
by the boundless immemorial ocean
leaving only a few traces 
erased in no time 
by the small hands of waves
along with our footprints
In the distance
there may loom a ship 
carrying our dream and hope
as always
at the mercy of a pending tempest
If you please
let's take our time
and stroll as long as you're happy
maybe till the sun
forgets to sink in the west
and then let's relish 
the most fantastic moment 
in the evening
if you could ignore the seagulls 
longing to fly home
wailing and squawking

----------


## angliholic

Last night
it was still wet and cold
outside
I curled up in bed
hibernating like a Teddy bear
and wondering whether 
I would keep singing the blues
for the rest
of the Christmas season
It's Amazing Grace
that I awaken
to feel the morning sunshine
on my face
I'm more than jubilant
over the sunny day
especially on Monday
for it's no different 
from a long-lost chum
dropping by unexpectedly 
in the coldest season

----------


## angliholic

When you were sitting 
by a lotus pond
and unfurling 
those light purple petals
like a morning glory 
at dawn
no lotus buds
dared to emerge 
from the water
for fear of getting humbled
But how time flies
In a blink of an eye
the sun is setting 
and the misty evening 
is falling
Hence 
fresh spring has given way
to leaf-falling autumn
Everything has changed
except 
sweet memory
never dies

----------


## angliholic

I don't have 
a magic wand
but an ordinary pen
which is able to conjure up 
a fragrant garden for you
whether when you're singing 
the blues
or when you're stuck
in the bleakest north pole
without any hope
And the beauty of it 
is that it'll never grow old
I'm not blowing the balloon
unless you forget to bloom
in the spring
when little birds 
come back to sing

----------


## angliholic

Loving Father in Heaven
I'm not asking you 
to bestow more gold on me
on this peaceful Christmas Eve
but please help me
to maintain this simple 
and humble life
It's not that 
my heart isn't moved
in front of the shiny gold
but that
if everybody loves gold
there must be a war
What is the use of gold
when there is a bloody war
All this I ask
in the name of Jesus Christ

Amen

----------


## YesNo

Nice Christmas prayer.

----------


## Mohammad Ahmad

> Loving Father in Heaven
> 
> if everybody loves gold
> there must be a war
> What is the use of gold
> when there is a bloody war
> All this I ask
> in the name of Jesus Christ
> 
> Amen


that's the way of life 
nice Christmas to all members

----------


## angliholic

> Nice Christmas prayer.


Thanks, YesNo, for your reply.
Merry Christmas




> that's the way of life 
> nice Christmas to all members


Thanks, Mohammad,
Merry Christmas

----------


## angliholic

If there will be
a winter storm tomorrow
as sure and merciless
as a cruel war
in this capricious world
I won't feel dismal
faced with the bleakest weather
It's not so much 
I know for certain
the sun will rise again
as always
after a violent storm
as I've learned 
how to appreciate more
the peaceful and homely days
in between

----------


## angliholic

The grey sky is heeling me
like my shadow
wherever I go
and I find no word
in my dictionary
to clearly express
this bad mood
Perhaps
there shouldn't be
gloomy weather
on earth
in the first place
Perhaps
it's time
to take a long rest
and to forget about
the annoying rustle
of the cold winds
Perhaps
in the season 
of melting snow
I'll wake up 
in time
to appreciate
those pretty flower seeds
germinate

----------


## Mohammad Ahmad

> The grey sky is heeling me
> like my shadow
> wherever I go
> and I find no word
> in my dictionary
> to clearly express
> this bad mood
> Perhaps
> there shouldn't be
> ...


Whereto have you all these dreamy figures?
Yea, you deserve a spackle trademark!
Let the hell never comes for
Literature network forums

----------


## angliholic

> Whereto have you all these dreamy figures?
> Yea, you deserve a spackle trademark!
> Let the hell never comes for
> Literature network forums


Thanks, Mohammad, for your terrific reply, which is so excellent that it's a bit over my head.
There are some people whose English is too bad to understand its meanings. You're contrary to them.
So, I'd like to make sure if I see correctly what you meant:

Why and where do you have all these dreamy images?
Yea, you deserve a solid name
Let the bad fortune never comes for
Literature network forums

By the way, I adore your motto:
My country is the Home of Honour And Without honour I haven't Home

----------


## Mohammad Ahmad

> Thanks, Mohammad, for your terrific reply, which is so excellent that it's a bit over my head.
> There are some people whose English is too bad to understand its meanings. You're contrary to them.
> So, I'd like to make sure if I see correctly what you meant:
> 
> Why and where do you have all these dreamy images?
> Yea, you deserve a solid name
> Let the bad fortune never comes for
> Literature network forums
> 
> ...


Indeed, I am surprised to see all these poetry posts in one page.
I think impliedly you wanted my opinion in your writing.
I am the man who never suppresses others' right wherever it is, whether on writing or in any field of knowledge.
I see that you are excellent writer yet I have noticed in the forum, it maybe there is more but I don’t discover them or they give their mind away not to write.
Never mind, dear friend never mind
The expression I shared, you excellently changed for a "solid name." 
The expression previously I mentioned in my reply, "spackle", it means; brand name for a quick-drying substance used for repairing plasterwork.
I don't know how it jumps up to my mind even if I didn't use it before but believe me many times, many words and English expressions randomly accumulate on my mind even if I don’t hear those words in any source but lately I find that all those word and expressions are English origin.
When I write any poem, I don't how the idea comes and has been envisaged up to my mind but it will be sequently followed image after image to the end, so I find the English language is easier to me than my mother language.
Yet I need more to learn and no doubt, I will find advantages on others writing's way.
I suggested you as a close friend I need him to be acquainted with especially on poetry.
Thanks

----------


## angliholic

> Indeed, I am surprised to see all these poetry posts in one page.
> I think impliedly you wanted my opinion in your writing.
> 
> Sure, what do you think of them? Garbage?
> 
> I am the man who never suppresses others' right wherever it is, whether on writing or in any field of knowledge.
> 
> Awesome
> 
> ...


Thanks,Mohammad

----------


## Mohammad Ahmad

Sorry! I don't follow you here. Could you say it again in other words?
please don't write more comments or trying illustrate in opaque manner, it is just a courtesy
To follow or not follow this is your issue, omit it or consider it as nothing if you dislike

----------


## angliholic

Thanks, Mohammad
for your reply.
If you felt offended by my reply, please forgive me, for I meant no harm.

----------


## angliholic

You're a pretty poem
and I'd like 
to read you fondly
in the serene morning
when you're most 
enthralling
In the meanwhile 
I won't feel frustrated 
if you're constantly 
and forever changing 
like a kaleidoscope
for I know
the only thing 
that won't change
is your true colors

----------


## angliholic

It was in the season 
when daffodils 
were in full bloom
that we came across 
each other
Like two trails 
once crossing each other
now you've gone 
your way
and I mine
With the changing colors
of green leaves
my heart is fading away
little by little
It's been a long while
since I could dream of you
Now that 
it's impossible 
for us 
to get together again
why not let our story
along with 
the summer dream
be put down
on a page of poetry


~~Revised

----------


## angliholic

If this is 
the last picture 
I paint
it's not 
a delightful bouquet 
but the faint blush 
on your cheek
If this is 
the last poem 
I write
it sure is your smile 
that's pure 
as a lily
by the lake shore
If there's something 
I want to say 
to you
on this cold and blue
Monday morning
It's not 
how much 
I love you
but how are you


Revised

----------


## angliholic

The previous cold front
lingered only a few days
Thank Heaven
for the mercy
the sun is shining 
so brightly
for the time being
that people 
strolling on the streets
are all smiles
though it's a bit windy
Yet I still feel inactive
and unwilling 
to step outdoors
Maybe
you will guess
in the midwinter
there are no more flowers 
swaying on the sidewalk
to warm the heart
I hate to admit it
but I really
miss those days
when your lips 
were more charming 
than all cherry blossoms

----------


## angliholic

Goodbye to you 
My sweet lass of yesterday
Its not that 
I dont care about you
any more today
but that I can't stand 
to see your loveliness 
turning into 
a string of melancholy 
in the evening
Farewell my beauty 
from the immemorial past
When the sun rises
tomorrow morning
l sincerely wish 
you might be refreshing
as a blue water lily
after a shower of rain

----------


## angliholic

Please save your flowers
along with the applause
for those who
long for them most
I need to 
maintain my composure
before I've climbed over
the highest mountain peak
before I've reached
my Shangri-La
I don't want to 
get beside myself with joy
in this fool's paradise

----------


## angliholic

More often than not
I envy my neighbor
not because 
the grass is greener 
but because
what's worse
the flowers are always 
more breathtaking
on the other side of the fence
Fortunately
I'm still under the illusion
that my poetry is always 
more spellbinding

----------


## angliholic

Once in a while
I'd like to glide and fly
like an eagle
in the immense sky
I'm not taking an airplane
or a jet plane
Why
It's the wings 
of my imagination 
which enable me
to soar high
easy as eating a pie

----------


## angliholic

If life is nothing but a dream
why not paint it 
on a winding stream
If love is a fleeting ecstasy
let's recite it 
over an immense sea
If beauty is a joy 
forever and ever
let's treasure it in our heart
like a wide-eyed boy

Revised

----------


## angliholic

Last summer
I should've left sooner
for a place
of serenity and peace
when the last poppy
after flowering
was about to wither
in the lush green pasture
I should've written a dirge
so mournful and beautiful
that it's sure to linger 
on your lips forever
as well as in your soul
something so blue for you 
to remember me by
for the rest of your life

----------


## angliholic

On the first day
of the new year 2015
people are stepping outside
in groups
toward the park
to readily embrace 
the rare warm sunshine
in the relentless cold season
before flowers are budding
It's a pity
that I can't find your face
among them
But does it really matter
for simply 
thinking of you
my heart turns warm at once
even in the deep of night
even if winter is dead

----------


## angliholic

On a gloomy morning
while I was wandering
along a lonely road
leading to the hustle and bustle
of a municipality
I looked into the distance
as far as I could
trying hard to 
find out where my future was
but without muck luck
I felt so lost
I can't remember
whether I shed tears or not
for it was raining cats and dogs
at the miserable moment
Now it's a freezing cold evening
I raise my head
and gaze at the grey sky
trying hard to
search for my previous self
the young man
decades of years ago
but in vain
I feel so alone
that I really hope
it'll be pouring down with rain
in no time

----------


## angliholic

Sonny

Please don't ask me
whether or not
I've seen 
the magnificence 
of Taipei 101
as long as the forest
is forever green 
in the mountain
and the water
is forever flowing 
in the stream
of Formosa
I don't mind 
whether I've ever been
to Rome or not

----------


## angliholic

The wind chime 
hanging at the front door 
is tingling
and my heart is echoing 
with the soothing ringing
Yet I know 
it's not so much the gentle wind 
as your soft whisper of blessing 
from afar 
that swings the chime 
and sends it jingling

----------


## angliholic

If life is too heavily 
loaded with gemstones
for me to fly freely
or leisurely
up to the blue sky 
I'd rather be
a wisp of smoke
having nothing 
but elegant ethereality

----------


## angliholic

Simply love you
and don't ask me why
Love you like
little birds 
love the carefree clouds 
in the blue sky 
Love you like
April showers
love May flowers 
Love you like
if I am a snowman
in the Arctic permafrost
you're the sunshine


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Come along
When our love has grown
overwhelmingly sweet and fragrant
even a word is too redundant
Why not reap this memory of apple
with tear and smile
on our face
in the season of romance


Revised

----------


## angliholic

I'm a dewdrop 
at dawn
waking up to the early 
morning sunshine
that's caressing my face
and disturbing my sweet dream 
While a ladybug 
is scurrying for the shade 
of a weeping willow 
I feel like an idle cloud 
wandering in the blue sky
catching a glimpse 
of a yellow buttercup 
that's smiling 
in a green pasture 
When the evening 
spreads the sunset glows around 
like purple and orange petals 
on the ground
I'm going to sing a sad song
for a weather-worn vagabond 
The minute the night's eyes 
start to twinkle
I'll be like a shooting star
flying across the murky sky
shedding some light for 
a lonely traveler


Revised

----------


## angliholic

No snow glistening
no sleigh bells jingling
from one January
to another January
Now I've learned
how to look for a bug here 
and a worm there 
in the field
like many 
other little chickens do
though I still recall
as a fledgling
I always presumed
I'd take wing 
in the near future
like a triumphant eagle 
to a wonderland 
in winter
when fully fledged

Revised

----------


## angliholic

Once I was a skylark
a spring skylark 
enjoying singing 
in a fool's paradise
forever flying and hovering
The white cloud 
was my best friend
the azure sky
my sweet home 
and my playing ground
Now I feel like a kite 
without a string
free falling 
from the Creator's grace
yet I dare not blame 
the soft autumn breath
since it's the rosy colors 
on your face 
that I'm heavily 
overwhelmed with


Revised

----------


## NikolaiI

I've been enjoying your poetry lately Angli - I really liked A Dewdrop at Dawn a great deal. There was a nice song playing, and it flowed musically. Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## angliholic

They say
by the alpine meadow 
winter plums are blooming today
vibrant and amorous
as those dreamy lasses
in the dead of winter 
in spite of the bitter cold weather
If you're coming back 
from afar 
to appreciate 
those pink white little stars
with me
for the sake of good old days
we're sure 
to open up our arms
to welcome the snowflakes
Though they may seem unpleasant
when falling on our heads
yet at least
people won't notice our grey hair
for the time being

Revised

----------


## angliholic

I love you
but to the whole world
or to you
do I have to announce it
with a trumpet
True love is something 
that needn't be said
Like the sun
he's always there for you
giving you light and heat
but he never utters
l love you
When he must go away
at night
he doesn't want you 
to miss him
but to sleep tight

----------


## angliholic

Some goats nearby 
are grazing 
the unwanted weeds
with great gusto
when I'm bewitched by 
the winsome wildflowers
in a meadow
And in the distance
the sun is shining
casually 
and fairly
on every living being

----------


## Silas Thorne

Your 'Unwanted Weeds' poem really says something to me. Thanks for keeping it real.

----------


## angliholic

> Your 'Unwanted Weeds' poem really says something to me. Thanks for keeping it real.


Thanks, Silas, for your reply, but I wonder what this poem says to you. Care to share?

----------


## angliholic

Let it be
and let me 
close the door
of this ancient store
After the evening glow
has gone 
I wonder
whether songbirds
still remember 
how to sing in tune
in the sky
grey and dull
Let it go
and let the snow fall
I don't have 
anything more
to show
to the world

----------


## angliholic

Having hit the hay
for a long while
but here and now
I just can't fall asleep
I know so well
how to count my blessings
seeing
the freezing cold air 
shivering
outside my window pane
while I'm lying inside
warm and comfortable
I feel ashamed
that I can't remember
when the last time was
that I looked up at the stars
in the night sky
and made a wish 
for you
on the brightest star
So now I wish you 
peace and joy
wherever you are
throughout time

----------


## angliholic

To wonder
why you were my carnation
is to hunt for an answer
why we came into existence
in this universe
In my vague memory
the first time
I saw you
you seemed to 
have passed your prime
I can hardly reminisce a day
when you were pretty
as a carnation should be
though as always
you were gracious
and happy go lucky
Life is unfair
to everyone of us
seeing that 
we were born to get old
get sick and then die
whether we like it or not
Nevertheless
it's more than hideous
to you
I can't help but inquire 
the omnipotent
why he didn't do anything
when a humble being
has suffered a great deal
all her life
without happiness

----------


## angliholic

The night isn't young 
any longer
and the weather getting 
older and colder
Having put out the candle 
and hit the sack
for a long while
yet I'm still busy
counting the sheep
in the darkness
I feel like a seed 
buried in the mud
earnestly wishing
for the thawing of snow
but doubting
whether I'll be able to 
sprout again
when another spring 
comes along


Revised

----------


## angliholic

If you feel like 
calling on me
you need not run 
all the way
to my shabby shanty
You can save
your troubles 
for another day
for 
like a whimsical zephyr
I'm everywhere 
except 
at my own humble place
In case
I'm at home
my soul may be 
still lingering
in a green mountain
where 
there's a clear stream
flowing serenely by
day and night


Revised~~

----------


## angliholic

The sparrows are flitting around 
from branch to branch 
in the woods 
in this green paradise
especially bustling
on this sunny morning
It appears that they're telling
one another it's coming

The spring is coming

Let's get busy 
busy as the noisy city
not very far away
just outside the fence
busy making a decent house
busy looking for a pretty spouse
busy having a nest of lovely fledglings
so that human beings
won't miss our singing
come next spring

----------


## angliholic

It's a rare sunny Saturday
in the wintertime
Sitting on a bench
in the park
I enjoy watching
blissful people
taking a stroll
in the sunshine
by ones and twos
but wonder why
they tried their utmost 
to stay far away 
from the same sunshine
in the summertime

----------


## angliholic

After this meal
the day's all but gone
in a daze
and nothing great 
has been done
but what's the big deal
as there's always 
another day
to make my hay
when the sun shines
no more
I'll simply 
jot down my sorrow
on the seashore
come tomorrow

----------


## angliholic

I've always beamed 
with joy
in my dream
I've always been a tiger
if not a winner
on my whim
but when I wake up
to the fact
that I'm just a caterpillar 
or rather a born loser
I want to cry
but I find
I've lost the ability 
to shed tears
To make matters worse
when I need rain most
there's been 
a severe drought
for a long while
If it's the Almighty's will
to humble me
then I'm ready
to eat humble pie
and become pious

----------


## angliholic

Isn't a calm sea 
heavenly 
and soothing
Why must there be 
once in a while
fatal tempests
above the sea
that destroy the peace
and why must there be
mysterious whirlpools
in the sea
which engulf vessels
and people 
without mercy
If there has to be
someone
crying an ocean 
by the sea
let it be me

----------


## angliholic

Wandering down a country lane
I stop by a newly harvested rice field
with strewing straws 
bathing blissfully in the winter sun
Not far away
several sparrows are chitchatting
like naughty noisy lasses
I hope 
they're not talking about me
behind my back
for I'm not a straw man
nor will I scare them away
when they're enjoying 
those scattered grains
How can I explain to them
I'm lying here
simply to savor the delightful sunshine
along with the gentle touch 
of the January breeze
I couldn't care less
if they think of me as a rice worm
idling away the golden day
this way
for I'm not a go-getter
and never take delight 
in making money or war
All I need is peace and harmony 
in the afternoon

----------


## angliholic

I ran across an old man
when eating my lunch
Though he's not as rich
as Bill Gates
not as eloquent 
as Dr. King
and not as smart 
as Albert Einstein
yet whenever I think of 
his humble attitude
his simple words
and his sincere smile
I feel as if
the spring breeze
is blowing across my face
and therefore forget 
it's still wintertime

----------


## angliholic

Thanks a million
Gusty Wind
for stopping growling
even before midnight
Now I think
I can lie down 
and sleep tight
Nonetheless
faced with the huge waves
you stirred up
in the ocean of my heart
I simply have no idea
how to calm down
not to mention
reaching nirvana

----------


## angliholic

As a toddler 
I was bewitched 
by your enigmatic light
followed you
and hence
came to this foreign land
by accident
For all those years
I've always been bungling
and immature
as I haven't learned 
how to read the emotions
of others
and the complicated rules
in this world
Come on
Firefly
fly back and take me
to the place 
in the distant planet
where I belong
for I feel really out of place
at this very moment

----------


## angliholic

You left me just a few hours ago
which seemed ages and ages to me
Without you around
my mind is messy
as the disheveled hair 
on the head of a hobo
People say
another cold front's on the way
I'm afraid 
this world will become eventually 
beyond hope
barren as the Arctic circle
with only winds 
growling and howling
Don't ever leave me 
my mistress
for you're my Muse
my inspiration
Only with your stroke of a genius
will I be capable of painting
in my poem
a meadow with countless wild flowers
on this freezing wilderness

Revised

----------


## angliholic

I hope one day
I can somnambulate to the lake
where you used to lie 
on its bank
and contemplate 
your beautiful face 
on the surface
of the mysterious water
Being a caterpillar
I guess I'd also gaze
long not at my own reflection
but your enthralling reincarnation
the swaying daffodil
graceful like a pretty girl
If I could borrow 
some delightful petals 
from the daffodil
to hide my blues away
perhaps I wouldn't consider
plunging into the water

Revised

----------


## angliholic

Good morning 
lovely lasses and lads
please don't bother 
to clean up the fallen leaves
on the campus
after the early spring rain
for they're no different 
from the flowers
in April
or the colorful butterflies
in July
You may wonder
whether it's practical
to leave them scattering 
here and there
on the pavement
Definitely not
but they forms 
a yellow brick road
leading me 
to a paradise of beauty
when it's still too chilly
for the spring blossoms to bud


Revised

----------


## angliholic

For a couple of days
the spring rain 
has come back
from a long journey
and is lingering 
All the trees are sprouting
and little birds chirping
The sleepy land 
seems to be waking up
from its deep winter slumber
whereas 
when and how
will the seed inside me
begin to bud
since you're still 
nowhere to be found


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Without a reason
I dreamed of you again
last night
Without a reason
you lost your dear parents
as a kid
and never had a chance 
to go to school 
to learn how to read
yet your heart was pure
and beautiful as Mother Nature
Without a reason
you were full of love
when you had your family
though you were 
a struggling farmer
all your life
Without a reason
you went to heaven
many years ago
yet I still come across you
once in a while
in my dreams

----------


## angliholic

If my poetry turns out to be 
an ugly duckling
plain and agonizing
please kindly 
dig a hole for me
and bury it gently
with some seeds 
of forget-me-not
Maybe
they will germinate
in spring
growing up to be delightful
as soothing
as the light blue sky
in summer
and this world 
will appear much better
Maybe not
then please be kind enough
to let me 
keep daydreaming


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Just like the merry lark
having flown away
to a far-off land
no more singing in the sky
you're no longer
staying by my side
What's worse
at the park
there's nothing but coldness
of the weather
to keep company 
with those leafless trees
And in between 
our riotous laughter
our precious youth 
has sneaked past us
together with 
the beautiful Sunday

----------


## angliholic

Young as a caterpillar
you shouldn't wonder
whether people like you 
or not
or what you will be
in the future
Instead
simply devote yourself 
to digging in 
to those lush green leaves
and getting as chubby 
as can be
Sooner or later
it will dawn on people 
that this world 
is much more colorful
with your presence
when you transform yourself
into a butterfly

Revised

----------


## angliholic

Having had enough 
of this cold windy weather
I guess I'd better
turn it off
by gently closing my eyes
Hence 
returning to a warm summer day
in my mind's eye
when I was taking a rest
in your shade
Blowing out of nowhere
a playful summer breeze
scattered your pure white petals
all over the floor
and onto my humble clothes
I was wondering why 
why you smelt so aromatic to me
since I wasn't a butterfly
or a honey bee
Now I guess
not only are you pretty
as a fragrant lass
but also witty
for you intend to attract me
to spread your sweet memory
in the air
via my poetry
in the monotonous winter


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Oh, Motorcycle
you're like my uncle
in dashing so fast
that even time is left 
far far behind 
in the past
Running here one day
and rushing there 
another day
you seem to be 
second to none in racing
but will you ever 
get somewhere
instead of ending 
in the middle of nowhere
one day 
when you have to 
stop running
in the long run


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Azaleas are blooming 
here and there 
on the hill
though I can still feel 
the early spring chill 
I'd like to pick a pure white one 
for you 
to put it in your hair
But where are you
I shouldn't have missed you 
so much
in the first place
for I know 
you're nothing but my echo
I'm not Narcissus
but I'm wasting away 
for the same reflection
all the same


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Wearing a sombrero 
of slate grey sky
in the winter
and walking along a street 
with only the chilly wind
all the afternoon
I felt like a lonely caveman
living in the ice age
No sooner had I 
started missing 
those cheerful sunflowers 
which bloomed fervently
on your smiling face
last summer
than 
from you
my dear Nikita
I received a well-wishing card
which
you would never believe
did thaw the iceberg 
in my heart 
in no time

Revised

----------


## angliholic

If making a great fortune 
means 
having no choice 
but to cut down a forest
or to step on others
I'd rather be as poor 
as a hermit
living a simple way of life
than admire a billionaire
living in a magnificent mansion
and claiming
it's politically correct
for cannibals to eat people
if with fork and knife

----------


## angliholic

Thank you, little bird
for the sweet melody
you make for me
this morning
and for your company
while I'm weeding my garden
on this breezy day of spring
not too warm
and not too cold
Don't you agree
Nevertheless
happy hours seem to go by 
more quickly
In the blink of an eye
it's almost high noon
and time to say goodbye
While I'm going home
to have my lunch
please make yourself 
at home and 
eat to your heart's content
those chemical free pests
that feed on my veggies
You're more than welcome
for you never enjoy 
those fat worms
without rewarding me
with organic fertilizers

----------


## angliholic

Seeing pretty butterflies
flying and 
dancing here and there
on the sunny street
all of a sudden
I sense
spring is coming
but I don't feel much
like singing this time
since I'm now in the autumn
of my life
elbowing my way 
toward the ruthless winter
even though I still remember
I once promised myself
I wouldn't let spring 
pass me by 
so easily
when I was young 
and silly as a puppy

----------


## angliholic

When I was still a kid
as small as you were
I wondered why 
you always carried your house 
like a tiny tower 
on your back 
wherever you traveled
Later on
I realized 
it was your borrowed shelter 
in the sands of time
beside the ocean expanse
When migrating birds 
start flying south
it dawns on me 
we're not much different
Like them
we're just taking 
a seasonal journey 
without a permanent home

----------


## angliholic

Is it the spring rain
or just another cold front
that's drizzling 
outside my window
However 
does it really 
make any difference
as long as
in my small town
there're still delicious
and various Chinese foods
that can keep me 
staying alive
all the year round
after a tiring day
in my veggie garden
I don't really care
especially when 
one has passed the age 
of sweet dreams

----------


## angliholic

And 
we're all playful green leaves
for our mother is a tree
a maple tree 
living in a small town
on the other side 
of a mountain
Though she recognizes 
only a few words
she's able 
to read those clouds well
To raise us
she has tasted 
all kinds of weathers
Nonetheless
the season 
when we're most colorful
is the season 
when she's young no more
Maybe we're going nowhere
yet
for those lost butterflies 
in gloomy autumn
we'll paint a yellow brick road


Revised

----------


## angliholic

When I open wide my eyes 
to search for my old hometown,
it seems as far 
as the farthest star in a night sky,
and in a blink of an eye, 
it's gone.
When I close my eyes,
it's right in front of me,
in the mind's eye,
appealing as a rural tapestry,
with boys running 
with wind in a field,
girls playing 
with water by a brook.
One day
when I eventually close my eyes
and never wake up,
I wonder 
whether my green grass of home 
will still exist 
as well as this illusory universe.

Revised

----------


## angliholic

Living like a green sapling
deep in a valley
I'm afraid
I'm forgetting about the world
or the other way round
I'm not very sure
yet I still have a pen 
to write down many a dream
on the clear water surface
of a winding stream

----------


## angliholic

When I vowed
I'd never be 
a captive to your charm
I felt as calm
as a mirror pond
Yet when I see 
a gentle breeze 
lifting up those 
enchanting pink petals 
of peach blossoms
and throwing them onto 
the still pond
hence my heart 
starts rippling again


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Yesterday 
it was still breezy
now it's snarling and growling like crazy
And the day before yesterday
it rained like cats and dogs 
all the way
if my memory serves me right
nothing seemed all right
How can I expect a sunny tomorrow 
now that I'm fed up 
with so much sorrow

----------


## angliholic

When each bird flies softly by, 
waving goodbye 
to those piles of moody clouds, 
sailing serenely
to a greener land, 
and leaving me nothing 
but lonesome blues. 
How I wish 
to be able to cut off the line
that has been controlling my life!
One day
when eventually I am free 
from the hand 
that holds the line of my destiny,
I wonder 
whether I'll be flying freely 
like a bird 
or falling like a free-flying kite 
from the top of the world!


Revised

----------


## angliholic

It's the third day
of the Lunar New Year
supposed to be
the happiest time of the year
but I feel
there has seemed to be
a huge boulder
on my heart
since the first day
of this spring festival
I wonder 
why I'm not as ethereal
as a wisp of smoke
as usual
and I'm trying hard 
to find out the answer
to be again
that free and easy man
I used to be
Perhaps
I should blame it 
on the seasonal depression
springtime as it's now

----------


## angliholic

Yesterday
the weather man said
the sky's going to cry tonight
till the next day
yet the sun will smile brightly
during the day
so I went to my garden
in the early morning
to soften the soil 
and to let the sun 
shine on and disinfect it
After I finished planting
some vegetables 
in the evening
there wasn't much time
left for me to water them
before dark
not to mention the fact
that recently there had been 
a shortage of water
Hardly had I got home
before I found
I had lost my depression
Maybe
it was because I was too busy
and too exhausted 
to remember where I left it
Maybe
it was the sunshine
that had stolen it from me

----------


## YesNo

I liked how the sunshine stole the depression. The sun would probably not "sterilize" the soil but warm it.

----------


## angliholic

> I liked how the sunshine stole the depression. The sun would probably not "sterilize" the soil but warm it.


Thanks, YesNo, for your reply and the correction.
I googled for the info and I found the correct way to say it is disinfect instead of sterilize. I'll use disinfect instead right now. Thanks again.

----------


## angliholic

Taking a walk
on the sidewalk
I catch a glimpse 
of a small yellow flower
sticking out of a crack 
and smiling quietly 
all by herself
I feel very joyful
though I suppose
she's not so gorgeous
as Iris 
and not so elegant
as Orchid 
yet I know 
the pretty romantic Rose
is not the one for me
for I'm just a nobody
like her
living in the middle 
of nowhere

----------


## angliholic

Maybe 
I'll never have a chance
to see you again
yet I'm still missing your smile 
like a drooping leaf of grass
waiting for the summer rain 
Maybe 
I'm now like a bee 
getting lost in a concrete jungle
yet I'm still dreaming 
one day
there'll be spring rain 
showering down 
on this lonesome dry land


Revised

----------


## angliholic

The distance between us 
can be compared to something
like this
Supposing
you're a romantic cloud 
born to wander forever 
and ever
then I'm a small rippling river
lying by the meadow 
with splashes of yellow
enjoy singing for you today 
as well as tomorrow
Maybe 
you're too far away
to appreciate my lovely melody 
but I couldn't care less
as long as you once
and deeply
impressed a charming reflection
on my clear water surface


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Dear loved ones
I'm feeling terribly sorry
Others are so obedient
to their parents
grazing as much as they can
on the meadow
to make more fleeces
while I'm still setting 
my affections 
on the weeping willow
by the pond
the wandering cloud
in the blue sky
and the soothing stream
in the forest
I regret to admit
that I'm the black sheep
of the family
for I've owned anything 
but an empire building

----------


## angliholic

The sparrows are flitting 
around from branch to branch 
in the woods 
in this green paradise
especially bustling
on this sunny morning
It appears that they're telling
one another it's coming
The Spring Is Coming
Let's get busy 
busy as the noisy city
not very far away
just outside the fence
busy making a decent house
busy looking for a pretty spouse
busy having a nest 
of lovely fledglings
so that human beings
won't miss our singing
come next spring

Revised

----------


## angliholic

In the refreshing morning
you're shining
like a tiny dew
in the garden
I'd turn myself 
into a leaf of grass 
for you to cling fondly to
if I could be with you
for even a fleeting moment
I know 
you'll be gone
even before I wake up 
from my hallucination 
but I don't care 
whether there's eternity 
or not
as long as we once treasure
this casual encounter


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Once upon a time 
in spring
azaleas were decorating
your campus
with a kaleidoscope 
of new colors
At that time
you were most poetic 
and enthusiastic 
about those exotic lands 
of romance
You once said that 
you would write down
the most beauteous moments
in a book of poetry
one day
after you had traveled
like a Gypsy
to many far away places
Now the same azaleas 
are blooming again
like young girls 
in March
and you've come back
from a long journey
weather-beaten and worn-out
You're still sentimental
but passionate no more
How could you 
create a piece of inspiration
seeing that 
you've lost your passion

----------


## angliholic

When my heart was young
and my soul restless
I'd rather come across 
a violent storm 
once in a while
than live a simple life
as always
How could I see
at that time
facing storms was 
no laughing matter
Isn't it a shame
that only in the sunset of life
and only in the wake 
of numerous tears
do I truly wish to steer away 
from any trouble
Now I don't mind 
if I have to be humble
simply to be able to enjoy
peace and serenity

----------


## angliholic

By chance
I look out my window
from my place
in the late morning
I notice 
and feel amazed
the trees are budding
on the outside
refreshing pretty and lovely
as a newborn baby
then it comes to mind
only last night
it was still raining
dark and wet and cold

----------


## angliholic

If we're born 
and destined to roam
all our life
like floating duckweeds
easier to separate 
than to cling to each other
then why not let a small river 
carry us to wherever 
the water flows
The time when 
we're happy together 
may be as short 
as a joke
yet we'll turn it into eternity 
in our sweet memory

(Revised)

----------


## angliholic

If you were a white cloud
I'd rather be 
a green mountain
lying flat on my back
gazing admiringly at you 
up above my head
night and day
Don't be upset
if I'm gaping and speechless
Not very far away
there's a little brook 
rippling a sweet melody 
on my behalf
If you happen to wonder
what I'm most worried about 
then you'll see
it's you 
that might get sad one day
and turn into tears
I'm not afraid 
to get soaking wet
but I might miss you for ages 
before running 
into your reincarnation 
once again


Revised

----------


## angliholic

When you were young
and enchanting as a flurry 
of falling cherry blossoms
I was seriously blinded
in word and deed
at that time 
How I wished 
to be able to lie 
under your dazzling spell
day and night
and never wake up
Now the dreamy days
have all passed away
No more charming petals left
but sweet cherry fruits
Maybe you're now reaping 
a rich harvest
whereas Im still lost
in the nostalgic past
under the tree

----------


## angliholic

A tiny pearl 
is sure to glisten 
more brightly
than a mountain 
of sand
When there is 
a mountain of sand
in a poem 
how could we 
expect the pearl 
to shine through

----------


## angliholic

The last cold front
has confined me
to my small igloo
turning me into an Eskimo 
for almost a week
I felt so freezing cold
that I forgot 
there was once a season 
named spring
As soon as the rain 
lets up
I step outside
hearing the birds chirping 
in the tree
and seeing the azaleas 
are blooming
along the roadside
All of a sudden
I remember
it's already March
and time 
for a sorrowful heart
to bloom

----------


## angliholic

In the season of sunshine
I am singing for you
like singing for the season 
of May flowers
coming hand in hand 
with April showers
Now, it's right time 
for romance and poetry
and here you are
filling the garden of my life 
with cheerful beauty
You're a delightful rainbow
more colorful 
than all the flower petals


Revised

----------


## angliholic

If you can't bring me flowers 
this May
I won't feel surprised 
and be disappointed
for last April
there were fewer rain showers 
than usual
and I'm not worried
like me
this world is getting old too
nevertheless
I'm really concerned
I won't be able 
to see pretty rainbows again
over your head

----------


## angliholic

So capricious are you
that you didn't show up
when I needed you most 
in April
and I
along with some little flowers
have just survived 
a prolonged 
and deepening drought
in the long run
but now you're throwing us
a heavy wet blanket
in May
when all we want is nothing 
but sunshine and smiles

----------


## angliholic

For no reason at all
you've been raining cats and dogs
for almost a week
and there is no sign 
that you will be letting up soon
Well
you can have it your way
and keep raining 
forever and ever
to your heart's content
I don't mind at all
Though I have no other place 
to go
I can bury myself in the library
as always
reminiscing the good old days
and crying 
crying for a beautiful tomorrow
of which I dare not dream

----------


## angliholic

On one April morning
while riding my bike
to the middle of nowhere
I smelt 
the nostalgic spring breeze
meandering on the road
I felt alive 
and rejuvenated
at once
and eager 
to write down the feeling
but suddenly 
I was aware that
though the breeze is still young 
and refreshing
as a little girl
yet I had lost 
my fervent summer
since a long time ago

----------


## angliholic

Since you assured me
the sun will rise tomorrow
I'd also like to promise you
the leaves 
of those jasmines
in front of my little hut 
will be greener
this coming summer
and their little white flowers
will be more fragrant 
this year 
and for many years to come
but it's a bit pity
that I can't promise you
we'll be able to stay young
forever and ever
to appreciate them

----------


## angliholic

Pretty Rea
Thanks for your kindness
Thank you 
for often leaving no stone unturned
in praising my poems
even though most of them
are dull as dishwater
At least they are
when compared 
with your heavenly beauty
I should count my blessings 
for there is such a graceful lady
somewhere in this world
who cares a dime
about my lousy works
but once in a while
a whimsical thought may cross my mind
~~You're too Beauteous to be real
Perhaps
it's simply that
I've been having a sweet dream
If yes
please be nice 
and don't wake my up

----------


## angliholic

The lovely pink lotus petals
along with
the fresh green pads
startle me
and remind me that
it's joyful June again
I shouldn't have taken the path
that leads me to 
this vibrant lotus pond
Of course
I still savor the heady fragrance
but the young bride nearby
is no longer the one
I knew so well 
a long long time ago

----------


## NikolaiI

Most beautiful

I truly have no words. . .

I read these from today's on up and they read like a beautiful prayer from nature.

----------


## angliholic

> Most beautiful
> 
> I truly have no words. . .
> 
> I read these from today's on up and they read like a beautiful prayer from nature.


Thanks, Niko, for your beautiful reply which made my day. Did you refer to the poem "Lotus Pond in June?"

By the way, what did you mean by "today's on up?"

----------


## angliholic

Although it's early June
the burning sun outside
is sparing no effort
to warm 
this indifferent heart 
inside of me
which is getting poorer 
and poorer
every second
The moment when you said
You had no words
after reading some dull poems
of mine
for they read like 
a beautiful prayer from nature
to you
you made my day
and now 
I feel inspired a bit
Perhaps
I should keep on scribbling
and wish
what seems to be 
useless weeds
in my humble eyes
might turn into green oases
for some travelers
on hot and dry deserts

----------


## angliholic

It was just yesterday
when I was almost fretting 
myself to death
about the sizzling hot weather
in June
and then this morning 
I woke up to find
it was partly cloudy and pleasant
Better yet
it will be raining 
any second now
according to weather forecast
Likewise
whenever I feel so hungry 
that I could eat a horse
I'd choose to go to
an all-you-can-eat restaurant
and eat to my heart's content
Nevertheless
whenever I miss you
as the dry land is thirsty
for summer rain
where and how can I see you
to get rid of this sorrow
which is no different 
from cancer
growing bigger and bigger

----------


## angliholic

Should I gaze long
at graceful you
or simply pick a pink rose
for you
It's really hard 
to make a choice
The thorns may prick me
and hurt me
but your elegant face
will definitely
rob me of my poor soul
And I can assure you
there is absolutely no way 
for me to redeem it
Therefore
I can't help but
let out a sigh
and stare up 
at the blue sky
which brings out joy 
but also the blues in me

----------


## angliholic

Late spring 
is still beautiful
And it's more enthralling
especially 
when it's raining
Take my advice
and take a walk
in the rain
with or  
without an umbrella
leaving your lively
and exquisite silhouettes 
here and there
on the flowery path
in the leafy woods
or in the green countryside
Never put it off
until the golden season
of shedding leaves
and sad tears
Maybe 
we'll be endowed 
with a most dazzling picture
during the time 
of harvesting apples
But 
in the meanwhile
we may also hear
just around the corner
the howling elegy 
of a most barren winter

----------


## NikolaiI

Yes, I enjoyed that one most.

I meant, I read from the most recent on upward (on the page)

----------


## angliholic

> Yes, I enjoyed that one most.
> 
> I meant, I read from the most recent on upward (on the page)


Thanks, Nikolai, for your kind reply.
Got it now and best regards

----------


## angliholic

If you're grieving 
for the spring
that has sneaked away 
without warning
with the one 
you adore most
why not take in 
the heavenly blues
when the day is still young
young as the one 
you pine for most
you're sure 
to ignore the blues
for many a century
when you're wrapped up 
in their beauty

----------


## angliholic

It's Chinese cuisine 
that feeds my hungry belly
every day
It's the beauty of nature
that fills my starving soul
every second
Somehow
there are just my lame excuses
to keep on living
on this boring 
and mundane earth
Without your presence
nothing would enchant me
and no one would inspire me 
to pick up a pen
and transform
my whimsical thoughts
into most atmospheric poetry

----------


## angliholic

It's not due to the approaching 
of summer
but your leaving
at the wrong time
(in early June)
The heat wave
is becoming so spiteful
that my head's feeling dizzy 
that I'm going crazy
not much different
from a drooping seedling
under the merciless sun
in the hot desert
longing for you
to shower me with summer rain
in the afternoon
to inspire me 
to write a poem
wonderful as a delightful rainbow
which is sure to come
in the wake of your footsteps

----------


## YesNo

Nice poem about the muse with both the rain and the rainbow.

----------


## angliholic

> Nice poem about the muse with both the rain and the rainbow.


Thanks, YesNo, for your kind feedback.

----------


## angliholic

If you insist to know
how much I love you
I'll be surely speechless 
as the sky blue 
above us
Supposing 
you were a morning glory
in full bloom
I'd definitely be the green tree 
you nestle up to
Just to catch a glimpse 
of your violet blue 
in the morning
I'm willing 
to be entwined 
a thousand times and more
by your tender arms

----------


## angliholic

Lucky you
for being able to expect
once in a while
a table
full of various delicacies
and in the meantime
relish the sunset glow
in the western sky
though it's been a long time
since you lost the rosy glow
Growing and frolicking
in the meadow
are the lovely daisies 
waiting eagerly for you 
to nourish
and to push them up
In spite of the fact that
you were once 
no less pretty
than those young damsels

----------


## angliholic

My friend
I should've taken it 
to the mountain 
to visit with you
last year
before the season 
of harvest
but 
the long and winding path
discouraged me 
from taking the trip
Now
it's getting more 
and more scorching hot
in the city
and I'm missing 
day and night
the pleasant shade
of the fresh green trees
near your place
Nonetheless
I still can't muster up
enough courage 
to step outside
my comfortable zone 
Hence
would you be kind 
enough to tell me
whether 
the small stream
over there
is still cool 
with numerous little fish
swimming lively
here and there

----------


## angliholic

It's another day
another summer evening
People are coming 
and going everywhere 
in this bustling city
Walking alone 
on the sidewalk 
beside a library
I don't feel lonely 
at all 
because
at least 
I have my most loyal dog
my shadow 
heeling me
and accompanying me 
all the way home 
in the sunset glow

----------


## angliholic

While the heat wave
in mid June
is broiling good people
as if they were turkeys
on a barbecue grill
I'm taking a rest
in a pavilion 
on a hilltop 
feeling heavy-eyed
and lamenting
the drooping of pretty petals
in the city
They must be all fading
like beautiful creatures
with silky tresses
losing their rosy colors
on a steamy hot afternoon
However
in the distance
all sitting still 
are the blue mountains
and saying nothing

----------


## angliholic

I had a sweet dream 
last night
In the dream
you dropped me a hint
that you're going to grace 
my homely garden
on this hot and lazy day
in mid June
Therefore
I got up early
in the morning
couldn't wait to see you
for I haven't heard from you
for ages
In the afternoon
I saw a sky full of dark clouds
being blown around
in the high wind
calling up memories of 
your soft and silky long hair
And now 
I can hear the moaning 
of thunders
in the distance
though it's pitch black 
outside
If it's you that are groaning 
don't be afraid 
and cry out loud
let your teardrops rolling down 
all over this dryland 
Otherwise
how could we expect 
a fresh new world
come tomorrow morning
when the sun rises
in the east

----------


## angliholic

Since you went away 
with April rain
my garden has virtually 
turned into a wasteland
Empty bottles of brandy
are piling up
like a mountain
yet this sorrow of mine 
is still lying 
on the safety land
Excuse me
but could you lend me a smile
so that I could bury it
in a little while
in my barren land 
And wish
it might grow into an oasis 
of sunflowers
an ocean of tranquility
in the memory


~~Revised

----------


## angliholic

As I lay my head 
upon your lap
I'm able 
to see the carefree clouds 
drifting high above 
in the light blue sky
while the swans are swimming 
in the lake nearby
Summer breeze is wafting 
gently
your faint fragrance 
onto my body
and blowing 
your soft long hair 
all over my face
I feel like I'm dreaming
and I'm willing 
to dream my life away 
this way 
to lie here 
for a thousand years 
and more,
to let your tender green hands
touch me,
and cover me 
with layers and layers 
of your loving leaves,
till one day, 
of you I'm a part. 
Till death, do we never part!

----------


## angliholic

If graceful you
you're leaving tomorrow
I will definitely 
feel great sorrow
and weep endlessly
but I won't do anything 
to beg you to stay
but quietly 
see you off 
and wish you all the best
for I know 
it's time for you 
to move on
in your journey
with the sweet
and intoxicating hyacinth
after bringing scent 
as well as color
to the spring garden

----------


## angliholic

It's another day
another summer evening
People are coming 
and going everywhere 
in this bustling city
Walking alone 
on the sidewalk 
beside a library
I don't feel lonely 
at all 
because
at least 
I have my most loyal dog
my shadow 
heeling me
and accompanying me 
all the way home 
in the sunset glow
~~revised

----------


## angliholic

A crane 
thin as a pole
stands alone 
motionless
one foot
in a small brook
like a hunchbacked angler
and the rain 
showing no sympathy 
for her plight
simply 
keeps drizzling 
on her stained feathers
She must've been 
fishing there 
for the whole morning
but I can see 
no fish in her beak 
Her babies 
at home
must've eaten nothing 
but air 
for several days
My feathered friend
don't you see 
there is no fish 
in this polluted stream
Why don't you fly 
to a greener mountain
When I'm thinking out loud
it comes to mind
that I've also been
a bird without wings 
for too long
that I forget 
how to take off
and fly to my shangrila

----------


## hadoanngoc

If water were kisses, I'd send you a sea
If leaves were hugs, I'd send you a tree
If night was love, I'd send you a star
But i can't send you my heart cause that where you are

----------


## angliholic

> If water were kisses, I'd send you a sea
> If leaves were hugs, I'd send you a tree
> If night was love, I'd send you a star
> But i can't send you my heart cause that where you are


Thanks, hadoanngoc, for that atmospheric poem. The following is my version for you:


If water were kisses
I'd bring you an ocean
If leaves were romances 
I'd send you a forest
If stars were wishes
I'd wish you a milky way
Nevertheless
I can't send you my heart
because 
it's already gone away

----------


## angliholic

Could you tell me why
Why must a caterpillar
ruin a rosebud 
so pleasant to the eye
Is it greed 
or simply the green eye 
that can't bear a beauty
more alluring 
than a butterfly

----------


## angliholic

You often stand alone 
in the wind
like a quiet dandelion
swaying gracefully 
at a small lane
forgotten by the world
And I
I'm constantly tumbling 
on many a strange road
like a tumbleweed 
moving on and on
and I've forgotten the world
In the season of Zephyr
we're ready 
to hit the road again
but where's our future shelter
Maybe we'll settle down 
in the same pasture
Maybe not
So let us pray
fate will bring us together
in the long run

----------


## angliholic

While you're smiling
in the morning sunshine
and hanging 
over a tall green tree
beside a mountain trail
I try to figure out 
why your light blue bell
reminds me of the enigmatic smile 
of Mona Lisa
All my life
I've never been aware of 
the force of gravity
yet I do sense 
the force of your attraction
right now
To measure how beautiful you are 
will be like 
finding out how mysterious 
cicada singing is 
I suppose
I've to hurry up 
and sketch your beauty
on a white cloud
before a woodpecker nearby 
strikes twelve
before you turn yourself into 
Cinderella again

----------


## angliholic

And you're leaving today
in such a hurry
it seems only yesterday 
you came to visit me
Rosebuds are still pretty
For one more day
will you be able to stay
to appreciate their beauty
together in May

----------


## angliholic

I may appear droopy 
and fading
in the sizzling hot sun
in midsummer
as the heat wave 
is in full play 
As long as I hold on 
a little longer
I'm sure
I'll be able to savor 
the mesmerizing evening glow
in a few hours or so
The beads of sweat 
on my little face
are going 
to convert into simmering 
dewdrops
in the next morning
If I hang on till next season
I'll have a good reason 
to harvest 
the rainbow leaves
falling from the heaven

----------


## angliholic

INVITINGLY BEAUTIFUL


A friend wrote the above
after reading a poem of mine
but I suppose 
you're more worthy of the praise
especially when wearing blue
in the blooming season
in early summer
when it's getting boring hotter
and days are lazier 
Though rising from the muck
you remain clean and pure
all your life
which only adds more sublime
to your grace
If my poetry would give off half
as much fragrance 
as you do to this mundane world
and bring some joy to people
I don't mind
staying in a humble hut
rather than a mansion
as you always do in the mud

----------


## angliholic

If life is nothing 
but a dream
let's draw it 
on a winding stream
If love is a fleeting ecstasy
let's recite it 
over an immense sea
If beauty is a joy 
we treasure forever 
we'll bury it 
in our heart
like a flower in amber

----------


## angliholic

If you insist to know
how old I am
Well
to tell you the truth
my soul will be forever young
as a stream 
in the early spring
though my looks could be old 
as the old oak tree
in the song
_Tie a Yellow Ribbon ..._

----------


## angliholic

Yesterday 
it was still a bud
and today 
a full-blown blossom
What will become 
of this delight 
of yellow
come tomorrow
Let's drink a toast 
to life 
and get tipsy
for a blossom 
will be 
forever a beauty
when our minds 
remain dizzy


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Sitting 
under a shady Bodhi tree
I'm thinking
when June is still here
yet the zealous singing
of cicadas is getting 
as annoying
as the blazing hot summer
why I've spent
the most precious moment
in life
lingering in the meadow
breathtakingly beautiful
with abundant wildflowers
dancing 
in the spring breeze
and why I never realized 
in the past
that one day
I would feel too giddy 
from the summer heat
to be in the mood
for even a fantastic beauty

----------


## angliholic

I'm dying like the crops
in a dry and cracked field
during the drought
I've been waiting for you
for a long while
to show up
like waiting for my first love
as you've promised me 
several times
but stand me up time
and again
When
in the long run
you quietly appear
I almost lose hope
Leaning listlessly
against a window
of the library
I watch you 
sprinkling the water of life
on those lifeless trees
in the park nearby
and refreshing them 
in no time
However
my mind is messy 
as those people
frantically opening 
their umbrellas and 
hurrying across the streets
For the moment
I'm not sure
whether I should laugh
or shed tears
for I'm lost in thought

----------


## angliholic

Living like a green sapling
hidden deep in a valley
grappling daily
with the meaning of existing
I'm afraid 
the world is forgetting
about me
or on the contrary
Who knows
Maybe
only a carefree cloud knows
yet I still have a pen 
to write down my dream
every now and then
on a winding stream


Revised~~

----------


## angliholic

When young 
as a curious puppy 
I couldn't help but wonder 
why you always 
carried a shell 
like a tower
on your shoulder
wherever you went
One day
when I grew up
all of a sudden
I became well aware
that I was also carrying 
a makeshift shelter
on my back 
in the immense universe
wherever I traveled 
Let's get ready
The moment 
when migrating birds
start 
to take a seasonal journey 
we'll fly north with them
Revised~~

----------


## angliholic

If you feel like calling 
on me
you need not run 
all the way
to my shabby shanty
You can save
your troubles 
for another day
for 
like a whimsical zephyr
I'm everywhere 
except 
at my own humble place
In case
I'm at home
my soul might be 
still lingering
in a green mountain
where 
a clear stream is flowing 
serenely by
day and night


Revised

----------


## angliholic

You'll never know
whenever I miss you
I simply turn to gaze 
admiringly
at the marigold
in my garden
shiny green
fragrant and pretty
young as you are
enjoying the sunshine
in late June
What if the sun 
forgets to shine
this coming summer
I'm afraid
she 
as well as your smile 
won't flower
If you forget
to send me blessings
from the other side
of the world
once in a while
via the breeze
I'm afraid
my poetry won't fly
in the coming years

----------


## angliholic

The distance between us 
seems as though
you're a pretty romantic cloud 
born to wander
in the sky blue
forever and ever
and I'm a small rippling river
lying by a meadow 
with bright splashes of yellow
willing to sing a song for you
today 
as well as tomorrow
Maybe you're too far away
to hear my lovely melody 
and I don't mind 
you're living the life of a drifter
as long as you deeply
impressed your charming figure
once on my clear water
Revised

----------


## Buh4Bee

I still am enjoying your atmospheric poetry. It is uplifting to read daily.

----------


## angliholic

> I still am enjoying your atmospheric poetry. It is uplifting to read daily.


Thanks, Buh, for your atmospheric feedback which made my day

----------


## angliholic

Why must spring 
turn easily
into summer
when a pansy 
young and pretty
longs to stay a bit longer
Why does my mind 
tend to go blank
Why must spring 
turn easily
into summer
when a pansy 
young and pretty
longs to last a bit longer
Why does my mind 
tend to go blank
when Muse 
suddenly
weeps
on a beautiful 
Sunday morning
If you're able to find me 
a decent reason
I'll write a poem 
dedicated to you
in the season
of tiger lily 
blooming like crazy

----------


## angliholic

Can it be possible
that you're a rainbow
If not
why couldn't I come across you
when I miss you most
I'm a dry meadow 
on a hot steamy afternoon
longing for cool showers
of blessings
falling from the heavens
If you really are
you'll surely refresh me
calm me down
and inspire me
with summer rain
before I have a chance
to witness 
the most captivating overpass
in the sky

----------


## angliholic

Having lost the azure sky
to fighter planes
fewer and fewer 
migratory birds
are able to find their way home
Having lost 
the good lands and forests
to high rise buildings
our dear siblings
can't help but live in the zoo
Having lost clean water
to pollution
fewer and fewer rivers of life
are able to survive
Yes
Human beings
you can win them all
for all others are lousy losers

----------


## angliholic

The moment I lost you
hyacinths finished flowering
too
I had no words 
but sigh
to say nothing
of bidding goodbye
What else is there
in life 
for me
to wish for
Maybe
hydrangeas are lovely
but they belong 
to the ardent sunlight 
And 
a Gerbera daisy
may be charming 
as well as pretty
but
she's not the one for me

----------


## angliholic

Sigh ...
Why is the sun still rising 
this morning
Wasn't it the end of the world
yesterday
when my heart broke 
and hurt
as if 
there were numerous
broken pieces of glass 
inside this hollow body

----------


## angliholic

In spite of the fact
that I have ninety nine
yet I'm still feeling as lost
as the lost lamb
in the wilderness
I'd rather leave
what I own
and go after the miserable 
than suffer with insomnia 
in my comfort zone
Oh
Please
Heaven and Earth
May I ask
when will be the day
that my worry is relieved
when will be the moment
that I call together
my relatives and friends
and ask them 
to rejoice with me
for I've found my lost one

----------


## angliholic

Remember
once upon a summer
you walked across my quiet path
like a gentle breeze
wafting across a wintry land
A happy encounter 
left behind 
those unforgettable memories 
like beautiful flower petals 
scattering 
in the spring field
You said then
they were your sorrowful tears 
when parting
Now I'm regretting to say
they're more like my wistful sighs 
when grieving



~~Revised

----------


## angliholic

You said
you were busy packing
to catch the train
after dropping me a note
saying
"Admiringly beautiful!"
about the poem
I penned for you
And then
you left
in a hurry
like June leaving
with the spring
in a hurry
leaving endless days 
of sweltering summer
for me to suffer
in July
Perhaps
it'll have been a thousand years
later
when one day 
you decide to come back
and read this write
in another life

----------


## angliholic

All gone 
are the good old days
with the wild geese
flying north
And however sullen 
the weather might seem
today
it's all but done
Whether it'll be smiley 
or stormy
the day after tomorrow
I'd rather not think about it
for I'm ready 
to bury my head 
in the pillow
come tomorrow

----------


## angliholic

Without a doubt
I'd love to see you
soaring high
and hovering freely
like a skylark
in the immense sky
But it gets beyond tolerance
only to imagine
you might lose control
and fall from the heavens
onto the ground
So should I tie a string 
to your body
or simply keep you
from flying
in the beginning

----------


## angliholic

Our heavenly Father
I thank thee
for waking me up
early in the morning
to breathe the fresh air
and to see the sunshine 
though the sorrow of yesterday
is still deeply rooted
in this poor heart of mine
Give me this day 
my daily courage
so that 
I could weather through 
this horrible Monday blue

----------


## angliholic

You 
by chance
tossed a forget-me-not
upon the mirror pond
of this heart
in late June
And afterwards
you simply breezed away
I guess
to a far off northern land
with the spring
And now
this poor broken piece 
of mine
once peaceful and serene
is still rippling 
and feeling fidgety 
in the wake of 
your unintentional error

----------


## angliholic

Sitting in the shade
of an eucalyptus 
in the park
I rejoice 
over cool summer breezes 
for they simply keep blowing
The vibe is relaxing 
this morning
except 
for the numerous falling leaves 
Like annoying flies 
they simply keep coming close
Since it's impossible 
to banish them all
The second
I make up my mind
to ignore them all
they start flying up and up
against the clear sky
like colorful butterflies

----------


## angliholic

When I step close 
to the window
I'm pleasantly surprised
to find 
it's been raining outside
for a while
I regret not having noticed it
a bit earlier
for it's a rare summer rain
mesmerizing and romantic
And there's no promise
how long it's gonna last
So let's hurry
and get ready
Angela
to walk in the summer rain
Never mind the umbrella
for 
in the rain
you're forever pretty
with or without it

----------


## angliholic

The floating clouds
are my blurry memories
of years ago
when you were lovely
as the bud of a poppy
on the campus
I was amazed then
at your capacity
of analyzing my poetry
which was pretty naive
and lousy
for I was only an apprentice
struggling hard
to capture beauty
in a universe of fantasy
In the blink of an eye
you've transformed yourself
into a graceful fairy
Perhaps
it's purely a windfall
that I ran across you again
in this virtual world
for there's a typhoon
approaching 
this charming Island 
Hence
I enjoy 
an unexpected holiday
to harvest this serendipity
brought by you
and to turn it into words 
of tapestry

----------


## Mickey6172004

hELLO I KNOW THIS IS ABOUT POEM BUT DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO COMPARE PATRICK GILMORE AND STEPHEN FOSTER?

----------


## angliholic

> hELLO I KNOW THIS IS ABOUT POEM BUT DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO COMPARE PATRICK GILMORE AND STEPHEN FOSTER?


But who are they?

----------


## angliholic

You were about to bloom
before you slipped and fell
during a storm
leaving a haunted garden
for me
to reminisce 
about the unforgettable days
when I watered you
pampered you
and protected you
Now all the sweet fruits
I'd expected you to bear
in the past
have turned to ethereal smoke
I dare not blame 
the high wind
or the heavy rain
that took your precious life
for your siblings 
in the same family
are still alive 
and kicking
After tears run dry
today
I have no choice but 
to muster up enough courage
to struggle with sorrow
tomorrow

----------


## angliholic

Yesterday
I rejoiced
when I noticed
that you were in bud
so pure and sublime 
that I never thought 
you belonged 
to this mundane earth
When I learned
today
you're sometimes troubled 
by the weather 
my heart hurt
like being pierced 
by a stabber
I dare not 
keep on thinking
what will become of you
when the day 
after tomorrow
is eventually here
But 
after seeing
an optimistic smile
shimmering on your face
I let out 
a sigh of relief

----------


## angliholic

When were proliferating
in the veggie garden
farmers view us as uninvited
unwanted guests
and try every way possible 
to banish us
from the eden
While in the desert
people're doing their utmost 
to protect
and pamper us
simply because
we turn the fruitless 
into an oasis
Whether people treasure us 
or not
wherever we are
were the same green grass
as always

----------


## angliholic

East is not west
West is west
When you wake up
you may find a yellow rose
unfurling
in the refreshing morning
but you won't find
any traces of me
for I've gone
chasing the wild geese
in the evening glow
over the Pacific Ocean
Wish me luck
to catch one
and fly it all the way
across the Atlantic Ocean
to meet you there
in England

----------


## angliholic

I meant to send you
earlier today
a bunch of yellow roses
by air mail
but 
on second thoughts
they might have spent
their vibrancy and fragrance
I worried 
before even reaching
the English Channel
so I'm drawing a bouquet 
instead
on this page of poetry
which will be delivered to you
in a minute
by way of email
Hopefully
it'll light up your face
and bring out a smile 
more charming
than all the blossoms
in England

----------


## angliholic

As the heat wave 
is in full play 
I may 
appear droopy and fade
in the sizzling hot sun
As long as I hold on 
a little longer
I'm sure
I'll be able to savor 
the most mesmerizing 
evening glow
in a few hours or so
The beads of sweat 
on my little face
are going to 
convert into simmering 
dewdrops
come tomorrow morning
Hanging on 
till next season
I'll have a good reason 
to harvest 
the rainbow-like
falling leaves 
from the heavens


Revised

----------


## angliholic

The cicadas won't stop bawling 
it's not 
due to the heat waves 
in July
but you that vanished 
without a goodbye
Summer breezes 
is still breezing
yet this lonely empty chamber
of mine
is sobbing
like a heart shaped leaf
fading and falling 
from the green vine
simply 
because you're missing

----------


## tonywalt

Good Stuff! Enjoyed!

----------


## angliholic

> Good Stuff! Enjoyed!



Thanks, Tony,
But which poem did you refer to?

----------


## angliholic

Walking in the rain 
alone
on this July afternoon
I hold a blue balloon
instead of an umbrella
Don't think of me 
as a great fan 
of becoming dripping wet
on this lonely lane
It's simply because 
I wish
the singing
and dancing rain
would wash away
my grief
together with the dust 
and dirt
from those
darling green leaves

----------


## angliholic

Without your blessing
I'm nothing 
more than a walking dead
I walk
but don't know 
where I'm walking 
I eat 
but don't know
the flavors of food
I sleep
but don't know 
what sweet dreams are
I write
but don't know
the meaning of my words

----------


## angliholic

If you 
pick a pure white lily
for me
and place it 
on the tomb
of my innocent youth
I'll write you
the last poem of romance
and bury it 
in the tomb
along with 
the bewitching mirage 
of your mesmerism

----------


## angliholic

I wrote a poem for you
but I haven't sent it to you
still kept in a jar
beside a bunch of purple lavender
Although 
we're half a world apart
you should've read the words
by now
for they're from the depths 
of my heart

Revised

----------


## angliholic

Tired of living a life
of sparrows
gleaning grains
left in the field
here and there
by some reapers
chitchatting 
about trivial matters
all day long
and killing life
without mercy
this way
I wish to fly away
some day
and high up
in the vast 
and mysterious heavens
like carefree cranes
if not like
those magnificent eagles
Nevertheless
on second thought
I'm afraid
it might be too cold 
up there
let alone lonesome

----------


## angliholic

All my life
I've enjoyed flying
like a migratory bird
I never thought 
I'd get tired 
both of and from flying
one day
for it was my joy
my freedom and my life
In the next life
if there is one
I wish 
to be a piece of cloud
roaming in the sky
and seeing this fantastic world
in a carefree way 
eternally 
never getting old
not to mention 
getting sick and lonesome
On the other hand
I'll be more than willing
and happy 
to turn myself 
into timely rains
the moment
when people need me

----------


## angliholic

It must've been windy
and rained heavily 
last night
in late July
for I find
a rainbow of fallen leaves
in the morning
lying serenely
on the tree shaded street
I long to linger
a bit longer
like a butterfly
to admire the beauty
but alas 
people around me
are in such a hurry
that I can't help flowing
with the wind
and let the beauty
of nature go unseen

----------


## angliholic

You're a pretty poem
and I'd like 
to read you fondly
in the serene morning
when you're most 
enthralling
In the meanwhile 
I won't feel at a loss
when you're constantly 
and forever changing 
like a kaleidoscope
for I know
the only thing 
that won't change
is the true colors of 
your beauty


REvised

----------


## angliholic

What's lying ahead of me
How should I know
I'm anything but a prophet 
Since life is foxy
I have no choice
but to be prepared 
to be tough
as the wild grass
struggling 
to grow in a barren field
instead of 
a tender fragile strawberry
pampered
in the greenhouse

----------


## angliholic

Hiking up a hill
on a shaded lane
through the woods
on a late summer afternoon
I was feeling 
the comfortable cool season
of falling leaves
was right around corner
though it was still smoking hot
in the city nearby
The higher I went
the more refreshing 
the breeze was
and I was under the illusion
that I was returning
to the garden of Eden
It was so intoxicating
that I fell asleep
in the leafy shade 
of some Banyan trees
Had it not been for the call
of some wild squirrels 
I'd have missed 
the evening glow
when I was walking
down the hill

----------


## angliholic

A beauty is a beauty
You're always pretty
no matter what petal
you put on your fantastic body
I have no word
whenever I feel your allure
In this mundane world
there's no flower
bringing me more joy 
than you're acting coy

----------


## angliholic

When the sun is blazing
and the air is hot
you transform yourself 
into a cool green parasol 
for those homeless lady bugs
to seek shelter in
And when it's pouring 
cats and dogs
you act as a natural umbrella
to those helpless frogs
You endow those
who feed on 
and take advantage of you 
with nutrition 
as well as yummy flavors
rather than poison them
Every day
you struggle hard by yourself
simply to survive
in either the flooded 
or the dry land
There's a stupid question
which I dare not ask
but it has been lingering
on my mind for too long

What's the purpose 
of your struggle
and the meaning of your life

----------


## angliholic

In the blink of an eye
the midsummer night's dream
has disappeared
without trace
I wake up 
and notice
the month of late summer
is quietly lying 
in the waning sunshine
and I have a feeling
the pleasant season
when maple trees 
are turning most colorful
and beautiful
is just around the corner
yet 
when I look into the mirror
I find a total stranger 
with a head of gray hair
sighing 
feeling nostalgic
for a lost childhood

----------


## angliholic

If you're still feeling lazy 
from the fading 
summer heat
I'll ride 
on a falling leaf
to knock 
at your window
and to whisper 
in your ear
the most gorgeous 
season is here 
to stay 
so that you may 
open your window
as well as your heart
to feel 
the golden hues 
gradually 
taking over 
the green rice field
along with the forest
on the hill

----------


## angliholic

What a stormy day
It happens to be Saturday
Typhoon Soudelor
is roaring and howling outside
like a raging monster
Feeling extremely bored inside
Rainbow sister
I think of you
Whenever I feel blue
no one can make my day
but you
As a heavenly rainbow
you never grow old
However
I'm afraid 
my life has been wasting away
during one day of foul weather
after another

----------


## angliholic

Sigh
How refreshing 
this late summer morning 
While I'm intoxicated 
by the fragrance
of a water lily
a butterfly
coming out of nowhere
graceful 
as a young girl
starts hovering 
over a pink petal 
She's so soaking 
in the beauty
that she doesn't even notice
I'm sitting by her side
in silence
let alone knowing
that I assume
she's more charming
than the blossom

----------


## angliholic

I woke up 
to a cool morning today,
hearing little birds 
chirping a farewell tune.
So I guess 
they're leaving 
for the warmer south. 
If only
I could travel with them,
I'd float like a fallen leaf 
on a clear stream
to a far-off tropical island.
and gaze up at nothing 
but those fluffy polar bears 
sauntering high 
above the blue sky.
When I'm tired and lazy
I'd gently close my eyes, 
and quietly 
daydream my life away.


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Innocent youth
is a misty sweet dream
in spring
It's as good as a disaster
to wake up
and find
tender green leaves
and the beautiful beloved
have both gone
while the maples
are still busy 
painting the woods
yellow and distraught

----------


## angliholic

I thought 
you had gone
a couple of weeks ago
when it was getting cooler
and kept raining 
without end
My sky was so gray
wherever I went
that it seemed impossible
to predict where
the limit of sorrow was
But why 
all of a sudden
you showed up this afternoon
without notice
while I was getting 
used to the bleak streets
all by myself
and a world 
without sunshine

----------


## angliholic

September again
and again
I think
I'm getting more faded than 
those yellow trembling leaves
in the saddening autumn
I think 
I'm not afraid 
to float away any second 
from this Alice wonderland
but I'm still getting
more and more distraught
for I've been worrying
I've left nothing
to honor my beloved ones

----------


## angliholic

If you're still feeling lazy 
from the fading 
summer heat
I'll ride 
on a falling leaf
to knock 
at your window
and to whisper 
in your ear
the most gorgeous 
season is here 
to stay 
so that you may 
open your window
as well as your heart
to feel 
the golden hues 
gradually 
taking over 
the green rice field
along with the forest
on the hill


~~Revised

----------


## angliholic

After I
by chance
raise the window shade
I'm overjoyed 
to see
numerous light
as well as dark green leaves
are enjoying themselves
on some evergreen tree tops
and swaying 
in early autumn breezes
In the far distance
some soft white clouds
like amiable old fellows
are sitting still 
against the good old blue sky
and quietly
as I do
Maybe
in a thousand years
this peaceful scene 
will remain the same
but it will be another guy
sitting where I am
and meditating 
on the meaning 
of life and this world

----------


## angliholic

Thanks to
the sentimental season
my heart was getting stone colder
and colder
Bright sunny days 
were all but gone
How could I 
survive the coming cold weather
without flowers
but only falling leaves
after falling leaves
falling like snowflakes
at the North Pole
The moment
you sent a friend request
to me
saying
you liked my poetry
you turned not only
maple leaves to flame
but also
this poor heart of mine
But please forgive me
for calling a spade a spade
Forget about the silly question
Who cares
how old this good old earth is
as long as we 
still enjoy this lukewarm autumn
to the full
Maybe
soon we'd forget about
the icy old man
will be around the corner
in the long run

----------


## angliholic

When flame trees
only bloom 
in memory
summer wind 
has gone
chasing 
after the shadow of spring
traveling far
and leaving behind
only some 
withered heart shaped leaves
dreaming 
of those flowering trees
once blooming 
in an exotic land

----------


## angliholic

When autumn is also drunk 
with the sweet golden wine 
of the setting sun
and lying down 
under the flame maple trees
a smirking wind nearby
a witness to all this
starts laughing 
swirling 
a wood of falling leaves
into a shower 
of flying colorful confetti



Revised

----------


## YesNo

Nice description of the wind blowing up leaves as confetti falling.

----------


## angliholic

> Nice description of the wind blowing up leaves as confetti falling.


Thanks, YesNo, for your kind comment.

----------


## angliholic

I've begged 
the autumn breeze
time and again
to knock at your door
as well as your window
on my behalf
yet there's no response
as always
The leaves are falling
like crazy
and I'm leaving
for I can't bear 
to imagine one day
all the lush green trees
may turn bare
I'm leaving
for I hate to see
the serene blue sky
is turning grey

----------


## angliholic

When the wind blows
there is no need
imploring me to stay
for I'm floating away
like a puff of cloud
in no time
When the wind blows
I'll leave 
the beautiful sky
and the flowery meadow
for you
for I know
in the long run
I was doomed to live
the life of a lone wolf
from the start

----------


## angliholic

Before you left
I never thought
I'd miss you so much
that I turned myself into a tin man
totally incapable 
of recalling
where I lost my heart 
and my soul
How come
I never kept an eye 
on the most graceful daisy
when it was here
shining like the day's eye
Maybe
it was my fault
to take it for granted
that a carnation should be smiling
even in winter
let alone in summer
Now
it's about time
to utter the word
but I feel far too ashamed
in your presence

----------


## angliholic

I was pleasantly surprised 
to find 
the humble house was lighted again
just a few meters
before I got home
I foolishly presumed 
it was you 
that had come home 
But 
on second thought
at this late hour of night
it seemed next to impossible
When I opened the door
I felt so lost and alone
In fact
it was I that had forgotten
to turn off the light
before going to work
How come 
I never appreciated 
the same heartwarming light
that you had shone
in my gloomy room
until you no more waited there 
for me

----------


## angliholic

If we're destined 
to roam
all our life
like floating duck weeds
easier to separate 
than to cling to each other
then why not
let a small river 
carry us to wherever 
the water flows
The time 
when we're happy together 
may seem short 
as a joke
yet it sure is as long
as eternity
in our sweet memory

----------


## angliholic

If your beauty 
is a rainbow after the rain
let me bear the pain 
in the rain
If you're a butterfly
in graceful flight
let me be the caterpillar
a thorn in the eye
If you're the lovely 
morning sunlight
l'm forever ready to be 
the lonely night

----------


## angliholic

The leaves keep falling
but I'm not going
to blame it on the ruthlessness
of the cold weather
or try to do something
to change 
this seemingly unfair cruel world
On the contrary
I'll be simply sitting here
and watching
Nature take its course
It's not because
I know
there're always evergreens
somewhere somehow
but because
those leafless withered trees
will surely be green again
next spring

----------


## angliholic

I'm feeling blissful 
this morning
It's not because
it's raining and cold outside
but 
because I have you
in the depth of my heart
I can keep smiling
wherever I go
It's not that
the sky is gloomy gray
today
but 
that I'm missing you
no matter where I am
I'm still able to laugh heartily
It's not because 
the season of flowers 
has long gone
but because 
I truly care about you

----------


## angliholic

Why have I been so unenlightened
that I haven't planted
an ocean of sunflowers 
on the inside 
of this melancholic heart
There may be 
once in a while
thunderstorms on earth
but they're gone without fail 
sooner than later
as those floating clouds
vanish in the sky
before you know it
Why am I so dumb
that I keep forgetting 
to close both of my eyes
so as to be able to take a look 
at those cheerful smiles
with the mind's eye
when in deep despair

----------


## angliholic

In spite of the fact 
that late autumn 
has thrown 
the memory of summer
into the shade
yet today
the sun smiles brightly 
all the same
and warmly 
on this evergreen island
with a tropical climate
But
it's strange 
that I'm still lukewarm 
once in a while
and feel like crying
instead of singing
Perhaps 
I haven't learned 
how to get along well
with foul days
Perhaps
it's time
to love them
better than fair days

----------


## angliholic

Whose hand is it
that has sneakingly 
opened the book of life 
to the page 
of gloomy November
After the story of love
has passed its prime
what else is left
to rhyme 
Like a wandering rover 
having gambled away 
all but his precious time
I'm hesitating 
to venture out again 
on the thin ice
at this time of the year
when the merciless winter
on the outside
is ambushing
like a fierce polar bear
far and near

----------


## angliholic

If it's likely
to drown worry
in whisky
I'd have drowned it
a thousand of years ago
If there's a way
to assassinate sorrow
I won't have to
wait until tomorrow
to murder it

----------


## angliholic

Though roses are red 
and pretty
and if you happen
to be a rose too
I'm afraid
I can't love you
any more
I'm sorry
to have to say so
It's not because 
you may be thorny
but because
you're beautiful
only in a greenhouse
whereas I'm only alive
and kicking
in nature
Perhaps
I should set my affections
more on weeds
for it may bring tears
to my eyes
to see a rose
become feeble and wilt
in the wild

----------


## angliholic

Isn't it funny
When you're not here
I yearn greatly
for the sweetness
of apples
Nevertheless
why do I seldom notice
those two red apples
on your rosy cheeks
when you're here
with me
Isn't it more funny

----------


## angliholic

Isn't it funny
When you're not here
I wander lonely
on the street
like a forlorn dog
feeling depressed
as if the heavens
are falling down
and yearning greatly
for the sweetness
of apples
Nevertheless
isn't it more funny
When you're here
with me
why do I seldom notice
those two red apples
on your rosy cheeks
and quarrel easily
with you
over trivial matters

----------


## angliholic

Don't bother
to wipe away the mist
from the window panes
Maybe a neat and tidy house
looks more comfortable to you
but I'd prefer to see
the world outside
through the misty glass
Likewise
you'll remain forever young
and pretty
in my watery eyes

----------


## angliholic

The woman whom 
I quarreled most often with
has fallen sound asleep
beside me
I bet 
she'll never know
she's also the one
that I care about most
in my life
Maybe
it's time to learn
to stop complaining
about the weather
even though it shows 
how much 
I'm really concerned 
Maybe
I should learn
to embrace bad weather 
as well
since I don't have a way
to change it

----------


## angliholic

Unwittingly
it's late November 
yet
those trees
that are lining both sides
of the street
are still green and thriving 
If the northeast seasonal winds
are reluctant to show up
then leaves won't change color
and there won't be an autumn
lyrical as a poem
beautiful as a painting
I can imagine
you too
in a far distant place
can't wait 
to put on your autumn best
bright and colorful 
as those falling leaves
before the blues eventually
dominate this world

----------


## angliholic

I don't mind
who owns the tallest skyscraper
in the world
as long as
I'm still able to see 
through my window
a tiny piece of blue sky
once in a while
Why must I care
who invented the aircraft carrier
as long as
there's still plenty of room
for mermaids
to swim leisurely 
and joyfully
in the ocean

----------


## angliholic

This morning
it was nice and pleasant
I supposed
the day would be
definitely 
as sunny as your smile
yet it began drizzling
near noon
So I had no option 
but to change my mind
and presumed
it'd be sobbing
for the rest 
of the day
Yet 
it starts smiling 
again
towards the evening

----------


## angliholic

After having a stroll
in the morning
on the lush green campus
I take a seat
on a long bench
under a shady banyan tree
by a pond
The sunshine
along with the breeze
in late autumn
is so mindful of others
that I feel extremely calm 
and peaceful
despite the fact
that they're a bit old 
and weary as I am

----------


## angliholic

Please save your flowers
along with the applause
for those 
who long for them most
I need to 
maintain my composure
before I arrive 
at the top of Mount Everest
before I reach
my Shangri-La
I don't want to 
get beside myself with joy
in this fool's paradise

----------


## angliholic

Seeing that May Lily 
has disappeared
with our lady's tears
I suppose
I'm no more able 
to recollect
any more beautiful story
to share
in the depth of autumn
with this world
except for those golden reeds
waving and rustling
in the wind
all over the hills
while the sun is setting
in the west

----------


## angliholic

Where have they all gone
those wild flowers
in the field
once smiling 
innocently at the sun
once dancing 
cheerfully
in the summer breeze
and once bringing 
to me
the best gift 
this paradise has
Now 
wherever I go
the sight 
that meet my eyes
is yellow dry reeds
Even the corn plants 
in the distance
look like withered grass
to my eye

----------


## angliholic

I should've stepped outside 
a while ago
to take a stroll
in the park
and to relish
at the same time
the charms of the evening glow
Now it's getting darker 
and darker
It seems 
only a few seconds ago
that I got up 
with the rising sun

Why should I have let today
pass me by so leisurely
before I strike gold
before I come up
with a stroke of genius
and turn it into a masterpiece

Perhaps
there's always tomorrow
but I dare not promise
I won't walk with sorrow
when today becomes history

----------


## angliholic

It's foggy 
and gloomy today
Needless to say
it's giving me
a feeling
of profound melancholy
Where it not for 
the cheerful smiles
of little daisies 
that I run across
in the park
nothing else 
I suppose
would save me 
from all the blues
What's more beautiful
I'm able 
to go near them
smell them
and linger among them
without feeling shy
or speechless

----------


## angliholic

It's Saturday again
and another week's gone by
I've been dreaming
dreaming one day
of hitting the jackpot
but my dream's always flying 
flying in the air
and turning itself
into a wisp of smoke

Perhaps
I should learn 
to be more practical
stop writing
and start buying 
lottery tickets

On the other hand
if wordsmiths are destined 
to lead a humble life
like a forest
offering abundant fresh air
and infinite beauty
to this mundane world
without asking 
for anything 
in return
then I'm willing 
to be one of the trees

----------


## YesNo

For what it's worth, I've never won a lottery ticket. Of course I don't buy them. Being one of the trees seems like a valuable consolation prize.

----------


## angliholic

> For what it's worth, I've never won a lottery ticket. Of course I don't buy them. Being one of the trees seems like a valuable consolation prize.


Thanks YesNo for dropping by. We've been lucky and safe for not having hit a jackpot. We still retain our sanity and that's why we're lucky.

----------


## angliholic

When the golden rice paddies
in my small town
have been changing 
one by one
into high rising buildings
I can't help but wonder 
wonder why I haven't left
left for a place
where there're fewer cars
but more stars
in the night sky 
When the little trees
along the winding stream
in my small town
have been vanishing
I can't help thinking 
thinking out loud
It's time for me to move
move to a village 
where there're fewer chimneys 
yet more green
in the remote valleys

----------


## angliholic

It's been a while
since the last time 
it drizzled 
Walking 
on the misty campus path
on the way home
suddenly
I feel extremely 
blissful
on this peaceful morning
because 
I think to myself
I'm not running a race 
against the clock
or the whole world
Maybe 
There're still 
numerous diligent people
somewhere
making every effort
simply to keep up 
with the Joneses
while I'm strolling
at my own pace
ignoring
the hustle and bustle 
of this planet
and taking my time

----------


## angliholic

The grey sky is heeling me
like my shadow
wherever I go
and I find no word
in my dictionary
to clearly express
this bad mood
Perhaps
there shouldn't be
gloomy weather
on earth
in the first place
Perhaps
it's time
to go into deep hibernation
in my hidey-hole 
and forget about
the annoying rustle
of the cold winds
I hope
in the season 
of melting snow
I'll wake up 
in time
to watch again
the pretty flower seeds
germinate


Revised

----------


## angliholic

In the late autumn
all I want 
is merely a golden afternoon
so that 
I could wander
like a small river
through a beautiful stretch
of countryside
Therefore
I beg you
to do me a small favor
Never mess up
the clear stream
that's winding along my dream
that's lively with minnows
and little shrimps
What else on earth
should I set my fancy on
without them

----------


## angliholic

My beloved
Come and
let me hold your hand
that little cold hand of yours
when the late autumn sunshine
is still warm
for I'm going to take you
to the countryside 
to the field 
that's lively 
with dancing Persian daisies
I don't mind at all
whether you're still charming 
as those dazzling lasses
as long as you're still all smiles
my love for you
will be everlasting
as those shining day's eyes

----------


## angliholic

Another December solstice
has passed 
with the last sunshine
of late autumn
disappearing 
from the golden landscape
Another new year 
is coming
with the wintry storm 
looming around the corner
The letters you wrote
to me
in the past
have all but turned
into pleasant memories today
I wish too
this note
I'm now writing to you
would become 
a reminiscent poem 
as fabulous 
as a winter wonderland
in the far future

----------


## angliholic

When I woke up from a nap
to find 
the sun was hiding behind a gray cloud
in the gloomy sky
I couldn't believe 
my gleeful day was just gone
without a trace
Soon 
it began sprinkling 
and getting cold and wet
I had planned 
to take a carefree walk
in the park
to sit for a while 
on a bench
and to meditate
on the beauty 
of the lingering late autumn
Now 
where should I 
search for the cheerful sunshine
that had been here 
all the golden morning

----------


## angliholic

Last Christmas 
I should've known better
than to wish you
forever young and pretty
as a fresh red rose
In reality
inside
I was then in great despair
as the bleak weather
outside
for I was clearly aware
a spent rose
can't be unspent
Therefore
I wish you
on this Christmas day
forever young at heart
which shall never grow old
which shall bring
endless joy to this world

----------


## angliholic

I was fully aware
thousands of years ago
I'm not cut out for a pillar
or to be a hero
At best
being an evergreen vine
and that's my greatest yearning
Be it freezing cold
or blazing hot outside
I'm always on duty
and quietly green the world
around me

----------


## angliholic

For the filthy rich
in the crowded bustling city
I'm simply useless 
and dispensable
as a ladybug
I might just as well
make up my mind
and fly to a humble village
where poor
yet optimistic people
have been used to viewing me 
as a street lamp
that lights up their lanes
at darkest nights

----------


## angliholic

Having spent light years 
in meditating
on the meaning of life
I'm now able 
eventually
to be free 
from pain and worry
However
at the thought 
of your sweet smile
and the bittersweet memory
you left 
along the road
of my journey 
I can't help 
but fall
all on a sudden
back to the delusive world

----------


## angliholic

_
No more sentimental 
and melancholic
though swans are singing
their beautiful yet mournful song
though the golden autumn
is finally bidding adieu 
to the warm days as well as me
Ever since it dawned on me
that bare trees on a bleak day
in the depth of winter
could be something enthralling
and agreeable
I've been no longer
the guy 
that used to be crying
while all the good times in life
were passing me by_

----------


## angliholic

_Happy New Year

Happy new year to all
though most of you aren't around
this pretty island
where I dwell 
Wish you
be enlightened sooner than later
so as to enjoy your days
whether the weather 
is good or bad
Wish you
enjoy your life
whether you 
have a well-paid job or not_

----------


## angliholic

Once upon a time
when trees were budding
and birds singing
like a ball free falling 
from the top of Mount Everest
I kept sinking
sinking into the abyss of despair 
Until it hit the ground
there seemed no way
to bounce up
however hard I tried
and whatever I did
After getting my head above water
in the long run
I see no flowers swinging
in a bleak landscape
or birds flying
in a gloomy sky 
Looking back on the mishap
I've got nothing
to complain of
I would've been drowned
hadn't I been lucky enough

----------


## angliholic

_

How silly I was
to have supposed
not long ago
that I'd be eternally immune 
to emotional pain
as a spiritually awakened being 
Now that the woman
I care about most
is constantly turning her cold shoulder
to my sincere smiles 
it springs to mind
I saw a field of Persian daisies
by chance
in the countryside
this afternoon
and was wondering why
they were still amazingly
delightful and lovely
in the coldest season
without a bee or butterfly
flying nearby 
Now I see
they might've been waiting for me 
for a long while
since they could predict
I guess
sooner or later
I'd find comfort there
for they're as good 
as those innocent country lasses
I may well bury my sadness 
in their soothing beauty
until spring finally graces 

_

----------


## angliholic

Though it's still sprinkling
out of a murky and cold sky
I'm deeply grateful
to be capable of bringing
in the long run
a smile on your face
which is my everlasting bliss
my precious sunshine
in foul weather
I'm willing 
to forsake the title 
of poet laureate 
simply to live at peace with you
Just as a ship is at the mercy
of a storm
so my three meals
and my destiny are entirely 
at your mercy

----------


## angliholic

_Why must I hit the road
whenever it's raining
I'll never understand
just as you'll never understand
why we're experiencing
this bleak weather 
on this pretty island

Why do I feel most reluctant
to part with you
whenever I must walk out your door
you'll never understand
just as I'll never understand
why all good shows 
must come to an end_

----------


## angliholic

_During the wee hours
of the morning 
I was awakened by the rumbling noise
of cars in the street
Unable to fall asleep once more
I found myself sinking 
deep into thought
Before I knew it
it was dawn 
It came to mind
abruptly 
why there was no more birds 
that used to be singing in the trees
After a few minutes
the chilly air
the pattering drizzle 
and the sternness of the surroundings 
all pointed out to me 
that it was still in the depth
of the harsh barren season
I felt extremely uncomfortable
but I thought to myself~~

If I'm unwilling to wait patiently
to survive this hopeless eternity 
how should I regain the spring paradise 
in the fullness of time_

----------


## angliholic

_
I'm laying down
a bouquet of yellow roses
by your door
simply because
I've run out of the red ones
and the apologies 

Now that 
I've learned my lesson well~~
It's no use crying
over spilt milk
as well as an affection
that's faded
I have no option but 
to leave you 
and wander alone
like a homeless rover
to wherever 
a ruthless wind may blow me

My humble wish
if there were still one left for me
is to be lucky enough
to end up in a field of poppies
so that I could 
take a long rest in peace_

----------


## angliholic

_Like an absent minded cat 
missing the lovely mermaid
that's swimming under a frozen river
in fruitless winter 
I'm missing you
in a snow capped mountain
thinking of you
as a cheerful sunflower
in the passionate season_

----------


## angliholic

The first time 
a friend on facebook
after reading some scribbles 
of mine
dubbed me a genius of poetry
I did feel the rapture of joy
like a school boy 
about to set off on a far journey
Yet now
once in a while
there are still a gentle soul
or two
who graciously endow me 
with the title
Perhaps
I've been so used to it
that I forget 
it's no different 
from a rare glimpse of sunlight 
during the dormant season
Perhaps
I'm just another rain man
who can never learn
how to read the foul weather
on others' face
feeling lonely and out of place 
everywhere I am

----------


## angliholic

Last night
a heavy rain fell pattering
upon the leaves and my window
I blissfully thought
it was you
that were knocking
at my door
I was flabbergasted
that you were coming back 
so soon
even sooner than the spring
I frantically opened the door
yet found nothing outside
but a lonely lamp post
blown awry by a bleakest wind 
on a darkest night

----------


## angliholic

It's a long road
that eventually has no turning
The instant it stops raining
I'm sure
you'll be laughing
It's an eternal winter
when there's no hope for spring
in the end
Once the sun starts shining
I bet
you'll be flying

----------


## angliholic

Under the rhythm of the rain
last night
I fell in a daze
into the dreamland again
as I did repeatedly 
on many a rainy night
in the past
In spite of the fact 
that I woke up
early in the morning
I wasn't yet awakened
as usual 

Not catching sight 
of an enlightened master
in front of me
I felt much more befuddled

----------


## angliholic

You're sadly sobbing
all of a sudden
without rhyme or reason
like raining cats and dogs
this morning
Wasn't it reported yesterday
that you're going to shine 
for many a day
to come
After many an autumn 
have slipped away
you're still lucky 
to remain everlasting
yet fickle 
as a young love at play

----------


## angliholic

When idling around 
in the picturesque countryside
at the age of a puppy
I never thought 
I'd grow old and lethargic
for I was deeply convinced
I'd fly gracefully like a swan 
sooner or later 
A myth can seem both appealing
and satisfying
until the minute it's exploded
Now ages have passed
suddenly
I become conscious 
I'm more like an ugly duckling
I never learn how to fly
but do grow gray hair
along with innumerable troubles

----------


## angliholic

Supposing a good poem
can be compared to a pretty girl
then without doubt
you're the prettiest poem
I've ever read
I fell head over heels
in love with you
at first sight
Now the more I read you
the more I'm attached to you
and your profound fragrance
I have no opportunity
but to commit you
to my memory 
in case
you might leave me one day 
without bidding me adieu

----------


## angliholic

In case that
you'd like to be a pink daisy
bashful in a vase
the focus of all eyes
even prettier than Rosemary
I'm much satisfied 
with being a green leaf 
beside you
to serve as a foil
to your sublime grace
seeing that
it's next to impossible
to steal the spotlight from you

----------


## angliholic

When waking up 
to a serene morning
I almost forgot
those chilly winds
along with the heavy winter rain
last night
while I was snuggling cozily 
under the quilt 
and thinking 
the dead of winter
was eventually here to stay

----------


## angliholic

_
In view of being
just a humble weed
I know 
how to count my blessing
I regard myself as lucky
for I don't need to be
constantly
under the burden
of transforming myself
into the tallest tree 
in the field 
where I live 
a simple and peaceful life


_

----------


## angliholic

_
Let it be
and let me close the door
of this ancient poetry store
After the evening glow has gone 
I wonder
whether songbirds still remember 
how to sing their song
in tune
in a sky grey and dull
Let it go
and let the snow fall
I don't have anything beautiful
to show the world
_

Revised

----------


## angliholic

You're not so gorgeous
as a rose
but I love you 
none the less
While the whole world 
is rushing for Mary or gold
I still prefer to stay with you
not because 
you're never envious
but because
you're pristine
in essence
giving off a faint fragrance
on your own
in an obscure garden
having long been forgotten 
by the world

----------


## angliholic

On the journey
to the paradise on earth
I enjoy making a detour 
and therefore
I've stepped onto many a secluded lane
One day when I woke up to see
most of my peers 
had reached their comfort zone
and enjoyed an easy life
at home
whereas I was still stuck 
in the middle of nowhere
I felt much puzzled
as to whether to blame 
the annoying city hustle and bustle
or the flowers and the trees 
in the wilderness 
that had cast a spell on me

----------


## angliholic

It's been freezing cold
for a couple of days
in the meantime 
I kept praying for warmer days
until a moment ago
when I was having my breakfast
Immediately 
it came to mind
since I could enjoy all types of food 
be it sour or spicy
Why should I be so picky 
about weather
From that second on
I wasn't waiting for sweet days
any longer
but appreciating bitter weather 
at the moment

----------


## angliholic

When the cold spell 
is in full swing
I'm hiding in my shabby den
but this time
I'm neither yearning 
for the summer time
nor missing the smiling flowers 
in a sunny meadow 
as I used to do
Instead
I'm quite enjoying 
a long and satisfying hibernation 
just as chipmunks do 
in their burrow 
and listening
to the intoxicating rhythm 
of the winter rain
jingling on the glass canopy

----------


## angliholic

Once you were young and fair
as the clear water
flowing in a valley stream
and I was strong and handsome
as a green mountain
I was deeply convinced 
I was invincible as the rising sun
and the rosy glow
on your cheeks would never disappear
Now that
the water's getting cold
and the mountain white and old
Without a doubt
we've been playing a losing game
all our life
or fighting a losing battle
whatever you may call it
Little wonder
we were both crying at birth
I guess
we must have been reluctant
to come into existence in this world
Such being the case
we might just as well
start smiling
from now on
because we'll make our adieus 
as soon as the unfair game's over

----------


## angliholic

Although it's been raining
for almost a week
this worst ever cold spell
shows no sign of retreating
putting us to great inconvenience 
yet I still remain radiant
believing
the coldness is reducing
the number of pests 
and the rain's waking up Nature
from its deep slumber

----------


## angliholic

_
It's been snowing 
for a few days
in the mountain areas 
in your place
I know
and thanks 
for the inviting photo
you sent to me
in which 
gentle snowflakes floating
gracefully 
in the woods
look sublimely romantic 
and poetic
as you are always
but I'd rather stay 
in the city
for the tree lane can be 
equally treacherous 
and risky
when covered in snow
_

----------


## angliholic

Given that
there're tons of delicacies
in the night market 
near my place
it's a terrible ordeal
to skip dinner
especially
when I feel hungry 
enough to eat a horse
when I'm not short for money
However
after I ponder
how an overloaded airplane 
could take off smoothly
and land elegantly 
I think twice before I dig in

----------


## angliholic

Flowers are most enthralling
when they're blooming
yet they're spent
before you know it
To the best of my knowledge
we're no more perfect 
than this world
The errors we made 
on impulse
when young
have turned out to be 
eternal tears of sorrow
Nonetheless
as long as we're still breathing
we have to let go 
of our past frivolousness
and foolishness 
We have to forgive ourselves 
if you and I are longing to 
turn over a new leaf

----------


## angliholic

Once upon a time
I was a small mediocre shrub
never appreciative 
of being insignificant
until one day
I saw a tall tree
colossal and magnificent
being pulled up by the roots
by a storm

----------


## angliholic

Before a fierce cold front 
is going to hit the land
the weather station 
always warns in advance
so that
people have enough time
to take cover
in a warmer place 
In contrast
it's so unfair of you
to storm me 
every time 
out of blind impulse
that I fall an easy victim
to your sentimentalism

----------


## angliholic

I wrote a poem for you
haven't sent it though
still kept in a jar
beside a bunch of purple lavender
Though you're half a world away
yet are words the only way
to convey deep affection
if you're a soul mate of mine


Revised

----------


## angliholic

Once upon a spring
you were a young poppy
enigmatic and outstanding 
in a green field 
and I an unsophisticated bee
dreamily 
beguiled by your beauty
so naive 
as to believe
there would be no winter
on earth
as long as we fell in love
with each other
and stuck together
Now where should I retrieve
my poppy love
in a snow covered field

----------


## angliholic

There was once a nightingale
who often flew to my backyard 
where there were lush green trees 
and refreshing air
I liked her
but never disturbed her 
when she was singing joyfully
and melodiously
One night
when I was alone
feeling lonely
she happened to be creating
exquisite sounds there
I couldn't help myself
and burst out 
"I adore your enchanting voice
and your beauty
Please don't ever leave me"
The next morning
she was nowhere to be found

----------


## angliholic

_
Where have you gone
Come back tonight, will you
Do you still remember
those most famous lines 
you once wrote 
"All great minds have been lonely
since ancient times
Only those who drink
will leave their good fame behind"
So stupid was I
that I couldn't grasp the true meaning
until now
until my hair all but turn grey 
I'm not an expert at alcohol or wine
but on this lonely winter night
I'd like to invite you 
enthusiastically and sincerely
to get head over heels drunk
fall asleep eternally
and wake up no longer
so that we might forget this sorrow 
of the universe forever
_

----------


## angliholic

Alcohol tastes bitter
but life seems even more bitter
That's why people are ready
to get intoxicated
when there're brandy or whisky
Roses are thorny
but why do I need you
like crazy 
From time to time
as for me
being pricked is much better
than being lonely

----------


## angliholic

I never knew
you could be the string
and I was the kite
that you securely tied to
Without you
I keep falling
falling from the sky
I'm not a prophet
how should I know
you could be the wing
Without you
I simply keep falling 
like a bird with only one wing
falling from the sky 
I never dreamed
that you were the sunshine
Now you're gone
raindrops simply keep falling 
falling from the sky
like my teardrops
falling in the cold season

----------


## angliholic

You've built a palace
to be more precise
a cobweb
in a field of poppies
You're more bewitching
to be honest
than all the young lasses
in red
Now that 
I've responded to your 
unmistakable invitation
and come 
all the way
before your castle
only to meet 
with a closed door
If you don't intend 
to let me in
why bother growing
those inviting flowers

----------


## angliholic

Not having seen you 
for a long time
I'm missing you 
and more the grassy creek
in front of your home
where we used to frolic 
sing and swim
I wonder 
whether it has been clogged 
with fallen leaves
It's been ages
since the last time
I cleaned it up with a hoe

----------


## angliholic

After many a day
of cold and wet weather
the sun's finally willing to appear
just one day
before Chinese Near Year
all the kids are more than happy 
to come out to play
in the school yard 
If you're a pretty bud
ready to be in full bloom
and in full swing
then you don't have to worry
it'll be a spring
without a butterfly or bee

----------


## angliholic

Once upon a time
due to living in a dream
I often visioned
I could soar high
like an magnificent eagle 
hovering in the sky
I could swim gracefully
like a white swan
floating in a pretty lake
Though it's not easy
to face the music
yet the fact is 
that I'm ordinary
as a mediocre sparrow
Such being the case
let me be myself
and enjoy a simple life
by chitchatting 
here today
and there tomorrow

----------


## angliholic

After having waited 
for ages and ages
for the dull gloomy days
of cold wind and wet weather
to pass away
I'm clearly aware 
the spring is finally here to stay
Like running across the one
in the middle of nowhere
whom I've longed most to see
night and day
on the spur of the moment
I become speechless

----------


## angliholic

Spring comes again today
as well as yesterday
Without exception
it'll be here tomorrow
with the warm sunshine
and the day
after tomorrow 
It's a pity, though 
our spring has long gone
along with the spent flower 
of last year
Conceivably
unless in the next life 
it'll no longer
have a chance to return

----------


## angliholic

Since it's no use 
reminiscing the past glory 
of yesterday 
at the end of the lane
we may as well take a rest 
for a while 
appreciating the serenity 
of a forest
or praising the grandeur 
of a mountain

----------


## angliholic

In case 
you'd like to know
the reason why
I've never walked up to you
and said I love you
It's not because 
you're ordinary
but because 
you're a most gorgeous rose
I have no choice 
but to admire you 
and keep you forever
at a long distance
for I'm afraid
I may fall heart and soul
in love with you
After all
I'm just a humble man
fond of a small cozy home
better than 
a golden mansion

----------


## angliholic

On the outside
it's been raining
off and on
for nearly a month
On the inside
I'm able to lie in the bed
hide in the quilt
and fantasize 
about the coming 
of warm sunny days
when we
friends from senior high and I
can go on a trip
back to our campus
When thirsty
we'll drink plain water
when hungry
we'll find
a homey noodle shop 
order our noodles
along with 
some side dishes
and let loose a big slurp
when time to dig in
Happiness is so easy

----------


## angliholic

If you were caught
in an April shower
at the other side 
of the mountain
while hurrying back home
on this spring afternoon
as I was
don't feel dismal 
for before long
your life will be enriched 
with many May flowers

----------


## angliholic

You sent me a message
the other day
wondering why
I hadn't posted any poem
for a long time
Maybe
you're now experiencing
the joy of spring
while irises are blooming
like a rainbow carpet
in your valley 
yet
on the street
outside my misty window
I only see
branches and leaves 
shaking and shivering
in the rainy season

----------


## angliholic

Unknowingly
the grass is greening the field
along the carefree river
but why haven't I 
found any of your shadow
Mayflower 
you know
I need to get away from it all
for a long while
from the life of a trifle
that I'm stuck in
to reminisce alone
about the good old days
that might've gone 
far far away with your petals

----------


## angliholic

How could I 
convince myself
that spring is in the air
since the falling leaves
last autumn
seem to be lingering 
by my window
hand in hand 
with the cold rain 
and the chilly wind
Perhaps
a lonely cloud
was born not to dance
but to be sentimental 
and doomed
to spend life alone
while others
are intoxicated
by the delicate fragrance
of May flowers

----------


## angliholic

All day 
I've been racking my brain
trying to remember
what I was doing this time
last year
but in vain 
On second thought
Why bother
The trees are still green
the birds still chirping
and the breeze still young
as last year
The only difference
is the gray hair~~
it's simply growing
relentlessly and eternally
on me
so what's the use 
of reminiscence 
If it adds up to more agony 
I'd rather choose 
to be oblivious 
of this dreamy journey

----------


## angliholic

_
I never thought
you'd have a gloomy morning
in late spring 
or in early summer
if the latter 
sounds more melodious
to your ears
and in no time 
you're wailing
like a crying baby
However
the moment 
your tears run dry
you'll surely be endowed 
with numerous May flowers
in the meadow
under a blue sky 
with clouds drifting by
while I'll be still cowering
in a dark corner
like a ragged scarecrow
forsaken by its maker

_

----------


## Danik 2016

I emphatize with this poem because here it is a gloomy rainy day in late Autumn.
However I don´t recomend "wailing like a crying baby". It makes everything much worse.
Cheers!

----------


## tonywalt

> All day 
> I've been racking my brain
> trying to remember
> what I was doing this time
> last year
> but in vain 
> On second thought
> Why bother
> The trees are still green
> ...


Love your writing. Talent!

----------


## angliholic

> I emphatize with this poem because here it is a gloomy rainy day in late Autumn.
> However I don´t recomend "wailing like a crying baby". It makes everything much worse.
> Cheers!


Thanks for stopping by and giving me this good advice. I'll think about it and revise it later.

----------


## Danik 2016

Hi,
Please, don´t mind the comment, I was rather sad when I wrote it. And I thought I was talking to someone very young because of the avatar.

----------


## angliholic

> Hi,
> Please, don´t mind the comment, I was rather sad when I wrote it. And I thought I was talking to someone very young because of the avatar.


Thanks for the response again, Danik. 
I appreciate people who give me feedback and I always take it seriously because it's as good as mirrors. From the mirrors, I have a chance to see clearly the flaws in my poems. As for my avatar, it was a picture of myself playing badminton a couple of years ago.

----------


## angliholic

> Love your writing. Talent!


Thanks, tonywalt, for dropping by and this most uplifting gift which made my day.
Btw, your avatar looks so deju vue. Do I know you from somewhere?

----------


## angliholic

During the day 
I love to meditate 
on the holy verse
feeling immensely complacent
because 
nothing in this universe
seems able to get me drunk
I'm as good as a monk
Come the evening
without thinking
I start dancing
around a street light
until deep into the night

----------


## angliholic

Just as 
I've never thought 
I'd be lucky enough
to be greeted with a smile
by the goddess of fortune
so you've never thought
I'd be gifted enough
to pen some awe-inspiring poems
for this mundane world
Indeed
after May has eloped
with the enchanting spring bride
what else 
is left to be relished 
in the sweltering June

----------


## angliholic

_
Taking a stroll 
in the morning
beside a lotus pond,
I wouldn't have noticed,
"It's already early June."
had it not been 
for the refreshing herbal aroma
and the mesmerizing charms 
of those lovely pink ladies
who're now silently announcing,
"Here we are
and will winsomely sway here 
throughout
the whole fervent summer."
Therefore I think:
How can I prove
to my descendants
that I've ever existed 
if I don't jot down 
at once
these beauties of nature?
_

----------


## YesNo

I recommended your poem for a potential collection of poems from LitNet that some members would like to assemble: http://www.online-literature.com/for...48#post1319448

----------


## angliholic

> I recommended your poem for a potential collection of poems from LitNet that some members would like to assemble: http://www.online-literature.com/for...48#post1319448


Thanks, YesNo, for your kind recommendation, but I'm afraid my poetry is too sloppy to be included in that classic collection.

----------


## YesNo

Your poetry is fine. None of us do any better than you do by the way. However, I don't know if the book will happen, but I kind of hope it does.

----------


## angliholic

> Your poetry is fine. None of us do any better than you do by the way. However, I don't know if the book will happen, but I kind of hope it does.


Thanks, again, for your kind words and recommendations. Go ahead and include my poem. Hope it doesn't ruin that sublime collection.

----------


## angliholic

The rain
after having ruthlessly
poured down
for an entire day
is eventually letting up
almost 
turning a summer day
into a winter dismay
Though 
it's already twilight 
yet there's still hope 
we can catch a glimpse 
of some stars
twinkling in the night sky
On the brightest one
I'll wish
it'll be bright and sunny
tomorrow

雨

已經下了
一整天
幾乎
將爽朗的夏日
下成憂鬱的冬日

終於歇息了
雖然
亦是黃昏了
但
今晚仍有望
看見
些許星星
在夜空中閃爍
對著最明亮的
那一顆
我將許願
明天是個
陽光燦爛的
曰子

----------


## angliholic

Even in the company 
of dainty blue forget-me-nots
which are blooming
here, there, and everywhere
as sweet as young brides
in mid June,
I still feel like an outsider.
Therefore, 
I have no choice
but to leave behind 
those romantic darlings
sit alone 
under a shady banyan tree 
and listen to cicadas 
singing forever and ever 
a song for the lonely.

----------


## angliholic

Like a straw man 
hanging his head 
at twilight,
I'm feeling exhausted 
and sleepy 
but I'm unwilling 
to hit the bed.
Perhaps,
I'm still waiting
on this early summer night
though I've forgotten
the reason.
Perhaps,
when it's time
for orange trees
to be heavily weighed down 
by golden fruits, 
I'll remember
what I've been waiting for
before I fall sleep.

----------


## angliholic

It's not due to the approaching 
of summer
but your leaving
at the wrong time
in early June
The heat wave
is becoming so spiteful
that my head's feeling dizzy 
I'm going crazy
not much different
from a drooping seedling
under the merciless sun
in the hot desert
longing for you
to shower me with summer rain
in the afternoon
and inspire me 
to write a poem
wonderful as a delightful rainbow
which is sure to come
in the wake of your footsteps

----------


## angliholic

My friend,
Happy birthday to you.
Yesterday 
like flying willow catkins
in early summer
has drifted far far away
Tomorrow
is the faintest star
in the night sky,
changeable and fickle.
Therefore, today
if there's wine,
drink it.
If there's fun,
enjoy it.
Li Bai once wrote,
Since time immemorial,
all saints have felt lonely~
Only those 
who got drunk
leave their fame behind.

----------


## angliholic

While
you're hanging 
over a green tree
smiling
in the morning sunshine
beside a mountain trail
I try to figure out 
why your light blue bell
reminds me
of the enigmatic smile 
of Mona Lisa
All my life
I've never been aware
of the force of gravity
yet I do sense 
the force of your attraction
right now
To measure 
how beautiful you are 
will be like 
finding out how mysterious 
cicadas' singing is 
I suppose
I've to sketch your beauty
in a hurry
on a white cloud
before 
a woodpecker nearby 
strikes twelve
before 
you turn yourself
into Cinderella again

----------


## angliholic

Last night,
by virtue of the noise 
made by a pond
of garrulous frogs,
I could hardly 
fall asleep all night,
guessing
another war was raging on 
outside,
and thinking
it was next to impossible
to see the sunlight 
tomorrow
Much to my delight,
I woke up 
to a pleasant morning;
The sun is still rising.
How lovely!
In the serene pond,
water lilies are still pretty
and pure as angels.


睡蓮


昨夜
在滿池的
聒噪蛙鳴聲中
失眠了
以為
外面的世界
又戰爭了
以為
再也見不著
明日的光明
沒想到
今朝起床
可愛的太陽
依舊
升起
在寧靜的池水中
清晨的睡蓮
依舊
如天使般的
純潔美麗

----------


## Danik 2016

Delicate and beautiful, angliholic!

----------


## angliholic

> Delicate and beautiful, angliholic!


Thanks, Danik.

----------


## angliholic

Palm Tree


Never,
Never have I so closely
looked at you before.
It was the afternoon rainshower
in early summer
that trapped me
alone in a steakhouse
in this city.
Feeling bored,
I looked out the window
and caught a glimpse of you.
Like a forlorn girl
without a home,
you stood on the street
all by yourself,
devastated by the ruthless wind
and rain.
And I
I was staying indoors,
enjoying the air-conditioning
as well as the delicacies.
All at once,
I started to wonder 
for how many times
I could still revisit this paradise.
In the blink of an eye,
a carefree teatime had been traded
for a grey evening.
Time to say goodbye
and hit the road.
Thank you, palm tree girl.
It was you that reminded me
I was still living 
on a beautiful tropical island
though my appearance 
might seem an ice mountain
in North Pole.


棕櫚樹 

從來 我從來 
就不曾 那麼仔細地 
端詳你 
昨日 
是初夏的午後陣雨 
陷我一個人 孤零零地 
在市區的一家牛排館內 
只好無聊地 望出窗外 
只見你 像失去 
親人的女孩 
獨自站在街頭 
任風雨無情地 摧殘 
而我 我在 
有冷氣的房內 
享受著美食 之餘 
卻驚覺 
如此這般的美好天堂 
還能維持多久 
轉瞬間 一個下午的悠閒 
換來了 
一個灰色的黃昏 
該回家了 
謝謝你 棕櫚姑娘 
是你 提醒我 
正處在一座 
美麗的熱帶島嶼 
儘管 我的外表 
是那麼 北極的冰山

----------


## angliholic

I'm dying like the crops 
in a dry and cracked field 
during the drought;
I've been waiting for you 
for a long while 
to show up 
like waiting for my first love 
as you've promised me 
several times 
but stand me up time 
and again. 
When,
after the sea has run dry,
you quietly appear,
I almost lose hope. 
Leaning listlessly 
against a window 
of the library, 
I watch you 
sprinkling the water of life 
on those lifeless trees 
in the park nearby 
and refreshing them 
in no time. 
However, 
my mind is messy 
as those people frantically 
opening their umbrellas 
and hurrying across the streets. 
For the moment, 
I'm not sure 
whether I should laugh 
or shed tears, 
for I'm lost in though.

夏季的雨

如乾旱時
在龜裂的大地上的
農作物一般
我的生命在 褪色
就像
等待著 初戀情人
我等你 出現
已等 好久了
一如 你已承諾了
多少次
但 卻一再地 爽約
海枯石爛之後
我幾 已無氣息
終於 你悄悄地 現踪
倦怠地 我斜倚著
圖書館的窗臺
看著你
將生命之水 
灑在 鄰近公園
失去活力的樹上
瞬間
片片綠葉 清醒起來
然而
我心亂如麻
如路上行人 狂亂地
撐開雨傘
並匆匆走過街道
此刻
不知 該狂歡大笑
亦或 落淚
只因 已陷入思緒中

----------


## angliholic

If you're grieving 
for the spring
that has sneaked away 
without warning
with the one 
you adore most,
why not take in 
the heavenly blues
when the day is still young
young as the one 
you pine for most?
You're sure 
to ignore the blues
for many a century
when you're wrapped up 
in their beauty.

清晨的榮耀
(牽牛花)

如果
你也正在哀傷
因
春已悄悄溜逝
毫無預兆地
就帶走
你最愛慕的人
當白晝依然年輕
年輕得
如你 最思念的
那位佳人
為何不
停下腳步
觀賞一下
如天堂幽監的
清晨的榮耀
要是 
傾心沈浸於
天然唯美之中
一定會 
持續好幾個世紀
忘了
藍色是憂鬱

----------


## angliholic

_When trees begin to put on 
purple and red 
I'll write down my longing 
for you 
on a maple leaf 
drop it in the air 
and wish a gentle breeze 
might send it into your dream 

對你的思念 

當林子換上 
紫色紅色衣裳時 
在一片楓葉上 
我將寫滿
對你的思念 
然後
放開手
任其墜落於空中 
並許願
隨一陣微風 
輕輕
飄入你的夢中

_

----------


## angliholic

Repeat

----------


## angliholic

With unintelligible jubilation, 
one pleasant summer morning
has quietly slipped away
even before I start 
to write a poem or something.
In the blink of an eye,
it's afternoon,
sweltering hot,
and all the flowers are losing 
charming colors.
In a state of near coma, 
I guess
I have no inspiration,
so marvelous
that it's worth penning down.
Such being the case,
I might just as well take a trip
to the dreamland.
Maybe,
in that fantastical place,
in the company of evening breeze
along with resplendent sunset glow,
I'll be capable of composing
the last 
but most beautiful melody 
on a summer day.



夏季的一天

在無明的喜悅中
都還來不及
寫成詩
清爽的夏日早晨
就這樣
靜悄悄地走了
眨眼間
已是 酷熱難熬
花容失色的 下午
昏迷中
還有什麼
美好的靈感
值得記載呢
不如神遊一回
周公的故鄉
或許
在那夢幻的地方
有燦爛的晚霞
及涼涼的微風
伴我 譜完一日中
最後
最惟美的樂章

----------


## angliholic

_The wind chime 
hanging at the front door 
is tingling
and my heart is echoing 
with the soothing ringing

Yet I know 
it's not so much the gentle wind 
as your soft whisper of blessing 
from afar 
that swings the chime 
and sends it jingling_



風鈴叮噹

懸掛在前門的
風鈴
正叮叮噹噹地
響個不停 
而 我的心
亦隨著 
叮叮噹噹
迴蕩個不停 
然而 
我很清楚地
知道
吹動風鈴
使其發出
清脆悅耳
美妙的音樂聲
不是微風
而是
來自 遠方的
你的祝福聲

----------


## angliholic

Frog frog frog ...
Croak croak croak ...

Do you keep quarreling so noisily
the whole night through 
simply over some trivial mosquitoes
as those nasty politicians do?

Frog frog frog ...
Croak croak croak ...

Or 
do you feel forever lonely 
as I do
though surrounded by millions 
of folks?

Frog frog frog ...
Croak croak croak ...

If so,
then I'm willing to compromise 
my serenity.

Frog frog frog ...
Croak croak croak ...



夏夜無眠


蛙蛙蛙 ，，，
呱呱呱 ，，，

你們徹夜地
爭吵個不停
如令人討厭的政客
僅僅
就為了 幾隻
微不足道的蚊子

蛙蛙蛙 ，，，
呱呱呱 ，，，

亦或
你們也和我沒兩樣
時時
感到永恆的 寂寞
縱使 週圍有
數不清的同伴

蛙蛙蛙 ，，，
呱呱呱 ，，，

如果是如此
那 我很樂意
妥協犧牲
我應享的安詳寧靜

蛙蛙蛙 ，，，
呱呱呱 ，，，

----------


## angliholic

Maybe, 
I'll never have a chance
to see you again,
yet I'm still missing your smile 
like a drooping leaf of grass
waiting for the summer rain.
Maybe, 
I'm now like a bee, 
getting lost in a concrete jungle,
yet I'm still dreaming, 
one day,
there'll be spring rain, 
showering down 
on this lonesome dry land.


小花

或許
再也沒機會
遇見你
但 
如一片枯萎
低垂的 草葉
正在 等待
夏日的雨
我依然思念 你
清純的微笑
或許
現在的我
如 
一隻 迷失於
水泥叢林的 蜜蜂
然而
我仍然有 夢
春雨
終有一天
會灑落
在這片寂寞
乾涸的土地上

----------


## angliholic

Sugarcane 
I'd love to laud thee 
as best as I can 

It's not because 
thou can do magic like a bee 
producing honey for me 

But because 
the harder people bite thee 
or squeeze thee 
the more sweet juice 
thou reward them 
as always 

甘蔗 


甘蔗 
我要好好地 
讚揚您 
不是因為 
您 
如蜜蜂一般 
神奇地 
為我製作 蜂蜜 
而是因為 
人們越 用力 
咬您 
或壓榨您 
您 
總是以 更多 
甜美的甘露 
回饋 他們

----------


## angliholic

There's a voice in my heart,
telling me, 
"No more poetry."
A little while later,
there's another voice in my mind,
asking me,
"What if
song birds are fed up with singing
in the fresh morning?
What if
butterflies no longer
take delight in flying
freely and gracefully?
What if
flowers are tired of blooming
forever and ever in spring?
And what if 
the sky refuse to be azure blue
over and over
in summer?"


心裡


心裡有個聲音
告訴我
別再寫詩了
一會之後
腦海裏
又有另一個聲音
問我

要是
鳴禽 受够了
在每日清晨時
歌唱 會如何
要是
花蝴蝶
不再喜歡
自由自在地
翩翩飛舞
會如何
要是
春天的花朵
已厭倦 
永無休止地開放 
會如何
要是
夏日的天空
拒絕 
一而再地蔚藍
那又會如何

----------


## angliholic

_
During the day,
I love to meditate 
on the holy verse, 
feeling immensely complacent 
because 
nothing in this universe 
seems able to get me drunk;
I'm as good as a monk. 
Come the evening, 
without thinking, 
I start dancing round
and round 
a street light 
until deep into the night.

蛾

白天時
喜歡沉思
聖潔的經文
因
心不染紅塵
而沾沾自喜
宇宙間
似乎
沒有任何事物
能令我醉
感覺
就像個和尚
然而
當夜暮底垂時
卻不自覺地
圍繞著
一只街燈
飛舞,,,,,,
飛舞直到天明

_

----------


## angliholic

repeat

----------


## angliholic

_

We never feel jealous 
of the sublime lilies
or fascinated 
by the gorgeous roses,
let alone to admire
the faint fragrance of jasmines.
Simply because
our parents are ordinary,
we're also small green clover,
like common people.
In reality,
glamour and nobility
aren't the most important values
in our life.
In spite of the fact
that we're so petty
like our ancestors,
who've gone 
through thick and thin
to pass life on
we still stand firm and persevere 
in greening our fatherland.

綠苜蓿

不忌妒百合花
的高貴
也不迷戀玫瑰花 
的艷麗
更不欽羨茉莉花
的清香
只因
我們的父母都是
那麼平常的綠苜蓿
我們也是那麼
凡夫俗子般
的綠色小草 
本來 尊貴華麗
就不是
我們生活中
重最重要的價值
雖然 
我們是 那麼
微不足道
如同 我們的先人
為了延續生命
經歷了千辛萬苦
一般
為了綠化家園
我們依舊不屈不撓




_

----------


## heartwing

Beautiful.

----------


## angliholic

> Beautiful.


Thanks,Heattwing, but what and which is beautiful?

----------


## heartwing

> _
> 
> We never feel jealous 
> of the sublime lilies
> or fascinated 
> by the gorgeous roses,
> let alone to admire
> the faint fragrance of jasmines.
> Simply because
> ...


I like a lot of your work. This would be one example. Are you familiar with A minor press? The editor is in Hong Kong. Anyway, I don't know if you publish and I don't think they take reprints, but it might be worth trying if you have something that has not been seen on the internet or in print. No guarantees of course, but one never knows. A lot of your work is so lush and beautiful in what it says and what it suggests. Anyway, just wanted to comment. I hope you will let us know if you ever decide to collect your work and publish.

----------


## angliholic

> I like a lot of your work. This would be one example. Are you familiar with A minor press? The editor is in Hong Kong. Anyway, I don't know if you publish and I don't think they take reprints, but it might be worth trying if you have something that has not been seen on the internet or in print. No guarantees of course, but one never knows. A lot of your work is so lush and beautiful in what it says and what it suggests. Anyway, just wanted to comment. I hope you will let us know if you ever decide to collect your work and publish.


Thanks, Heartwing, for the most uplifting comment which made my day and brought me hope. With this hope, I think I'm able to hew a stone of hope out of a mountain of despair. 
No, I'm not familiar with A Minor Press and I haven't published my poetry though I believe that one day it'll be done posthumously.
Yes, I've decided to collect my works and publish if only you'd help me.

----------


## heartwing

> Thanks, Heartwing, for the most uplifting comment which made my day and brought me hope. With this hope, I think I'm able to hew a stone of hope out of a mountain of despair. 
> No, I'm not familiar with A Minor Press and I haven't published my poetry though I believe that one day it'll be done posthumously.
> Yes, I've decided to collect my works and publish if only you'd help me.


I am happy you have decided to take first steps. Please keep me in touch, angliholic. I know this is your destiny. It may at first require more hewing. Best wishes.

----------


## angliholic

[QUOTE=heartwing;1323049]I am happy you have decided to take first steps. Please keep me in touch, angliholic. I know this is your destiny. It may at first require more hewing. Best wishes.[/QUOT E]
Thanks, heartwing, for your kindness and help.
Sure, I will keep in touch with you, my benefactor, but no, it's not my destiny to get my poetry published. I'll let nature take its course~~if luck smiles at me before I pass away, then I'll sure smile back. But if I'm doomed to be in bad luck all my life, I won't complain about it at all because it's life~~you win some, and you lose some.
And yes, I know I need to cut out some doggerel because all that glitters is not gold.
Thanks again, Heartwing, for your precious time.

All the best to you and your loved ones,


Lewis Jian

----------


## heartwing

[QUOTE=angliholic;1323076]


> I am happy you have decided to take first steps. Please keep me in touch, angliholic. I know this is your destiny. It may at first require more hewing. Best wishes.[/QUOT E]
> Thanks, heartwing, for your kindness and help.
> Sure, I will keep in touch with you, my benefactor, but no, it's not my destiny to get my poetry published. I'll let nature take its course~~if luck smiles at me before I pass away, then I'll sure smile back. But if I'm doomed to be in bad luck all my life, I won't complain about it at all because it's life~~you win some, and you lose some.
> And yes, I know I need to cut out some doggerel because all that glitters is not gold.
> Thanks again, Heartwing, for your precious time.
> 
> All the best to you and your loved ones,
> 
> 
> Lewis Jian


The doggerel is beautiful. When I was speaking of more hewing, I meant the test that is a part of the submissions process. 

The destiny talk was meant to let you know I love your work and I felt it would find an audience.

But I definitely appreciate your sense of things. As always, despite everything, all efforts aside, there is a sense in which other forces are determinative.

Your sense of peace comes through in your work. I look forward to reading more.

----------


## angliholic

[QUOTE=heartwing;1323124]


> The doggerel is beautiful. When I was speaking of more hewing, I meant the test that is a part of the submissions process. 
> 
> The destiny talk was meant to let you know I love your work and I felt it would find an audience.
> 
> But I definitely appreciate your sense of things. As always, despite everything, all efforts aside, there is a sense in which other forces are determinative.
> 
> Your sense of peace comes through in your work. I look forward to reading more.


Thanks, Heartwing, for this inspiring and soothing reply.
I've known that my poetry will find an audience since I began to post it on several poetry groups on FB. Nevertheless, I feel a bit in despair that it hasn't been published. Maybe, that's the way things go and I never complained.
Thanks, my benefactor, again for your kind words and encouragement.

All the best,

Lewis Jian

----------


## heartwing

[QUOTE=angliholic;1323152]


> Thanks, Heartwing, for this inspiring and soothing reply.
> I've known that my poetry will find an audience since I began to post it on several poetry groups on FB. Nevertheless, I feel a bit in despair that it hasn't been published. Maybe, that's the way things go and I never complained.
> Thanks, my benefactor, again for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Lewis Jian


I will be curious to know if you decide to submit when various publishers open their reading window, such as A minor press. I can appreciate a desire for privacy too, however, so whatever you choose to do, I wish you well.

----------


## angliholic

[QUOTE=heartwing;1323158]


> I will be curious to know if you decide to submit when various publishers open their reading window, such as A minor press. I can appreciate a desire for privacy too, however, so whatever you choose to do, I wish you well.


Thanks, Heartwing, for your concern again.
I'm willing but I'm not a very active go-getter, so I'm still waiting passively for some publishers to contact me. If there're none to contact me before I meet my maker. Then I'll let it be. Thanks again. 

Kind regards, 

Lewis Jian

P.S. I did contact Nicolette Wong, but she didn't reply my request.

----------


## heartwing

[QUOTE=angliholic;1323198]


> P.S. I did contact Nicolette Wong, but she didn't reply my request.


I don't know the reason for sure for this, but likely the best way to approach things is to go through the usual submission process which involves a proposal, etc, and that during the regular submission period.

I understand what you mean about seeing what will happen. 

It is beautiful you share your poetry here. It is just wonderful. Thank you.

----------


## angliholic

[QUOTE=heartwing;1323201]


> I don't know the reason for sure for this, but likely the best way to approach things is to go through the usual submission process which involves a proposal, etc, and that during the regular submission period.
> 
> I understand what you mean about seeing what will happen. 
> 
> It is beautiful you share your poetry here. It is just wonderful. Thank you.


Thanks, Heartwing, for your concern again and again.
It's not so much I share my poetry here as I save it here. Hopefully, it'll be published with ease.

Sincerely yours,

Lewis Jian

----------


## angliholic

Yesterday
when my day
was all but a piece of wreckage,
you sent me a private message
saying, 
my writing's amazing;
you've missed my poetry,
and hoping,
I'm well and life's being good to me.
Thank you for showing 
everlasting fondness for my verse
though it may prove worse
than any doggerel.
As long as your concern
is immortal
and deeper than the ocean,
it's of little significance
whether we should've known
each other earlier 
than in the season~
leaves were changing color.

----------


## angliholic

For the sweet honey
of a fragrant flower,
a butterfly will easily
give up flying elegantly.
For your desirable silhouette, 
I'll never regret
having eagerly sold 
my sublime soul.

----------


## angliholic

Walking in the rain 
alone,
on this July afternoon,
I'm holding a blue balloon
instead of an umbrella.
Don't think of me 
as a great fan 
of becoming dripping wet
on this lonely lane.
It's simply because 
I'm eager to witness
the singing and dancing 
of the summer rain
wash away the dust 
and dirt from those 
endearing green leaves
along with my griefs.

----------


## angliholic

_Thank you, Heartwing,
for the lush and beautiful comment
you left on my writing
though it was at the moment
when spring breezes were blowing
no longer
and lotus flowers were seeding
in the pond yonder.
A while ago,
I clearly remember,
they were still 
like young boys and girls
frolicking in the green plain.
It was you 
that appeared with a summer rain
causing
numerous enthralling ripples
in my heart
when my hope was dying 
and I was about to give up the art
of writing poetry._

----------


## angliholic

I've been making a decent living,
I've been doing 
regular physical activity
to stay in good shape,
and I've been happy
that I'm not in need of anything
until I see the sky up above me
turning grey,
until I see the leaves of my tree 
shedding in fall,
until I see not one butterfly
flitting and playing over the meadow.

----------


## Danik 2016

Welcome back, angliholic. I have been missing your poems.

----------


## angliholic

> Welcome back, angliholic. I have been missing your poems.


Thnks, Danik, for your quick response. It's great that there are people missing your poems.

----------


## angliholic

Now that
jasmines have long 
lost their sweet-smelling buds
to the season of depression,
it makes little sense that
in the peaceful park today
it's unusually sunny 
and delightful.
Though butterflies 
have long flown 
away with all my smiles,
there're still dragonflies 
frolicking and enjoying--
I wish I were simply being 
unhealthily suspicious--
their last meal
over a carpet of green grass
like condemned prisoners
before the execution.

----------


## angliholic

_
Like a falling leaf
fluttering in the wind,
I'm too run down
to care what's lying ahead,
let alone turn to my memory
to reminisce whether 
I've ever been chic or trendy.
Seeing that I'm no longer
the navigator
of my own drifting life,
why not follow nature's course,
take it easy and let it be.
After all, 
I'm tired of having 
my own way all my life.


_

----------


## angliholic

It's not that
the woods are no longer lovely 
and fascinating
on this late autumn evening,
but that
I'm in no mood to crawl outside 
this cocoon of dismay.
Conceivably,
you were once as pretty 
as the slanting ray
at the end of the day,
but I don't think
I'm brave enough 
to face the setting sun alone.

----------


## angliholic

The delightful late autumn sunshine
on the previous day 
proves to be
just a flower in the mirror
if it's improper to be 
compared to the moon in the water.
Darkness is lurking 
from here to Sunday
even before I wake up from building
castles in the air.
Looking up at the night sky,
I see numerous twinkling stars,
but I'm not sure
which one would lead me 
ultimately to the garden of Eden. 
As I'm hesitating,
I become conscious that 
my youthful days,
the playful time,
were missing among the neon lights.

----------


## tailor STATELY

So wonderful to see you posting again.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> So wonderful to see you posting again.
> 
> Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
> tailor STATELY


Thanks, Tailor, for the kind warm words which made my day.

----------


## angliholic

Sunny days come, 
and rainy days go.
Therefore,
don't feel distraught 
simply because 
leaves are turning yellow.
It's the nature's course~
all trees will surely be budding 
next spring.
However, 
I'm doubtful whether
in the next life
we'll be able to retrieve 
the unforgettable memory
we've shared 
after we part this life.

----------


## angliholic

You're the water in a bayou,
and I'm the fish.
Without you,
I'll surely rest in peace.
Without me,
you won't cease to be 
since there're still shrimps
and water plants
to keep you company.

----------


## angliholic

Once young and silly 
enough to presume,
without me,
flowers would forget to bloom,
trees would be 
reluctant to turn green,
and the earth would stop spinning,
now I see~
if the sun isn't rising 
tomorrow,
I'll be undeniably
buried in deep sorrow.

----------


## angliholic

Oh! Woe is me!
Although I did sow the seeds
a long while ago,
I should've known better
than to look forward to a basketful 
of sweet mangoes.
Haven't I told myself 
again and again
there might be storms 
looming on the horizon?
Haven't I warned myself
again and again
that life is fickle,
so prepare for the worst
instead of windfalls
and be joyful
when the storm doesn't call?
How could I be so forgetful?

----------


## angliholic

When the cheerful sunshine
is no longer here to stay,
it doesn't make much sense
to blame
who has turned the sky gray
or who
has squandered my golden day.
I have good reasons to be
in blank dismay
while the leaves are falling like crazy.
But on second thought,
since there's no way
for me 
to stop the world from getting cold,
I might just as well
chill down and 
appreciate in silence the way 
nature covers the land with gold.

----------


## angliholic

I'm not praying 
I'll be crowned one day
with a laurel wreath, 
but that there'll be no more wars
to tear the peace into pieces. 
I'm not looking 
forward to the end
of the annoying shedding leaves
as well as my hair,
but I'll be unconditionally grateful
if only the sky is not falling.

----------


## angliholic

If only 
I could realize my fantasy,
I'd rather be free
as a breeze
than live thousands of years
like an old olive tree.
If only
you could let time freeze,
I'd prefer to see you
forever young and pretty
as a pink poppy.

----------


## angliholic

Cherry blossoms are lovely to see,
yet fortunately
the trees never complain
that butterflies breeze in freely
to drink up all the nectar
and bees to steal all the pollen.
One day, if they do,
I assure you
it's not the sweet delectable cherry
that'll be on my mind
but a dreamy poetic Eden 
their floating petals conjure up.

----------


## angliholic

_Once upon a time,
while horsing around 
on the playground,
we were then so young
that we'd think
we were as good as the saplings 
on the campus
and never grew old.
Once upon a time,
while burying ourselves
in piles of books,
we were then so busy
that we'd never think
we'd part one day 
and never meet again.
After young pretty daisies
have turned to dust 
for dozens of times,
it comes to mind
that we're no different 
from floating clouds,
flying farther and farther 
away from each other 
every moment.
Now and then,
I can't help but wonder 
whether 
we'll run across each other 
before 
we fall down as the rain.

美好的舊日

曾經
嬉戲奔馳於操場中
當時是那麼年輕
以致於錯誤地以為
就像校園裡的幼苗
我們不會變老
曾經
埋首於書冊中
當時是那麼忙碌
以致於從未想到
有一天我們會分別
而且再也不能相會
在美麗的雛菊
凋落幾十回後
才驚覺
我們無異於
漂泊的雲朵
無時無刻地飛散
距離互相越來越遠
有時候
禁不住懷疑
在我們化成雨滴
落入塵土之前
是否有緣再相逢

_

----------


## Danik 2016

I like to come here sometimes to read your beautiful lines.

----------


## angliholic

> I like to come here sometimes to read your beautiful lines.


Thanks, Danik, for your kind reply, which encourages me to keep on penning.

----------


## angliholic

I should've brought you 
some amaryllis
to thank you tonight,
for you came with warm sunshine.
Monday blues in December,
are so omnipotent
that they're still haunting me
like the biting cold wind outside
though it's already Tuesday.
Had it not been 
for your showing up unexpectedly,
I might've been frozen stiff
and still lying 
in the depths of the Pacific Ocean.
Due to the late night,
there're no flowers now,
I still wish 
this short poem could show 
one millionth of my gratitude.

本該送些
孤挺花給你，
感謝你今晚
帶來陽光及溫暖。
雖已是星期二，
這十二月的憂鬱
如外面刺骨的寒風，
還是緊緊糾纏著我。
若不是你不期然地
出現，
我可能已結冰
在深不可測的
太平洋裡。
夜深無花，
以此小詩廖表心意。

----------


## angliholic

I wrongly presumed
that I had a crush on April,
and that was the reason why
I chose the name for you.
Not until
your life had turned
into a wintry wasteland
did I realize
that I never did really love you.
Now I'm willing 
to shed an ocean of tears
for you
if I have to
simply to implore my April 
to come back home soon.

----------


## YesNo

April reminds me of a longing for Spring during Winter.

----------


## angliholic

> April reminds me of a longing for Spring during Winter.


Thanks, YesNo, for your feedback and I'm glad you take it that way.

----------


## angliholic

And they believe
that in the previous life
we were once lovers,
which may well explain the reason 
why hummingbirds are always 
attached to honeysuckles.
Although I'm not a hummingbird,
I desire nothing 
more than to see your life
blooming beautifully and joyfully
as a honeysuckle.

----------


## angliholic

It's freezing cold and raining.
Simply because
I have bigger fish to fry,
I have no choice
but to keep on trekking
along an endless lane,
which will lead me to heaven,
a castle in the air,
or nowhere~
it's anyone's guess.
Under a gloomy sullen sky,
I have to make believe
the scintillating spring is still here
and the icy tears of winter
on my face are nothing 
but summer rain.

----------


## angliholic

Waking up from hibernation
I feel as if
it had been ages and ages
since I last sniffed the fragrant spring breeze.
Just as the budding of grass and trees
doesn't make a great fortune,
I'm sure if I 
keep following in the wordsmith's footsteps, 
I will end up in a grassy field,
far far away from towns,
where there's not a decent job
for me.
Nonetheless, I'm sure
there must be bounteous fresh air 
and soothing colors for all.

----------


## angliholic

How silly was I
to have borne a grudge against you
when you were a peach flower
in everyone's eye?
Maybe,
I was too young a puppy
to appreciate your hidden value
which was apparently
overshadowed by your beauty,
and that's why.
Now I've learned my lesson by heart~
It's pointless to argue with spring
over the fickle weather
if one really adores the season.

----------


## Danik 2016

Glad to read one of your meditative poem again. Welcome back.

----------


## angliholic

> Glad to read one of your meditative poem again. Welcome back.


Thanks, Danik, for dropping by and your kind words.

----------


## angliholic

_
Yes, my friends, 
it's been a long while,
and I've come back 
from the fool's paradise.
I think this time
I'm going to stay here a bit longer
to craft some verses
more ethereal and profound
than the aroma of a marigold.
Nonetheless,
as soon as I pick up my pen,
I find it has lost its rosemary perfume
of the good old days.
Perhaps,
I need to immerse myself once more
in the intoxicating melodies
of classic songs
before drawing some inspiration 
and turning it into lines of nectar.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
About to hit the road this morning,
on opening the door,
I was startled to perceive
that the refreshing season of flowers
has been gracing this small town for a while.
Why have I been insensitive 
to the rejuvenescent power of spring?
Then I thought out loud,
"After these many years,
I'm no longer the sentimental shy boy
that I used to be in college."
Notwithstanding,
at the sight of the young green leaves
jigging in the breeze,
whereas my blooming days 
were gone like the river of no return,
I couldn't hold back my tears.




_

----------


## angliholic

_
I can't remember
when the last time
I was looking forward to an April shower.
If you, perchance, wonder
whether it's mysterious and romantic no more
in my mind's eye,
then, my answer would be
what's the use of waiting for the April shower
if you're a May flower
that has forgot to bloom for a long long time.
_

----------


## Danik 2016

I loved "Season of Flowers". The implacable thing about aging is that not only the body gets old but their are these losses of sensibility and memory. But it´s good to be able to express these sensations of loss in a delicate poem.

----------


## angliholic

> I loved "Season of Flowers". The implacable thing about aging is that not only the body gets old but their are these losses of sensibility and memory. But it´s good to be able to express these sensations of loss in a delicate poem.


Thanks, Danik, for the in depth comment.

----------


## angliholic

It's always in the wake of early springtime
when all azalea blossoms have fallen 
and floated far far away
with the streamflow
that I'm nostalgic for the afterglow
on your face
which, once, was more alluring
than all those falling pink petals;
To put it another way, 
they were no different 
from the sunshine of my blissful memory.
Though azaleas are no longer scintillating,
yet I'll love you none the less,
love you till the end of this journey,
and love you till it's impossible
to count the number of wrinkles on your forehead.
It's not because 
I prefer green leaves to flower buds
but because it's my turn 
to make every second of your life worth living.

----------


## angliholic

Supposing when you call on me,
instead of fancy and romance
you bring only plenty of inconvenience
and, embarrass people around me.
Is it fitting, hence,
to compare you to an April shower?
If yes,
we'd better miss 
than see each other.
Thus, I have no option
but to hide you in my imagination
so that we're able to live together
forever and ever
in a world of fantasy.

----------


## angliholic

At the sight of broken petals 
scattering all over the wet ground,
mingling with lifeless discolored leaves
and some dried twigs,
I was extremely astonished this morning.
It must have been the heavy rain
together with the wind last night
that ravaged them relentlessly
and swept them onto the ground.
I could imagine
it was only yesterday
when those agreeable pink lasses
were dancing gracefully 
with those handsome shiny green lads
in the intoxicating spring breezes.
Except feeling deep sorrow and remorse,
I could do nothing but keep going,
to making a living.

----------


## angliholic

Pretty Rea,
Has anyone ever told you 
that you're such a gem~
this world would be a place of torment
without you.
Well, at least, mine would be.
You look graceful
but I've never seen you being disdainful.
Your winsome smile is more dazzling to me
than all the stars sparkling in the night sky.
Unquestionably,
whenever it looms in my mind's eye,
it sure fills me with enchantment.
Last but not the least,
if your beauty is an elegant poem,
it must be 
unfathomable as graceful daffodils.
By the way, 
now they must be in season in your place,
I presume.
Pick some for yourself and me,
(Please send them to me in my dream.)
and you'll be a true friend of mine.

----------


## Danik 2016

Glad to see various new poems. I mostly enjoyed "For my better half".

----------


## angliholic

> Glad to see various new poems. I mostly enjoyed "For my better half".


Thanks, Danik, for dropping by and the most uplifting feedback.

----------


## angliholic

Feeling dizzy and fatigued easily
in hot and humid weather,
I shuffled, around noon,
through a small park to the library.
I could hardly believe 
it was still in the middle of April
before May flowers even paid a visit
to this small subtropical island.
It was so uncomfortable
that I started to long for ice cream
as well as the season of chilly winter.
A moment later,
it came to mind that 
only a couple of months ago
I was still cursing 
those biting cold gloomy winter days
and wishing 
the fervent sun would drop in on us
the sooner the better.

----------


## angliholic

I didn't notice 
on which day of this spring
the morning glory
started climbing over the fence,
but it always brings a smile
to my heart without fail
whenever you dress in green and purple
smiling innocently to me
first thing in the morning.
Some say it's a type of weeds,
sprawling here and there,
yet I treasure you never the less.
Seeing that
I'm not a prince
nor do I own a rose garden,
why should I care whether 
you're a princess or a queen?

----------


## angliholic

When I was young and a bee,
how was it possible to stop me
from collecting nectar
from one blossom to another?
Isn't it in the blood to chase a cherry tree 
one day,
and on another day
to befriend an almond tree?
Who could've enlightened me
that a safe and peaceful harbor
is better than all the flowery fantasy?

----------


## angliholic

I feel terribly sorry
to have reassured you yesterday
that it should be sunny today?
Now, it's not merely raining
but also keeps pattering 
the whole morning.
Although it's not me 
but the weather forecaster to blame,
yet, sincerely,
I'd still like to express my apology
by picking some fresh rosemary leaves 
and leaving them 
on your dresser. Hopefully,
their refreshing fragrance 
would make you oblivious 
of this blue Monday morning.

----------


## angliholic

It's natural
that I madly romanced you 
when you were a young pretty rose.
So did easily an animal;
thus, please don't suppose
that I truly loved you then.
One day you turn toothless and plain
yet my love for you does remain,
then you can call me a real man.

----------


## angliholic

There was once a man
who was hit by an airplane
while watching TV in his living room
at home.
It's not a fictitious film
but a real life accident in Formosa, Taiwan.
Now that there's nothing
impossible under the sun,
then, what is the need of worrying?
Therefore, don't worry 
that the morning glory
will droop and wither in the evening
but be happy
as you'll rejoice to see more blooming
come next morning.

----------


## angliholic

With April showers,
you stepped into my life,
but I was too ignorant then to perceive 
that you could prove
to be the one 
that would bring countless May flowers
into my humble garden.
Yes, don't worry and be happy~
it's your motto.
The moment 
morning glory flowers start unfurling
we'll play badminton, sweat, and laugh
to our heart's content.
When the sun is highest in the sky,
we'll stay inside 
an all-you-can-eat restaurant,
chat, and enjoy sumptuous cuisines.
Though we're unable to prevent morning glories 
from drooping in the evening,
at least,
we're oblivious of the clock's ticking
when we're having a big time.

----------


## angliholic

May has all but come to an end,
flower petals swirling around
as butterflies flying everywhere,
yet I still haven't crafted anything 
worth remembering.
Instantly, 
I reminisce 
when I was at the age of poetry,
I made an attempt to jot down 
the most romantic part of life.
Nonetheless,
I presumed 
at that time I needed 
to contemplate the universe more
before seeing life in perspective. 

Now, I believe I've seen the world,
but it's regrettable
that I'm not in the proper mood
seeing that 
May flowers have long 
since lost colors inside my heart.

----------


## Danik 2016

Beautiful ending: 



> May flowers have long 
> since lost colors inside my heart.


And May is a convention after all, in my country it is autumn.
All stations of life find their translation in poetry

----------


## angliholic

> Beautiful ending: 
> 
> 
> And May is a convention after all, in my country it is autumn.
> All stations of life find their translation in poetry


Thanks, Danik, for your feedback, but I can't understand you mean by "convention" here. Sorry for I'm not a native speaker of English.

----------


## Danik 2016

I´m not native either. I am using the word "convention" here in the sense of a literary
common usage. May usually is seen as a symbol of spring and flowers, Christmas is linked to snow and winter. But there are regions on the earth where Christmas is in summer and May in autumn.

----------


## angliholic

> I´m not native either. I am using the word "convention" here in the sense of a literary
> common usage. May usually is seen as a symbol of spring and flowers, Christmas is linked to snow and winter. But there are regions on the earth where Christmas is in summer and May in autumn.


You took me by surprise when you said you're not native either. Thanks for the crystal clear explanation.

----------


## Danik 2016

Thanks, angliholic. Your poems read beautifully in English.

----------


## angliholic

> Thanks, angliholic. Your poems read beautifully in English.


Thanks, Danik, for this praise and encouragement, which made my day and inspires me to pen more.

----------


## angliholic

It's not yet June,
but on this sub-tropical Formosa,
it's almost sizzling hot.
To take a rest in the shade of a big tree
is as good as in the paradise
especially when early summer breezes
are blowing.
However,
I can't but wonder
why I didn't pay much attention
to this windfall, this blessing
whether in winter or in spring.

----------


## angliholic

_Young and
innocent as a lamb,
I'd deem, once in a while,
I could handily
pin a rainbow down
whenever I saw one
just as you'd assume
you'd remain forever and ever
a pink lotus flower in June
and never expect
autumn days would come 
just after it was in full bloom.
Facing the music is arduous
as eating humble pie;
Otherwise,
how could we both repent
and start anew?_

----------


## angliholic

Destined to Stay


When young as May flowers
you were the enigmatic charming moon,
which outshone countless stars
in my night sky.
Seeing that your graceful moonlight
is no longer glittering,
I should've left you alone
and chase after those twinkling stars.
Nonetheless,
I find
I'm reluctant to let go
simply because
I've grown used to your silly smile.

----------


## Danik 2016

Lol! The realism of mature years substituting youthful romanticism.

----------


## angliholic

> Lol! The realism of mature years substituting youthful romanticism.


Thanks, Danik, for the realistic feedback. I hope this realism doesn't devastate the charm and beauty of romanticism.

----------


## Danik 2016

Not at all angliholic. In art as in life the period of realism follows that of romanticism. I think it takes maturity to deal with aging and decay. It is another kind of love.
I hope I wasn´t too realistic. I forget that people from the orient sometimes take the things very serious.

----------


## angliholic

> Not at all angliholic. In art as in life the period of realism follows that of romanticism.
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more, Danik. I've been a daydreamer all my life but sometimes, I'm very realistic though most of the time romantic.
> 
> I think it takes maturity to deal with aging and decay. It is another kind of love.
> 
> Well put. Impressed.
> 
> 
> I hope I wasn´t too realistic. I forget that people from the orient sometimes take the things very serious.


It's a myth that people from the orient take things very seriously. Tastes differ as people are different.

----------


## angliholic

I wasn't aware that
you paid a visit
on this sweltering hot afternoon
while I was taking a nap.
Only after 
I opened the door,
stepped outside,
and found 
the street was still wet,
was I flabbergasted at your graciousness.
You've been gracing my humble place,
bringing more hope and happiness
to me than my mistress.
Thank you for the painstaking efforts
you've made for me.
Without you,
I don't know how to survive
this inferno-like summer.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Continue to enjoy the charm found in your atmospheric poetry.

----------


## angliholic

> Continue to enjoy the charm found in your atmospheric poetry.


Thanks, Buh4Bee, for the nice feedback which I just read and which surely made my day. Because of your praise, I'm willing to pick up my rusty poetic pen and scribble something again.

----------


## angliholic

Should we have a toast
for the end of the scorching hot days
or should we sit weeping quietly
and ceaselessly
at the edge of a maple forest,
for all the young green leaves 
are turning yellow?
Would you please, my friends,
be so kind enough as not to ask me?
for I don't know the answer, either.
The only thing I know is 
that I've given up flying freely
in the Peter Pan's sky
for a long long time,
having long lost the privilege 
to daydream from time to time.

----------


## Danik 2016

Nostalgic verses, angliholic. Glad to read your poem in the last days of winter chill, at the brink of spring.

I wonder how much I still fly "in the Peter Pan's sky".

----------


## angliholic

> nostalgic verses, angliholic. Glad to read your poem in the last days of winter chill, at the brink of spring.
> 
> I wonder how much i still fly "in the peter pan's sky".


thanks, danik, for the kind feedback. And i guess you must dwell in australia now--weather and everything opposite to us.

----------


## Danik 2016

Not as far as that. I live in Brazil,in the southern part of the hemisphere.

----------


## angliholic

> Not as far as that. I live in Brazil,in the southern part of th Hemisphere.


Thanks, Danik, for the reply and in fact, I never thought you're from Brazil, which is a real exotic country to me. I'm from Formosa, Taiwan.

----------


## Danik 2016

I know Forrmosa only from one or two films I saw about it.

----------


## angliholic

> I know Forrmosa only from one or two films I saw about it.


Formosa is a heavenly island which I take great pride in and love more and more. By the way, isn't your mother tongue Spanish? How come your English is so terrific? 
The following is a link about Taiwan.

https://www.google.com.tw/search?biw...fRgOeQeMqjKeM:

----------


## angliholic

Seeing
how graceful and flexible the weeping willow is
when swaying with the wind,
I start melting
and feeling tired of being obstinate
as a rock all my life.

----------


## Danik 2016

I enjoyed this poem about flexibility!

Thanks for the link, angliholic. My mother tongue is German, but in Brazil we speak Portuguese, though we are surrounded by Spanish speaking neighbours.
Here is a general link about Brazil:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil

As for my English, I still have a lot of dificulties, specially with written English.
Litneting has helped me to become more fluent.

----------


## angliholic

> I enjoyed this poem about flexibility!
> 
> Thanks for the link, angliholic. My mother tongue is German, but in Brazil we speak Portuguese, though we are surrounded by Spanish speaking neighbours.
> Here is a general link about Brazil:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil
> 
> As for my English, I still have a lot of dificulties, specially with written English.
> Litneting has helped me to become more fluent.


Thanks, Danik, for the crystal clear explanation and the link. English is still a foreign language in this part and it's really hard to have a good command. That's why I write poems in English simply to use it more.

----------


## Danik 2016

But you have a very good command of the language. Poetry demands a very sophisticated command of language. Where did you learn English?

----------


## angliholic

> But you have a very good command of the language. Poetry demands a very sophisticated command of language. Where did you learn English?


Hahaha ,,, thanks, Danik, for the kind praise which made my day. I learned English first in school simply for the purpose of getting good grades. Later, as soon as we have access to the internet, I learn it from the internet and the English forums. It's really ridiculous we're good at grammar and reading but bad at speaking and listening. By the way, what does Danik mean in German?

----------


## angliholic

I feel remorse
after summer days of fire and fury
have scared numerous people away
from my roselle orchard,
which is now bearing well.
Maybe
if, in time,
I turn myself into a cool autumn breeze,
they'll come back sooner than later.
Better still,
if, in the first place.
I could've run my life well,
I'd be happy now
without those regrettable days.
On second thought,
had it not been for those days,
I wonder 
whether or not I'd really appreciate
those sweet hard-won fruits.

----------


## Danik 2016

> Hahaha ,,, thanks, Danik, for the kind praise which made my day. I learned English first in school simply for the purpose of getting good grades. Later, as soon as we have access to the internet, I learn it from the internet and the English forums. It's really ridiculous we're good at grammar and reading but bad at speaking and listening. By the way, what does Danik mean in German?


It doesn´t mean anything. It is just a combination of letters.

----------


## Danik 2016

I think poems are also fruits of labor.

----------


## angliholic

> I think poems are also fruits of labor.


Could my poems be viewed as sweet fruits to you? If yes, why so?

----------


## kiz_paws

> Seeing
> how graceful and flexible the weeping willow is
> when swaying with the wind,
> I start melting
> and feeling tired of being obstinate
> as a rock all my life.


How well put, I love this little poem!

----------


## Danik 2016

> Could my poems be viewed as sweet fruits to you? If yes, why so?


I was making an analogy between those lines "whether or not I'd really appreciate
those sweet hard-won fruits" and poetry itself.

----------


## angliholic

> How well put, I love this little poem!


Thanks, kiz paws, for dropping by and leaving such inspiring comment, which is really a wonderful surprise to me and warms my heart a lot.




> I was making an analogy between those lines "whether or not I'd really appreciate
> those sweet hard-won fruits" and poetry itself.


Thanks, Danik, it's crystal clear.

----------


## angliholic

Again and again, 
I've kept waking up to a feeling 
of déjà vu,
so peaceful, calm, serene and relaxing
that I can't help thinking of you.
Like a long lost childhood sweetheart,
you've eventually 
come back to stay with me.
Notwithstanding,
is it fair
that you've remained ethereal 
since time immemorial
while my unkempt hair 
is getting grayer than the winter sky?

----------


## kiz_paws

> is it fair
> that you've remained ethereal 
> since time immemorial
> while my unkempt hair 
> is getting grayer than the winter sky?


I loved this ending. So well put.  :Smile:

----------


## angliholic

> I loved this ending. So well put.


Thanks, kiz, for your uplifting feedback. As long as there're people who love my poetry, it's worth writing more.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Always love your poetry.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> Always love your poetry.
> 
> Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
> tailor STATELY


Thanks, Tailor, for the kindest words from the most gracious person, which really inspired me.

----------


## angliholic

My kind friends,

You'll never know 
how ecstatic I feel
whenever I read 
your encouraging comments on my writings!
"Your poems read beautifully in English,"
"Continue to enjoy the charm found in your atmospheric poetry,"
"Always love your poetry," and so on.
Your most uplifting words have inspired me 
to pen more verses,
hopefully, to entertain a bit
both your mind and your soul. 
Since all the flowers have gone with the summer wind;
in addition,
my muse is still on cloud nine,
I'm afraid 
I'm no longer capable of crafting
anything enthralling tonight.
Nonetheless,
if you're willing to open your heart
as well as your window,
there're still cool autumn breezes to relish
before sleeping tight.

----------


## angliholic

I could've been dandy
and charming 
as an adorable butterfly
had it not been for the fact that 
I was grumpy
and irritating 
as a disgusting mosquito.
That said,
how should I know autumn 
is more pleasing and cooler
than summer
if I hadn't fallen a victim 
to the havoc 
of the sweltering heat wave
in the past.

----------


## kiz_paws

> My kind friends,
> 
> You'll never know 
> how ecstatic I feel
> whenever I read 
> your encouraging comments on my writings!
> "Your poems read beautifully in English,"
> "Continue to enjoy the charm found in your atmospheric poetry,"
> "Always love your poetry," and so on.
> ...


How very sweet!  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

> how should I know autumn 
> is more pleasing and cooler
> than summer
> if I hadn't fallen a victim 
> to the havoc 
> of the sweltering heat wave
> in the past.


Yes, how very true. When the suffering in life is replaced with joy, the joy is experienced far greater in the comparison.

----------


## angliholic

> How very sweet!


But not as half sweet as your kind feedback. Thanks, kiz.





> Yes, how very true. When the suffering in life is replaced with joy, the joy is experienced far greater in the comparison.


Thanks, well put, kiz. If there were no suffering in life, none would appreciate the sweet fruits when one comes to his enlightment.

----------


## angliholic

Either I'm autistic 
or my brain is impaired 
to such a great extent
that it takes me almost half a century
to comprehend that
wild flowers are as good as gardens in the air,
not to be loved or fascinated with,
but to be admired from a distance.
Seeing that 
they're more bewitching and inviting,
I have to keep reminding myself that 
my ultimate happiness 
consists in the humble flower
at home.

----------


## kiz_paws

> I have to keep reminding myself that 
> my ultimate happiness 
> consists in the humble flower
> at home.


Oh my, such wisdom indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## angliholic

> Oh my, such wisdom indeed.


Thanks, kiz, for your praise. Btw, I love your photo which leaves me nostalgic for the good old days.

----------


## angliholic

When did I start falling
in love with autumn?
I myself can't find the answer;
however,
whenever I notice street trees dancing
and swaying serenely and tastefully
in the cool autumn breeze
I have a feeling
that I must be either in heaven
or daydreaming.

----------


## kiz_paws

I saw those trees dancing; very well put.
Lovely last two lines, too.  :Smile:

----------


## angliholic

> I saw those trees dancing; very well put.
> Lovely last two lines, too.


Thanks, kiz. I think I didn't put it but that it came to mind naturally.

----------


## angliholic

The day when
a caterpillar is enlightened and
stop ruining the beauty of a flower
is the day when
it starts transforming itself into 
an admirable butterfly.

----------


## angliholic

_Once upon a time,
I presumed that to be strong
as a violent cyclone was everything.
Seeing that I was too adamant
to sway even myself,
now I'd rather be as soft
as an autumn breeze,
the amazing grace
that lets all the trees 
lower their leaves
in a natural and willing manner._

----------


## kiz_paws

You captured your thought well in this poem. I felt the power in the start and then the softness at the end. And I liked that.  :Smile:

----------


## angliholic

> You captured your thought well in this poem. I felt the power in the start and then the softness at the end. And I liked that.


Thanks, kiz, for your kind comment.

----------


## angliholic

Only a few days ago
it suddenly turned cool,
and how silly of me to think~~
it'd become warm again
sooner than later.
Now that it's getting colder,
it, at last, dawns on me~~
it's senseless 
to miss the warm sunshine
just as it's fruitless
to long for the rainbow 
after mid autumn
or to crave for her sunny smile
when she's gone and 
the winter's around the corner.

----------


## tonywalt

> Only a few days ago
> it suddenly turned cool,
> and how silly of me to think~~
> it'd become warm again
> sooner than later.
> Now that it's getting colder,
> it, at last, dawns on me~~
> it's senseless 
> to miss the warm sunshine
> ...



Very thought provoking and brilliant. The weather sure can be, uuum, troublesome.....

----------


## kiz_paws

> Only a few days ago
> it suddenly turned cool,
> and how silly of me to think~~
> it'd become warm again
> sooner than later.
> Now that it's getting colder,
> it, at last, dawns on me~~
> it's senseless 
> to miss the warm sunshine
> ...


How true indeed.  :Smile: 
Well done.

----------


## angliholic

> Very thought provoking and brilliant. The weather sure can be, uuum, troublesome.....


Thanks, Tony, for dropping by and the kind words.

----------


## angliholic

> How true indeed. 
> Well done.


Thanks, kiz, for your praise.

----------


## angliholic

It's Been Ages

It's been ages since I 
bathed myself in the soothing nature;
It's been ages since I
penned words praising the beautiful pasture;
It's been ages since I
slipped and ended up in the glacier.

----------


## angliholic

It's been ages since I 
bathed myself in the soothing nature;
It's been ages since I
penned words praising the beautiful pasture;
It's been ages since I
slipped and ended up in the glacier.

----------


## angliholic

Just as I've forgotten all the dreams 
I ever dreamed last night,
so I've forgotten all the promises
I ever made to you when young.
Since all the spring birds have long gone,
what's the use of reminiscing all the roses 
that ever lingered on your face.

----------


## kiz_paws

Hey you, missed ya!  :Wink: 

Keep on writing, buddy!

----------


## tailor STATELY

Welcome back dear poet ! 

I pray the effects of your slip have healed.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Danik 2016

A warm welcome from me too. It´s nice to see you around again.
That is sad and beautiful:
"Since all the spring birds have long gone,
what's the use of reminiscing all the roses 
that ever lingered on your face."

----------


## angliholic

> Hey you, missed ya! 
> 
> Keep on writing, buddy!


Thanks, kiz, for your encouragement.

----------


## angliholic

Thanks, Tailor, for your reply and praying. It's life that we more often than not slip here and there. 
I pray that you and your loved ones are all well and enjoy life.

----------


## angliholic

And thank you, Danik, for your warm welcome and hopefully i'm still able to write something beautiful.
Best regards to you

----------


## angliholic

While I'm relaxing 
in the shade of a banyan tree,
early summer breeze is blowing 
through my hair and caressing my face.
In no time,
I start to feel I'm living in Paradise,
when out of the blue comes a voice
into my head telling me~
somewhere in this subtropical island
there're rivers clogged with dense masses 
of plastic bags and bottles.
While I'm craving to watch a butterfly,
fluttering here and there in the meadow,
like a vibrant pretty lass,
please be kind enough as not to remind me~
the girl, whose innocent smile
I once yearned madly for,
is fading and getting senile
like a yellow flower of yesterday.

----------


## Danik 2016

That´s beautiful too with its confrontation of yesterday/today; world of dreams and reality.

----------


## angliholic

Thanks, Danik, for dropping by and leaving your wonderful footprints

----------


## angliholic

If you're a purple-blue lavender
in full bloom,
sending invitations to the butterfly 
will be like carrying coals to Newcastle~
They'll come flying around unerringly.
Notwithstanding,
how could my poem keep giving forth fragrance 
in a thousand years?
When one day
you're faded and no more scented
like my monotonous poetry,
who'll bother to drop by 
and read a page or two.

----------


## kiz_paws

Enjoyed these last two poems.  :Smile:

----------


## Danik 2016

Enjoyed this last one very much too. I have the feeling that your poetry has matured.

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed this last one very much too. I have the feeling that your poetry has matured.


Thanks, Danik, for dropping by again and your kind praise which sure inspires and encourages me to pen more

----------


## angliholic

You're most welcome
when bringing with you 
abundant summer rain 
to cool down 
the sweltering hot afternoon a bit;
I don't even mind
you flood the streets of my town 
or blow my roof off
as long as you never lay a finger 
on the tender green weeping willow 
near the little river;
she's been my bride since time immemorial,
forever young and elegant.
If you do, 
you wreak havoc not only on 
her long silky hair
but also on a world of fantasy.

----------


## angliholic

In the evening,
I was surprised to see
the rice in the fresh green paddy
was already harvested 
even before it dawned on me 
that the typhoon Maria
was expected to hit,
in a couple of day,
this paradise island, Formosa.
And I found no humble gleaners
but fine feathered songbirds,
busy silently collecting grains
strewn here and there in the field.
Perchance,
they have to labor, like me,
to make a living 
from hand to mouth;
Hence,
can't be fully engaged in singing
tunefully and soulfully
every so often.

----------


## kiz_paws

I loved these last two poems, angli!

----------


## angliholic

> I loved these last two poems, angli!


Thanks, kiz, for your encouragement which did magic to my muse

----------


## angliholic

> I loved these last two poems, angli!


Thanks, kiz, for your encouragement which did magic to my muse

----------


## angliholic

Dear amigo,

I haven't heard from you in ages,
and since you live hundreds of miles away.
I'm eager to know~
has the leafy path leading to your hometown
been resplendent with different types of flowers yet?
If you don't complain to me of the falling petals
that are strewing everywhere and covering the ground,
I'll never complain to you of the sunset glow
that I miss in the evening
when I take a walk in the park.

----------


## kiz_paws

Lovely, Angli.
I always enjoy your descriptions of nature.

----------


## angliholic

Thanks, kiz, for your support again and again. You know a good poem is hard to come by. It needs not only inspiration but also encouragements from lots of supporters

----------


## angliholic

Since there're only a few grains left, 
and there're too many fine feathered friends,
competing with one another for the delicacies,
I decide to take a rest~
no longer burying myself in gleaning,
but appreciating the serene field after harvesting.
Anyway, 
eating too much makes me dizzy and ugly. 
Why don't I just meditate for some time 
to clear my mind?
Maybe later,
I'll come up with an inspirational song or something
from the ordinary countryside at the moment.

----------


## kiz_paws

Yes, good poems are indeed difficult to come by ... which is the reason that I rarely post one here, lol (unless you are talking about Lymericks or Haiku).  :Smile: 

Keep posting, my friend. Your words are a welcome sight.

----------


## angliholic

Thanks, kiz, for your kind feedback. I'll keep posting though most of my writing are boring and meaningless. There's nothing to lose to keep writing. On the contrary, as least I have chances to use English and improve my lousy English once in a while.
Have a wonderful Sunday to you.

----------


## Danik 2016

I think you needn´t worry about the quality of your poetry. It seems to me very delicate and unique.

----------


## angliholic

> I think you needn´t worry about the quality of your poetry. It seems to me very delicate and unique.


Thanks, Danik, for your most uplifting words which made my day. Indeed, I've never felt so thrilled and happy lately. Thanks again for your kind comment.

----------


## angliholic

Feeling like a soulless dimwit,
I can't think of anything 
that's emotional or enchanting.
Is it because of the summer heat
or the lazy Sunday night?
I don't have the slightest idea myself.
All I'm curious to figure out is~
if a butterfly loses its exquisite colorful wings,
is it still worthy of its name?
Likewise,
if a human being loses all the passion
for aesthetics,
what's the meaning 
of eating three meals a day?

----------


## angliholic

While the sun's sinking in the west,
carelessly
I walk to a mini park to stretch my legs.
On hearing the cicadas' shrilling
in full swing,
somehow, I fall into great despair.
Maybe,
it's the lazy season, or maybe
it's just the sentimental me.
And then,
there're little kids frolicking around
like many a carefree puppy.
They don't seem to be bothered a bit
by the cicadas' lamenting~~
lonely and melancholy as can be.
How is it possible for them to know
that I start fearing~~
the pitch black night is going 
to take over this world sooner than later.

----------


## kiz_paws

Great imagery.
You ponder the questions eloquently, Angli. Well done.

----------


## angliholic

> Great imagery.
> You ponder the questions eloquently, Angli. Well done.


Thanks, kiz, for your positive comment again.

----------


## angliholic

You said,
you were a wind bell waiting for a breeze
to produce a melodious tinkling,
but you looked so rusty and ugly.
Though I never judged a book by its cover,
yet at first sight,
your clothing really dispelled me.
Not until I read your story,
did I see you still own a heart of gold~~
to help and protect the poor and the weak,
you're never daunted 
when confronted with monstrous bullies
in spite of the fact that
you're no better than the poor and the weak.
Yellow bells have always mesmerized me
whenever I run across one,
yet now to my mind,
you're the most enthralling bell of all 
whether rusty or not.








`

----------


## kiz_paws

I liked that, Angli!
Some good advice there, too.  :Smile:

----------


## angliholic

Thanks, Kiz, for dropping by again.

----------


## angliholic

_
My youth has gone 
with the wistful spring dream,
starting off like a blue morning glory,
so romantic and intoxicating,
yet fleeting like falling petals in the evening,
so sentimental and gloomy,
and ending up in extreme inner melancholy
all life long.
Therefore,
it's meaningless to stay up late 
since there's no more a starry night
to look forward to tonight.



_

----------


## angliholic

_
It has been a fabulous sunny winter day,
yet I didn't feel like stepping outside
or taking a walk in the morning
to take a look at all those evergreen trees 
swaying in the sunshine,
let alone writing a poem or something
to praise the unexpected warm weather.
However,
I'm now feeling eager to jot down whatever 
comes to mind
simply because I have to hit the road 
before it gets pitch black.
_

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed your poem... weather not unlike ours in the California Gold Country today... a brief respite from the sorely needed rain.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed your poem... weather not unlike ours in the California Gold Country today... a brief respite from the sorely needed rain.
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor STATELY


Thank you, Tailor, for the encouraging comment. YOu've been so kind to my lousy poetry.

----------


## angliholic

_
Before setting off on a journey 
around this vanity world,
I had made a vow to gather for you
at least a huge emerald.

Now I'm back,
weather-beaten as well as black and blue,
yet without any gemstone in my pocket.
I don't know how to face the music 
and especially you
though my heart has turned humble 
and my love pure 
as the bunch of white jasmine flowers
I bring for you.


_

----------


## tailor STATELY

> YOu've been so kind to my lousy poetry.


... I find your poetry refreshing in its honesty. You paint words with a brush of life and light that I rarely see and find endearing. For instance this last offering, in your inimitable minimalistic style, tells the story of high hopes and expectations, and subsequent disappointment of perceived failure at attaining your high goals in a world full of vanity; scarred yet hopeful in reunion with your love in a most humble way. Keep writing in the knowledge that your poetry is greatly appreciated.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> ... I find your poetry refreshing in its honesty. You paint words with a brush of life and light that I rarely see and find endearing. For instance this last offering, in your inimitable minimalistic style, tells the story of high hopes and expectations, and subsequent disappointment of perceived failure at attaining your high goals in a world full of vanity; scarred yet hopeful in reunion with your love in a most humble way. Keep writing in the knowledge that your poetry is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor STATELY


Thanks, Tailor, again for your fabulous feedback which is a great writing in itself, so I keep reading it again and again to learn how to use advanced English.

----------


## angliholic

delete

----------


## angliholic

_
I can hear the rain outside,
from noon till night,
pattering down on my canopy,
and the air is getting colder around me.
I remember 
I used to loathe those frigid wet winter days,
but now they don't seem to bother me at all.
Is it because Christmas is near
or because my vegetable garden 
needs rainwater badly?
I don't know, and I couldn't care less.
All I care is whether 
you're still happy and smiling
even when 
the sun won't rise or shine tomorrow._

----------


## Buh4Bee

What a lovely poem!

----------


## tonywalt

Love this one!

----------


## angliholic

> What a lovely poem!


Thanks, Buh4Bee, for dropping in and leaving most uplifting words.





> Love this one!


Thanks, Tonywalt, for your kind feedback which gives me reasons to pen more.

----------


## angliholic

_
In the wake of a cold air mass 
along with a spell of winter rain,
a fine yet cloudy day finally follows
on this subtropical Formosa.
Thus,
accompanied by a chilly breeze
I jubilantly go for a ramble around the park.
In all honesty,
I'm old as the frigid season itself,
yet I experience a feeling of great beatitude
not because the trees still remain green
in the Christmas holidays
but because I'm firmly convinced that 
like a tender blade of grass,
I'll be refreshing
and rejuvenescent in next life.

_

----------


## angliholic

細雨紛飛屋上瓦，
萬里馳騁半步難，
閉目養神元氣增，
半卷書開知識增

_
Light rain keeps drizzling, flying
and dancing on the roof tiles.
Thus, it's daunting
to step outside for just half a foot,
let alone 
to gallop like a wild horse
in the field for thousands of miles.
So the next best thing
is to close my eyes
and meditate for a while.
Later, 
I might just as well half-open a scroll
to enhance my knowledge.
_
A friend of mine wrote the Chinese poem in the above and I translated it for him into the English version.

----------


## angliholic

_
In between biting cold winds,
I barely survive the icy night.
Luckily,
I have cotton quilts to warm my body
along with my soul.
When I wake up to the fact
that this picturesque earth 
we temporarily call home
is nothing more than a capricious world,
my life has been fleeting away
like a dream.

_

----------


## angliholic

_Last year,
I know,
I was a silkworm~
to protect myself from predators
and frigid temperatures,
I spun a cocoon 
and trapped myself in the tapering prison.
Though I felt safe and cozy inside,
I didn't have the slightest idea of the truth 
about the world outside.
This year, 
I've made up my mind
to become a summer breeze,
to squeeze through the cell bars,
to warm up whomever I run across,
and to bring a smile 
to their frozen faces
during the severe inclement weather._

----------


## angliholic

_On this freezing cold morning,
it suddenly stopped raining for a while,
and I gave you my promise
to go plucking some vegetables in the garden.
To my great delight,
the marigolds were in full bloom,
and they were so dazzling 
that I was enamored and picked countless home. 
Sorry, no green foods for the abdomen,
but the fragrant flowers are certain
to put a smile on your lips for days to come._

----------


## tonywalt

Love this exquisite pieces!

----------


## angliholic

> Love this exquisite pieces!


Thanks, Tonywalt, for reading and your exquisite feedback. I really love it.

----------


## angliholic

_
When I came across Humpty Dumpty,
the one who sat on the wall
and had a great fall,
I was twenty,
and couldn't but wonder what moral 
it tried hard to convey to me.
Now all the king's horses and all the king's men
can't put me together again
since I've had many a great fall on the journey.
Life is so cruel
that I've learned my lesson well.
That said,
if there weren't cracks in a tea egg,
how could it be fragrant and flavorful?

_

----------


## angliholic

_
It's been an eon
since I last came across you
in my old hometown.
You were most fragrant
from spring to summer.
How I admired you
as a youngster!
It's the season of hibernation again,
and I'm thinking of you.
Thinking~
Perchance,
there'll be a strong cold air mass
or a star war tomorrow,
yet you still keep calm and elegance
in a remote countryside. 


_

----------


## angliholic

Early tomorrow morning,
I'm more willing 
to get up even before the sunshine
in this coldest season 
when mosquitoes don't fly.
You may ask why?
Because I will scamper to a badminton hall,
and swing my racket like a maul.
I'm so thrilled now
that I can't hit the straw.
After the sweaty exercise 
comes the rejuvenating hot shower,
but the best is yet to come.
An all-you-can-eat buffet 
is the highlight of the following day
and the joy of my life.
You may well blame me 
for this mundane life,
but who's wise enough to reach nirvana?

----------


## angliholic

_
Don't you ever feel sorrow.
In spite of the fact that
you're a yellow flower of yesterday,
I'll treasure you today and tomorrow
as you're still a bud in May.

_

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoying your poems.  :Smile: 

I like the phrase _yellow flower of yesterday_ you allude to in this poem (and other poems in the past). 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoying your poems. 
> 
> I like the phrase _yellow flower of yesterday_ you allude to in this poem (and other poems in the past). 
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor STATELY


Thanks, Tailor, for your kind comment again. _Flower of yesterday_ is actually our way of expressing a girl having passed her prime because I like it so much that I translate it into English literally.

----------


## angliholic

_
Supposing to be immortal
is to live like the living dead endlessly,
and eventually turn into a faded rose petal,
or a withered weeping willow.
Supposing it's frightful to think of tomorrow,
and life is not so much blissful as sorry,
I'd choose to be a morning glory,
smiling gorgeously in the morning
and floating handsomely away in the evening.

_

----------


## angliholic

_


On this chilly morning,
again I stepped on the walking path 
to the badminton hall on a certain campus.
While wondering why
I didn't feel especially cold,
I became aware of those pine trees
that lined the path 
and kept the cold winds away from me.
Then I recalled~ 
as a boy,
I, more than once, felt pity for them
because I could roam about and see the world
whereas they couldn't.
In a blink of an eye,
decades of years has flown away.
While wondering why
I have to go down this path every day,
I begin to envy them
because they needn't be on the move all the time
to earn a living or to stay healthy.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
Is it for real
that you moved to a garden named ideal?
I had meant to present you with 
a bunch of yellow roses,
but I didn't have chances.
Fortunately,
it doesn't really matter
because those flowers are meaningless, 
compared with your grace and beauty.
Without rhyme or reason,
the rain simply keeps falling tonight
during this dry season,
and it's freezing cold in the middle of the night.
However,
what exactly saddens me
is not the wintry weather 
but you that disappeared without a trace.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
Treading alone on the way home,
around noontime,
on the walking path
lined with evergreen pines,
all of a sudden,
I woke up to the warm sunshine
that was spreading brightly 
over the grass, the trees and my body.
It came to mind that
if you ask me 
which I need most in life,
the winter sunshine or you?
Without a doubt,
my answer is of course not the former.
Albeit it can light my way home,
yet without you,
a home is nothing but a house. 



_

----------


## angliholic

_
Casually catching a glimpse of a swan 
flying high and gracefully 
with those carefree white clouds
in the blue nostalgic sky,
how I, like an ugly humble toad
on a well trodden road,
wish to be a celestial being
in the likely afterlife!
Suppose 
a toad is never tired of earning a living 
by snatching 
and feeding on mosquitoes 
in gloomy miserable ghettos,
why would I complain 
about the suffering of a human being
when getting senile and ill?
_

----------


## angliholic

_
Supposing to be a celestial being 
is to give up numerous things of beauty
in this mundane world,
I think
I'm able to withstand the temptation
of heavenly sweet nectar,
to resist the attractive and seductive looks 
of an exuberant peach,
or to stand fast against the allure 
of whether Helen or Siren.
But if it means to see you no longer
either in this life or in next life,
I'm willing to be forever a human being.

_

----------


## Jerrybaldy

You my friend are a trooper. And a poet. I have a lot of respect for you.

----------


## tonywalt

You have amazing and prolific art. 6 years, relentless. Deep Bow,

----------


## angliholic

> You my friend are a trooper. And a poet. I have a lot of respect for you.


Thanks, Jerrybaldy, for your kind words and the feedback. Compared with your sublime and advanced writing, mine is like a schoolboy's doing homework.




> You have amazing and prolific art. 6 years, relentless. Deep Bow,


Thanks, Tony, for your often encouragement. Well actually, writing English poetry is my way of practicing English. Otherwise, I have really few chances of using English.

----------


## angliholic

_
When uncle Sun was still sleepy eyed,
I was treading a walking path 
to the badminton hall on a certain campus.
To my amazement,
there were already some ducks swimming deftly 
and smoothly in a freezing winter pond.
At first glance,
they were as graceful and happy
as they had been in summertime,
and I really admired them
because I guessed
they were the luckiest ones on earth.
Nonetheless,
the moment when I noticed 
they kept putting their heads under the icy water
to catch fish or some minnows,
I thought otherwise.
Thanks to those feathered creatures, 
I think
I'm now able to appreciate what little I have
and don't envy what others have.
I may be as poor as a church mouse,
but at least
I'm as free as a breeze.
_

----------


## angliholic

You say
how silly I am
never to decline the striking colors 
and inviting aroma of roses 
though having been pricked by their thorns
time after time!
But I guess,
it's you, as a matter of fact,
that are absolutely miserable,
and I really take pity on you.
To my surprise,
there has been lot of bitterness
lying hidden in the depths of your mind
simply because 
you were once barked at 
by some mean dogs.
From then on,
you never thought there might be 
sweet memories that were worth remembering
in this quite pleasant universe.

----------


## angliholic

_
When the smiling sun was sprinkling 
warmth and grace on the field this morning,
everything was turning so pleasant and lush green.
That really came as a surprise;
Notwithstanding,
I had no expectations for the coming 
of the most delightful season so soon
because, only yesterday, it was still shivering cold.
On a different note,
whether there's a captivating daffodil 
or an unrestrained tempest waiting for me
on the journey ahead,
does it, in fact, make much difference anyway?
Don't I have to keep my composure as usual,
living every day peacefully,
and sleeping every night soundly?


_

----------


## angliholic

Little flower in the alley,
I'm sorry,
but I have to bid you adieu.
It's not that 
I can't appreciate you 
but that 
the small corner occasionally
makes me blue.

----------


## angliholic

Supposing spring is a poem,
a most mesmerizing poem,
then I won't bother 
about the tedious anatomy of beauty.
All I need to do is relax 
and savor the most fragrant season
while lying in the green grass
and bathed in the gracious sunshine.

----------


## angliholic

_Perhaps,
it's the lush green valley
that's lying serenely in idyllic sunshine.
Perhaps,
it's the vibrant colored butterfly
that's caught in an unexpected shower of petals.
Perhaps,
it's the leaves of an evergreen tree
that's swaying gently in an enjoyable breeze.
Perhaps,
your spring landscape
is made up of these wonders of beautiful nature.
Nevertheless,
you'll never know~
without seeing you in the picture,
the winter snow inside me will never thaw.
_

----------


## angliholic

_
After a rich meal,
if you ask me how I feel,
my eyelids are leaden 
with sheep and pain,
and my body heavy
as an overloaded airplane.
Now that my muse has left me
and vanished in a puff of smoke,
is it not a silly joke
that I still hope I can pen poetry
and wish it would be ethereal
as a fantastic fairy?
_

----------


## angliholic

_

I can't remember 
exactly when
I no longer 
aspired to set off for cloud nine.
You might mistakenly 
consider that I don't relish the feeling
of sitting on a gold mine,
but the plain truth is
that I'm more afraid of falling,
sooner than later,
down from the heaven, 
so high and sublime.

_

----------


## angliholic

_Not born with a silver spoon 
in my mouth,
I dare not 
compare my humble life
with that of prince Charming.
If I do,
I will be choked with rage.
Nevertheless, 
I feel more at ease
to be a dandelion or a weed,
living in the middle of nowhere.
Though neglected,
once in a while,
I feel blissfully gratified
by a dewdrop, grace from above.
_

----------


## angliholic

_
You say,
you dreamed of a lion and Armstrong
yesterday and today.
My pleasure to assure you~
there's nothing wrong
just as I, too, 
simply adore a blue lotus,
entrancing and profound as a myosotis.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
Curling Wisp of Smoke,

May I ask
why it's so easy to fall for you
and which way you're drifting away
with my fickle inspiration?
People warn me 
against chasing you,
for it'll be futile 
as chasing a will-o'-the-wisp.
If only my poetry would be ethereal
and elegant as you.
I won't feel regretful
even though
I have to spend my whole life.



_

----------


## angliholic

_
Seeing 
a curling wisp of smoke,
so elusive and ethereal,
wafting 
elegantly in the air,
should I or my wordy poetry
go on a diet?

_

----------


## angliholic

You're such a nuisance,
not because you suck my blood
when there isn't any flower bud,
but because you remind me of my first love 
in fancy dress.
I really don't mind 
she stole my heart,
but can't forget
those numerous sleepless nights
you and she leave for me.

----------


## angliholic

_

If worrying
might prevent a delightful alpine gold
from getting old,
or stop your love from fading away,
or protect your silky tresses from turning gray,
then keep worrying.
_

----------


## angliholic

_
It was a pity
that I didn't get the hang 
of making peace
in a pond full of geese.
It didn't dawn on me
that I was genuinely 
a silly goose
until I woke up to the truth
that I failed to dance gracefully
like a swan.
Laboring under the illusion 
that I was an elegant swan,
I eventually
cooked my own goose
and paid a heavy price.


_

----------


## Jerrybaldy

> Thanks, Jerrybaldy, for your kind words and the feedback. Compared with your sublime and advanced writing, mine is like a schoolboy's doing homework.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tony, for your often encouragement. Well actually, writing English poetry is my way of practicing English. Otherwise, I have really few chances of using English.


Nonsense Angli. Its all subjective. You write over and over with no response and never prevents you or discourages your next post. You are heroic. I have the utmost respect for you.

----------


## angliholic

> Nonsense Angli. It’s all subjective. You write over and over with no response and never prevents you or discourages your next post. You are heroic. I have the utmost respect for you.


Thanks, Jerrybaldy, for the generous words, which are really encouraging, but as I mentioned earlier, the main purpose I penned in English is to practice and use English as often as possible. Secondly, I'm more than thankful for this place to save all of my pieces without paying any rent.

----------


## angliholic

You once said that
you were a rusty wind bell 
waiting for a breeze
to produce a melodious tinkling.
Though I never judged a book by its cover,
yet, at first sight,
your old clothing really dispelled me.
Not until I read your story,
did I see that
you saved most of your earning
to help those in need.
To protect the poor and the weak,
you're never daunted 
when confronted with monstrous bullies
in spite of the fact that
you're not stronger 
than the poor and the weak themselves.
Yellow bells have always 
mesmerized me
whenever I run across one,
but now I think otherwise~
you're the most enthralling bell of all 
whether rusty or not.

----------


## prendrelemick

"bathed in gracious sunshine" Excellent. I also like the sentiments expressed. (post #994 that is)

----------


## prendrelemick

> _
> Seeing 
> a curling wisp of smoke,
> so elusive and ethereal,
> wafting 
> elegantly in the air,
> should I or my wordy poetry
> go on a diet?
> 
> _


Another good one.

----------


## angliholic

Thanks, prendrelemick, for dropping by and the kind comments. Much appreciated.

----------


## angliholic

_
Reminiscing 
we were once like Persian daisies 
swaying in an early spring field,
so colorful and intoxicating
that the graceful butterflies 
and the busy bees came every day
to steal our sweet nectar.
Anyhow, 
carefree as the wandering white clouds
in the blue sky,
we didn't mind at all.
After the season of flower showering,
like fledgling white doves,
we flew high and far toward the heavens 
to seek our own separate blissful home.
In the blink of an eye,
we have come to the autumn of life.
Though slanting rays of the setting sun 
between falling leaves 
are extremely poetic and enthralling,
there're no more rose petals
on our cheeks, 
and white snow flakes
are stealthily falling on our hair, 
once so black and silky.
Nonetheless,
we still own a heart of gold,
and still aspire to see each other again.

~~written before a high school reunion
_


懷念

懷念 我們曾經 恰似
初春大地上的 波斯菊
多彩多姿 而 令人著迷
以至於 翩翩飛舞的蝴蝶 
及 忙碌的蜜蜂
每天都來偷採 青春甜美的花蜜
而 我們 一點也不在意
無憂無慮 恰似
藍天上 悠閒的雲朵

待 落英繽紛的季節之後
如 羽翼漸豐的飛鴿
我們飛向 天地四方 各自尋覓
未來幸福的歸處
轉眼之間
已至生命中 秋詩篇篇 
夕陽無限好的黃昏
雖然 臉頰上 已沒了 
紅玫瑰的花瓣
雖然 白雪已 悄悄地 飄上了 
少年時的 烏黑秀髮
也不能阻礙 一顆熱誠的心
一個想要重聚的願

----------


## angliholic

_Wondering why spring 
is late coming,
you feel lonely and melancholy
in February.
I won't say anything
but keep smiling
when presenting
you with a bunch of rosemary._

----------


## angliholic

_
Supposing 
our youth memory 
is compared to a puzzle,
without you, 
this dreamy scenery
is nothing but a riddle._

----------


## angliholic

_Yesterday
I presented you with a flower
but you preferred flour.
And today,
with a stroke of genius, you know,
you knead it into dough.
Come tomorrow
will you turn it into sweet love
or bitter sorrow?
_

----------


## angliholic

Supposing our youth memory 
is compared to a puzzle,
without you, this dreamy scenery
is nothing but a riddle.

----------


## angliholic

_
When we were young 
as spring
and rhododendrons were 
in full bloom,
we ran across each other.
I naively supposed~
our brief encounter in this world
was the consequence 
of our long separation 
in the previous life.
Just as those pretty flowers
couldn't last forever,
so the moment swallows flew back,
our youth had flown away.
Just because we couldn't avoid 
waving farewell,
we'd appreciate our reunion 
more in next life.

_

----------


## tailor STATELY

:Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor STATELY


Thanks, Stately, for dropping by.

----------


## angliholic

> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor STATELY


Thanks, Stately, for dropping by.

----------


## angliholic

_
It's already mid February,
and maybe 
spring is still late coming
at your place.
If it's still freezing
when you get up in the morning,
why not make yourself a cup of hot coffee
and read this poem of mine~
the former may keep you warm
whereas the latter 
will surely
bring a smile to your face.

_

----------


## angliholic

Please don't put me in jail 
or even laugh at me
if I'm still writing romantic poetry
at the age of ninety.
First of all,
I will neither rob you of your lily,
nor will I steal your daisy.
Last but not least,
it's my personal belief~
romance will always keep me busy
as well as 
oblivious of being doddery.

----------


## Danik 2016

We won´t, dear Angliholik. We are very proud of your delicate, nostalgic poems.

----------


## angliholic

> We won´t, dear Angliholik. We are very proud of your delicate, nostalgic poems.


Thanks, Danik, for the kind words. Have missed you for a long while.

----------


## angliholic

_

I guess 
you never dreamed that one day
you might lose your glory
and be as humble as the grass.
Likewise,
I never realized that one day
I might be 
able to appreciate a faded poppy
until yesterday
when time transformed me
into an old dog from a puppy.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
On the grounds that
it keeps raining cats and dogs 
all day long 
in this part of the world,
I feel so distraught that 
I've forgotten what to say to you.
The only thing I can remember is,
in a few words,
"Life's simply an echo."
Therefore,
I have to let you go
although you're as beguiling 
as a red poppy in spring
which I've always been longing for.
_

----------


## angliholic

_
One day 
when we live to the age 
of an old oak tree,
and we still have courage 
to stay on this stage,
I guess
all we need is not a wheelchair 
or crutches
but a young heart.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
My devotion to you is 
like a candle
that burns itself every dark night
until there're no more tears 
to shed 
simply to light up your life.

_

----------


## angliholic

_Considering
my rose isn't willing to bloom 
without her thorn,
to avoid being forlorn,
I might just as well cut off my horn,
and transform 
myself into a vulnerable deer,
hoping
she might hug me dear
once in a blue moon.
_

----------


## angliholic

_
If you're wondering 
why I dress like a yellow jacket 
this morning,
please give a glance 
at the gloomy cloudy sky
and you'll see why.
I have no alternative 
but to vary my clothing
to appear a bit cheerful
seeing that
I can't change the mournful
howling of the wind.
_

----------


## angliholic

_

Thanks to the dog poop 
you just stepped on,
you felt woeful and helpless
all the morning.
Please smile and be happy;
it's not because I'm going to give you 
a bunch of white carnations
but because it's a long lane 
that has no turning.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
You said,
you adore me 
for my being nimble and witty
as an eloquent brook.
On the contrary, 
the reason 
I love to be around you
is that you are always so willowy 
and tranquil 
as a weeping willow.
_

----------


## angliholic

_
Who said that 
the good old times,
in view of the small number,
are worth our treasuring?
I'm sorry, but I beg to differ. 
Had it not been for you,
they'd simply be black and blue.
Thanks to you,
they're fragrant as thyme
and worth our reminiscing
for a lifetime._

----------


## angliholic

_
Those words 
you blurted out
in a careless way
were like a cold air mass
in the dead of winter.
I got blown farther away
in a serious manner
than you could guess.
._

----------


## angliholic

Let's wait for a sunny day
and be my guest in May.
We can shoot the breeze
or blow our own horn
while savoring wine and cheese
as long as
we're careful enough not to shoot
ourselves in the foot.

----------


## angliholic

_

If you're not an expert 
in climbing a tree,
don't ever feel upset
because you're not a monkey.
I know 
I'm not cut out for music
but I've never felt pathetic.
If, by chance,
there're a couple of people
who enjoy reading my poetry,
then I'm lucky 
enough to be good at graffiti. 
If not, at least, 
I'm a big eater
as well as 
a useful fertilizer maker. 

_

----------


## angliholic

_
Rhododendrons, 
the harbinger of your spring,
are blooming 
here and there
in a beautiful mess.
Seeing that
I'm nothing but
the early spring rain,
a wet blanket,
that's going 
to ruin your good times
sooner than later,
I guess
I might as well
bid you adieu, 
cap in hand,
and leave this verdant garden
with you and your spring.


_

----------


## angliholic

_
Isn't it a great blessing
if you come to visit with me
on this cold rainy day
in early spring?
We'll drink hot tea
while chatting about the day
when we were young as a sapling.
I won't feel gloomy
if you're busy as a bee
and can't make it here.
It's not that 
I don't appreciate your company
but that 
I've long learned how to enjoy 
my serenity on my own.
_

----------


## kiz_paws

Angli, such wonderful writing! I have missed you so! Keep up the good work,
K♥zzo

----------


## angliholic

> Angli, such wonderful writing! I have missed you so! Keep up the good work,
> K♥zzo


Thanks, Kiz, for the encouraging words again. You seem very busy lately, don't you?

----------


## angliholic

_

It seems to have been raining
so endlessly
that I can't recall precisely
the way a sunflower's smiling
and the day
when you were beaming
like a yellow daisy.
It seems to have been pouring
so eternally
that I have forgot how to dream
though I still pen a poem
or two when the sky is gray. 

_

----------


## angliholic

_
Supposing you're smiling
at me in the early morning
like spring sunshine,
I'll surely be on cloud nine.
If you're wearing a stepmom's face
and storming into my place,
like a fickle sudden shower, 
I won't be in deep agony.
On the contrary,
I'll stay cool as a cucumber
instead of losing my temper.
Now matter how you treat me,
I'm still the same me.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
If a poem of high class
can be likened to a pretty lass,
then I'll fall surely
head over heels in love with her
at first sight.
Indubitably, 
I'll gasp and sigh
because she's not not graceful
but also witty and meaningful.
The more I read her,
the more I learned from her.
_

----------


## kiz_paws

Your poetry flows so beautifully, enjoyed so much, Angli!  :Smile:

----------


## angliholic

> Your poetry flows so beautifully, enjoyed so much, Angli!


Thanks, kiz, for your kind words as always. 

Stay blessed.

----------


## angliholic

> Your poetry flows so beautifully, enjoyed so much, Angli!


Thanks, kiz, for your kind words as always. 

Stay blessed.

----------


## angliholic

_I couldn't figure out why
an endearing girl like you
might be so talkative and fidgety.
After storming noisily
the whole night through,
it's calmed down eventually. 
Glancing at the clear blue sky
I guess I know why
and can empathize with you.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
If you dared to lay a finger on me
when I was a young caterpillar,
you'd live to regret it,
which was obvious as stings from a bee.
Seeing that I've sorted my life out,
I guess
it's better to be a gracious cherry tree
than a caterpillar or a hedgehog.
Therefore,
it doesn't really matter
if you smear me with bulls***t
because I won't pay you back with pitch
but lots of sweet cherry blossoms,
and that's mother wit.

_

----------


## kiz_paws

Enjoyed, Angli!  :Smile:

----------


## tonywalt

love this

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed, Angli!


Thanks, kiz, for dropping by.




> love this


Thanks, Tony, for reading.

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed, Angli!


Thanks, kiz, for dropping by.




> love this


Thanks, Tony, for reading.

----------


## angliholic

_If you still bear in mind that 
I once say~
I had a crush on your rosy tulips,
I have to beg your pardon!
It's been a long time
since I forgot the red roses in spring,
not to mention the fact that 
another summer's coming to an end.
Now I fancy waiting in a quiet woods, 
waiting for the leaves on the trees
to turn yellow again
so that I may float away with them.

_

----------


## Danik 2016

Dear Angliholic,
I hope you have made a copy of all your beautiful, delicate poems. Better not to post anything on LitNet until the storm is over.

----------


## angliholic

> Dear Angliholic,
> I hope you have made a copy of all your beautiful, delicate poems. Better not to post anything on LitNet until the storm is over.


Thanks, Danik, for reading and the nice comment, but what's the storm?

----------


## tailor STATELY

Beautiful poem  :Smile: 

I believe Danik 2016 is referring to the current spam storm; wise council (backup/backup/backup).

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> Beautiful poem 
> 
> I believe Danik 2016 is referring to the current spam storm; wise council (backup/backup/backup).
> 
> Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
> tailor STATELY


Thanks, Tailor for your explanation and kindness.

----------


## Danik 2016

@Sorry, angli,

Saw your question only just now. Thanks for explaining, Tailor!

----------


## angliholic

> @Sorry, angli,
> 
> Saw your question only just now. Thanks for explaining, Tailor!


Thanks, Danik, for the reply. Stay blessed.

----------


## angliholic

Had it not been for fresh cool mornings,
butterflies lingering among marigolds,
and afternoon rain showers,
I don't know 
how I could've survived the sizzling summer.
While the trees are turning yellow,
I choose to be oblivious of the deadly winter's
just around the corner.
Instead, 
I'd rather turn my head 
to gaze at their brilliant gold color
and to appreciate the remaining beauty of life
if I hope to stay blessed.

----------


## Danik 2016

Hi, Angliholic,

It is a special pleasure to read your poem after the long spamstorm we had the last days.
A charming sing of recovery from you, probably our oldest poet!

"I choose to be oblivious of the deadly winter's
just around the corner.
Instead,
I'd rather turn my head
to gaze at their brilliant gold color
and to appreciate the remaining beauty of life
if I hope to stay blessed."

Wise words!

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Had it not been for fresh cool mornings,
> butterflies lingering among marigolds,
> and afternoon rain showers,
> I don't know 
> how I could've survived the sizzling summer.
> While the trees are turning yellow,
> I choose to be oblivious of the deadly winter's
> just around the corner.
> Instead, 
> ...


You're poetry has always been too Emo for me, Angli, but I understand and concede and everything else that it's not "for me" and doesn't have to be. Your images and especially the sounds that accompany them are--not lushly beautiful but gently beautiful, like wind chimes. If I find the struggle to stay blessed more of a slog, well that's my struggle. Bless you just the same.

----------


## angliholic

> You're poetry has always been too Emo for me, Angli, but I understand and concede and everything else that it's not "for me" and doesn't have to be. Your images and especially the sounds that accompany them are--not lushly beautiful but gently beautiful, like wind chimes. If I find the struggle to stay blessed more of a slog, well that's my struggle. Bless you just the same.


Thanks, Pompey, for dropping in and the wonderful feedback. And sorry for the belated reply because of some unexplainable reasons.

----------


## angliholic

I woke up this morning
and noticed that
winter was sneaking up on me.
Why didn't anyone remind me that
the season of colorful leaves falling
had vanished into thin air.
Now I feel like a fading morning glory~
too exhausted and reluctant to step outside
and check out what flowers are in season.
I think, in the long run,
I have to face the music~
Far far away have my daydreaming days gone
when I could lie willfully
under an old banyan tree
watching white clouds floating up in the sky
or savoring a winding stream nearby
gurgling.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed very much.

My favorite lines:_
Far far away have my daydreaming days gone
when I could lie willfully
under an old banyan tree
watching white clouds floating up in the sky
or savoring a winding stream nearby_

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Glad that you are back with your delicate, nostalgic verses:
"Why didn't anyone remind me that
the season of colorful leaves falling
had vanished into thin air."
It will be back, I trust. And you will be writing about it.

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed very much.
> 
> My favorite lines:_
> Far far away have my daydreaming days gone
> when I could lie willfully
> under an old banyan tree
> watching white clouds floating up in the sky
> or savoring a winding stream nearby_
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tailor, for dropping by and leaving your wonderful feedback here.




> Glad that you are back with your delicate, nostalgic verses:
> "Why didn't anyone remind me that
> the season of colorful leaves falling
> had vanished into thin air."
> It will be back, I trust. And you will be writing about it.


Thanks, Danik, for reading and your most uplifting words. I try hard to write beautiful pieces but I'm afraid that my muse is getting senile and dotted.

----------


## angliholic

Who was to blame?
When you were one and twenty
and charming as a purple water lily,
who wouldn't fall head over heels in love
with your bewitching smile
and became lame?
After the thief of youth and beauty
has stolen all of your colorful petals,
I can't help ruminating~
did I really fall in love with you
or simply with a pretty flower?
Seeing that you're not at all impeccable
as I am not, either,
I only have myself to thank.

----------


## angliholic

_
It was by sheer chance
that we ran across each other
just like two tumbleweeds rolling together
in a wasteland.
Although I'm not exactly your prince charming,
yet I'm sincere and keep smiling;
therefore,
please be kind and patient to me
because it's for sure
that we'll go our own way
sooner or later.
_

----------


## angliholic

While the wind's howling outside,
you don't need to keep reminding me
of those good old days
we had in warmer weather.
I do really remember and appreciate them,
but I don't believe
the summer sunshine is able
to disperse this iciness in cold winter.
In this bleak season,
I've lost my primitive instinct--dreaming.

----------


## angliholic

_
Don't make fun of me
because my face's wrinkly 
as the small dimples on the water
made by a breeze.
Please don't taunt me
because my hair's grayer 
than all the snow on the trees
in gloomy winter.
Despite being melancholy 
as a lonesome caterpillar,
I've come to treasure your honey
just like the eternal verity.

_

----------


## angliholic

_
Forget about me
just as I've forgotten 
all the stories of leaf shooting
in many a spring,
and I'll forget about you
just as you've forgotten
all the rumors of my returning
from a far away journey.
_

----------


## Danik 2016

A hearty wellcome, angliholic!

It´s good to be able to read your poems again.

----------


## angliholic

> A hearty wellcome, angliholic!
> 
> It´s good to be able to read your poems again.


Thanks, Danik, for dropping by and the kind words again. It's good to know that all's well under the attack of covid-19.

----------


## angliholic

_
Don't ask me
whether I'm in the mood for 
appreciating April showers
after it's been raining relentlessly
for a couple of days.
What's more,
if you, in a couple of weeks,
may not bring me your graciousness,
what's the use of 
a world of May flowers?
_

----------


## angliholic

_
I can't believe
I didn't stop to admire those small flowers
that I came across this evening 
on my way to the park
though I was captivated 
by their delightful colors
at first sight.
They were like shiny stars dotting the green grass
of the meadow,
which reminded me that it was April
and a day ago
there were showers after rain showers.
With the day getting dark,
I could only walk by,
wishing
some puppies would come running
and cherish those adorable sweeties 
on my behalf.
_

----------


## angliholic

_I know now
how painfully wrong I was
to have believed in the saying
"A thing of beauty is a joy forever."
You'd never know
how many times my heart was cut into pieces
by a knife
whenever I thought a poppy
might lose all its bewitching petals sooner or later.
How ironically true it is
only through making up my mind 
never to leave you
even though you've lost both rosy cheeks,
can I emancipate myself 
from deep anguish 
and redeem my peaceful mind!

_

----------


## angliholic

_It was a long time ago,
and I've forgotten the exact day
when I stopped wishing~
You be forever young and enchanting!
Anyway,
so long as you wear a big smile on your face
today and tomorrow,
I don't mind at all
whether your hair's getting gray
or there're countless wrinkles on your face.
_

----------


## angliholic

My dear, 

Don't let tear drops 
roll down your aging face
so easily
when you see red petals 
falling off your rose in spring.
Save some for the winter
when your favorite cherry tree
may lose all its leaves.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Melancholy, tears, and reflection... thank you for your poetry in these times.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## angliholic

> Melancholy, tears, and reflection... thank you for your poetry in these times.
> 
> Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
> tailor


Thank you, Tailor, for reading and leaving behind your most uplifting encouragement.

----------


## angliholic

_
With a view to being capable 
of appreciating a boundless blue sky
now and forevermore,
I'm all ready 
to take a step back
before a volcano eruption,
or before hitting the ceiling. 
_

----------


## angliholic

_On the outside,
I can clearly hear 
the melancholy sound of the winter wind,
yet, how should I begin
explaining to you
that I'm no more a lost sheep?
Just as
I'm not wrenching my heart again,
simply because the swaying poppies in June
are nowhere to be found 
in this wind howling season,
so am I no longer a moody man,
simply because your naive smiles in summer
are missing forever and ever.

_

----------


## Danik 2016

Beautiful verses, Angliholic. Welcome back!

----------


## angliholic

> Beautiful verses, Angliholic. Welcome back!


Thanks, Danik, for the forever nice comment.

----------


## angliholic

A voice inside of me 
keeps telling me
that I should pick up my pen,
though ancient and rusty, 
to write a poem once again,
not for the weather suddenly getting icy cold,
but for someone 
who keeps waiting to hear from me
on the far side of the sea.

----------


## WolfLarsen

I like it!

----------


## angliholic

> I like it!


Thanks, WolfLarsen, for dropping by and leaving encouraging words.

----------


## angliholic

It seems only yesterday
that I was twenty and two,
as most young men would do,
I'd linger away 
my precious golden morning
around many a poppy,
swaying and hypnotizing
at a sea bay. 
Now that the sun is setting,
I'm more like an old humble squirrel,
busy searching for a cozy tree hole.
I couldn't care less
if any young man comes 
and plucks all the flowers home
as long as I still treasure 
their intoxicating beauty
during my hibernation
in the freezing cold weather.

----------


## Danik 2016

Thanks for this beautiful and true comeback, Angly!

----------


## angliholic

> Thanks for this beautiful and true comeback, Angly!


Thanks, Danik, for dropping by and leaving beautiful footprints here.

----------


## angliholic

Wouldn't it be better
for us
to miss each other
than to meet each other?
It's not that
I'm not reminiscing
about a lass
radiant with rosy clouds,
but that
it's been ages
since I quit dreaming
of travelling
to numerous far off places~
no more stories
to tell you face to face.

----------


## angliholic

I'm so grateful to you 
for shining brightly and warmly 
during the daytime 
in the cold winter 
that I feel like crying and shedding tears.
If you remember to bring 
a couple of fragrant small white flowers
to those jasmine twigs
in front of my house,
just as you did in July,
it'll be as good as a miracle. 
I still have this blissful memory~
when young as April rain
you kept showering May flowers
onto my garden 
in the most delightful season.
Therefore,
promise me that 
you won't turn yourself again
into Cinderella's stepmother
while the night curtain is falling.

----------


## tonywalt

love these!

----------


## angliholic

> love these!


Thanks, Tony, for reading and your encouragement.

----------


## angliholic

Rumor has it that
those who find comfort in yellow dandelions
in autumn are lonely people.
However,
tonight I simply find a lamppost,
shivering alone
at a chilly street corner.
Watching motorcycles and cars
bustling around this small town,
and all the busy breadwinners
in a hurry going home,
I could only wish
everything's all right
with those little humble flowers,
once blooming massively and delightfully
in my wasteland.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Just like good eats- this is good reads! Always enjoy!

----------


## angliholic

> Just like good eats- this is good reads! Always enjoy!


Thanks, Buh4Bee, for the encouragement. Last night, it leaped to mind that I'm not a poet but a trash producing loser. I was wondering if I should keep painting graffiti or not.
Really appreciate your kind words.

----------


## angliholic

If you wish me to be as honest
as a mirror pond,
I'd rather 
you dropped in on me
when the twigs were budding.
Nonetheless,
you still make up your mind 
to come visiting 
this humble side of the fence
where the grass is less green
in the evening of early winter
just when I least expect.
If you showed up a bit earlier, say,
in the season of petals scattering
all over the path,
we would go, hand in hand, for a stroll,
all the way
joy written on our face,
to the woods
to watch the leaves turning yellow.
Without thinking twice,
I put up an umbrella 
to keep out the rain and the icy wind,
but ...
how should I also find a way 
to keep out the everlasting melancholy
in this season of dismay?

----------


## angliholic

My cheeks flushed for a moment 
with embarrassment
when I read what you said
about my style of poetry~
always so beautifully mellow,
which brings to you
a feeling of contentment~
I'm too bashful to assume
that my poems are entrancing 
as a dancing poppy,
or the lily in the valley,
but I'd prefer them to be
anonymous little flowers
always waiting by the roadside
in the middle of nowhere,
to soothe one or two 
weather-beaten lonely travelers
once in a long while.

----------


## Buh4Bee

That's why your poems are so enjoyable. For the lonely particularly! At least for me! Thanks for the read.

----------


## angliholic

If you ever wonder why
I haven't dropped by your mountain hut
for a long while,
carrying with me 
a guitar and a white daisy,
and if you assume 
I'm afraid of the icy winds howling 
like ghosts and demons,
or that 
the endless road is as bumpy as winding,
you're as wrong as assuming
jasmine's still blooming in November. 
Maybe, you can reveal your true colors 
and still assume
it's romantic and charming
to wear a fresh daisy in gray hair
while playing the guitar,
yet I'm just bashful as a leaf of mimosa.

----------


## Danik 2016

Enjoyed that flowery poem! So glad you are back!

----------


## Danik 2016

Lonely travelers. That it us, remaining litneters.

----------


## angliholic

> That's why your poems are so enjoyable. For the lonely particularly! At least for me! Thanks for the read.


Thanks, Buh4Bee, for dropping by again and leaving the kind words for me, which are sure my spiritual food to keep on writing.

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed that flowery poem! So glad you are back!


Thanks, Danik, it's so wonderful to read your positive feedback. I'm glad too. I have nothing to lose~if there's no one care to read my graffiti, at least I'm improving my English. 




> Lonely travelers. That it us, remaining litneters.


Yes, we're all lovely travelers in this world.

----------


## angliholic

It's almost midnight
on this side of the ocean.
If you, all unknowingly, can't doze off, 
just as, for no good reason at all,
the cold weather has been here to stay,
why not get up and write a poem?
If it is not touching and picturesque enough,
why not hit the bed again
and appeal to Venus for mercy
in your dream?
And, if you still can't fall asleep,
try replacing your pillow 
with a book of poetry.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Ha! At the end of the day, before going to sleep the book is still our best friend. Cheers! Have fun writing!

----------


## angliholic

> Ha! At the end of the day, before going to sleep the book is still our best friend. Cheers! Have fun writing!


Thank you, Buh, for dropping by again the kind words. Cheers! We all need warm comfort in the ruthless wintry world.

----------


## angliholic

Let the rain keep on falling
until our hearts grow mold.
For no good reason at all,
why must the sky be so sentimental?
It's only the season
when cypresses getting bald,
once so lush green and tall,
before wild geese fly southward,
before our smiles get freezing cold.
Let the rain keep on falling,
all I need is
a good and deep slumber
in this ruthless winter.
By the way,
in case little birds are coming back 
and chirping again in the garden of early spring,
you can save all the trouble 
of giving me a morning call.
All I need is
a long and peaceful slumber.
Let the rain keep on falling.

----------


## angliholic

It's as conspicuous 
as a blue morning glory 
becoming falling petals of sorry
the moment when the sun's setting,
the moment when magpies no longer singing.
Yet at the age of flowery youth,
how should I know the truth?
I was just a tender callow fellow.
All I craved was the red apple 
shining on your face,
and never thought twice
whether it'd be shrinking or wrinkling 
in gloomy weather.
Nevertheless, don't be suspicious
that I'll leave you
the day when swallows are migrating.
Just as a moth keeps dancing 
around the flame of a candle
without rhyme or reason,
I'm more than willing to be with you 
this life and the next
until you forget the meanings of blue.

----------


## angliholic

Tonight, 
I'm sleepless again
like a burning candle, flickering alone 
in the dim light,
and racking my brain,
not for a way to go, way up north, 
to Alaska though the rush is always on.
It's as clear as the flowing water
in a stream at spring time
that I wasn't born with a silver spoon 
in my mouth,
and never ponder 
on the chance of carrying some yellow metal 
in my mouth
to meet my maker
when it's time to push up the daisies.
Well, speaking of those pretty lasses,
if only,
with a stroke of genius, 
I'd come up with more wondrous verses,
as resplendent as those nature's daughters
in delightful yellow dresses
to brighten up the gloomy world of some admirers,
it might be more sunshine
than to hit the goldmine
and live happily ever after for eternity.

----------


## angliholic

My friends,
If you don't mind at all,
I'll give you a morning call
since there's no feathered friends
coming to say hello,
since there's no more sunshine
to kill your sorrow
in this winter world.
Let's play a game of badminton.
If you forget to bring your racket,
don't worry and be happy.
As long as you never forget 
to bring your laughter,
loud as thunder,
I'll carry my smile, 
sincere as sunlight.
Maybe,
we're not perfect as professionals,
but we'll be cheerful as a monkey
and healthy as a puppy.

----------


## angliholic

If silence is gold,
that must be the reason why
the sky is so gray that I want to sigh.
Seeing that there's not a marigold
to be seen in late November,
how will you comfort a lamenter?

----------


## Danik 2016

Yea, sounds good! But the available forum game is Six Games Reboot!

----------


## angliholic

> Yea, sounds good! But the available forum game is Six Games Reboot!


Thanks, Danik, for dropping by. Yes, here we usually play at least five games or two hours at a time. I usually lose one or two kilograms for two hours.

----------


## angliholic

I can't believe my eyes~
it's already late November,
and you're still blooming ravishingly 
like a morning glory 
that I just came across
while passing through a village,
no less poor than remote.
I can't help but admit~
you're still beautiful;
nevertheless,
I doubt whether
it's as much meaningful~
putting on your indigo purple dress
and shuddering in the sea breeze
at a time when 
there's no butterflies or bees around.
And I have to apologize to you
for being neither a secret admirer 
nor a careful gardener.
Fleeting 
as a silk of smoke floating in the air,
I'm just a passenger.

----------


## angliholic

Supposing 
life can be compared to a journey,
then I think 
I have to hurry,
not to print money like crazy,
but to jot down in a book of poetry, 
the beauty of life stories 
that's unfolding along the journey.
Don't you ever ridicule me
when you find me
trudging in the falling blue
or feeding on the morning dew!
Since time immemorial~
do I have to remind you~
none could've carried earthly belongings,
their wistful yearnings,
with them to push up the daisies
except for
leaving behind the beauty of poetry,
the joy for eternity.

----------


## Buh4Bee

We can always depend on books and booze as the most dependable and best company.

----------


## angliholic

> We can always depend on books and booze as the most dependable and best company.


Thanks, Buh, for the romantic and intoxicating feedback.

----------


## Danik 2016

> I can't believe my eyes~
> it's already late November,
> and you're still blooming ravishingly 
> like a morning glory 
> that I just came across
> while passing through a village,
> no less poor than remote.
> I can't help but admit~
> you're still beautiful;
> ...


Loved that!

----------


## angliholic

> Loved that!


Thanks, Danik, for the timely boost while the wind is howling like ghosts and demons outside in this part of the world.

----------


## Buh4Bee

> Thanks, Buh, for the romantic and intoxicating feedback.


Haha! Cheers!

----------


## angliholic

The glory of yesterday
is as hard to find
as a sunny summer day
at a time when the wind outside
is wailing like a banshee.
And the sky is nothing but murky
with deep sorrow,
you might just as well 
forget about the rainbow 
and tomorrow
because tonight 
must be a starless night.
And someone must be dreamless
in conjunction with cureless.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Hope you are enjoying a good book of poetry.

----------


## angliholic

Seeing that the beauty 
of a white calla lily
can't last longer
than the season of Indian summer,
I can do nothing but collect your laughter
along with the pretty rose color 
on your face 
in the book of my poetry
sooner rather than later
before it's plucked and put in a vase.
By the way,
my poetry is for those who go astray
in the jungle of a concrete city,
and it's as free
as the blue sky you see.

----------


## angliholic

When early December's withering
like those water lilies in cold weather,
I'm startled to remember
my blissful days are also evanescing
even before I comprehend the meaning 
of holding spring dear
while stream water is still clear.

----------


## angliholic

Is it a marvelous feat or miracle?
In a democracy
where everyone should be equal,
but some are richer than a country
whereas others poor as a squirrel.
If you ask me,
I don't mind 
who owns the Empire building
providing that I still possess a window 
of white clouds, roaming
in the blue carefree canopy.
Once in a while, please remind
the gentle breeze 
not to bring in any tinge of sorrow.

----------


## angliholic

I miss April,
which was once in your eye,
so much so that I sigh.
On the distant hill 
there must be a maple,
I believe,
shedding leaves now like tears 
on my behalf
as if there's no tomorrow
on this somber day.
I guess
you're going to miss 
till doomsday
the May sunrise 
which was once here to play.
Nevertheless,
I know 
I must hang on
like the last leaf
clinging to the ivy vine
in the depth of winter
so as to pass on 
the bewitching story of a drifter,
perhaps, sweet as red wine,
perhaps, bitter as lemon.

----------


## angliholic

In the wake of days 
of wind and rain,
my friends, 
let's step out
to a green meadow,
wearing a Mexican sombrero
to herd the cloud.
Let's step out
to expose all of our sorrow
in the sunshine, 
warm and mellow.
Instead of riding horses,
we may lie down 
watching flocks of white worriless
roaming about 
in the blue heavens
with no post or rail fences.
Let's step out.
Supposing
we may drift off to an exotic land,
don't even feel distress.
They won't go missing,
for the boundless sky is 
our pastureland.
So, let's step out.

----------


## angliholic

Since I knew 
the meaning of blue.
I've recognized your name.
Yet it's a shame
that I didn't have a clue
why I've never had a liking 
for you
especially 
when you're shuddering
in the brittle air
on bleak hills and everywhere.
Seeing that 
the season 
you're blooming 
is the season
maple leaves are falling,
I guess 
I finally realize the reason 
why the wind's weeping 
like a willow
and why I'm not willing
to face tomorrow.

----------


## angliholic

Words just fail me
whenever
the fantabulous verse~
April showers bring May flowers~
springs to mind.
It's a pity
that I don't know
who came up with this romantic line,
yet I dreamily know
December rain brings me
nothing but pain.
Coming out of nowhere,
the moonshine in the lane
whispers something 
in my ear~
The colder the weather becomes,
the more fragrant the plum blossoms.
Supposing
tranquil beauty 
only thrives in the adverse rain,
I'm willing 
to shed an ocean of tear
merely to endure this infinite pain
and never complain.

----------


## angliholic

Following the foot steps of April showers,
you were a gazing bud 
of May flowers,
waiting to be written on the fragrant leaf 
of my book of poetry.
In the wake of December rain,
which brings me nothing but pain,
I'm merely a rusty leaf
waiting to be written in a melancholy leaf 
of your book of diary
before falling upon the mud.

----------


## angliholic

I came up with a poem
while taking a walk 
in the misty rain,
ethereal
as a puff of smoke,
surreal 
as climbing a rainbow.
Come tomorrow,
I'll send it to you.
You needn't rack your brain
or feel blue
while reading
and smiling
at your cozy home.
It's sure to overshadow
all your sorrow.

----------


## angliholic

Gold's definitely sparkling 
and dazzling,
but it's a pity
that I'd rather my poetry
to be light as a feather
and ethereal as moonlight.
That's why 
it can fly and hover
like a glowing firefly
in the dead of night.
Without precious burden 
on my wings,
my soul is left in peace,
and that's the time
my inspiration's ready 
to float on air,
and sing like a wind chime
in the breeze.

----------


## angliholic

As the night's still young,
I take a stroll 
on a winter street 
of a small town.
It being windy and chilly,
I stop for a while,
lifting my head,
and looking up at the night sky,
murky and empty.
Seeing that 
there's not a single star,
I long to see the bride in June 
so much that
I start searching hard 
for what she looks like in my brain, 
but in vain.
I can barely remember 
love-in-the-mist was once 
in season,
but never in December.

----------


## angliholic

On the timeline
you wrote,
"Snacks and peanut candy,
these little things around,
really sweeten life."
If you don't mind,
send me a piece or two
to heal this inner void of mine
when the moon turns blue.
As soon as I'm free,
I'll send you one or two,
the most nostalgic leaves of vine,
to keep you company,
to enrich the odyssey 
of your life.

----------


## angliholic

Give me an empty glass
so that I'm free 
to fill it with my favorite grape wine,
so that I'm free 
to choose the aromatic lemongrass
as Muse of my verse,
so that I'm free
to pen a line or two, 
perhaps eternal or blue,
as the evergreen vine.

----------


## Danik 2016

Glad to read your poetry. You rightly say:
"That's why
it can fly and hover
like a glowing firefly
in the dead of night.
Without precious burden
on my wings,
my soul is left in peace,
and that's the time
my inspiration's ready
to float on air,
and sing like a wind chime
in the breeze."

----------


## angliholic

> Glad to read your poetry. You rightly say:
> "That's why
> it can fly and hover
> like a glowing firefly
> in the dead of night.
> Without precious burden
> on my wings,
> my soul is left in peace,
> and that's the time
> ...


Thank you, Danik, for your most uplifting feedback. I'll keep searching the beauty in the remaining days of my life and keep writing it down.

----------


## angliholic

If you know
it's a beautiful misunderstanding 
that people here often take cosmos flowers
for Persian daisies,
then you should also know 
why, 
under the bleak sky,
beside a lonely farmhouse,
there's always a field of Persian lasses,
waiting patiently 
and quietly
in the winter wind
for their landlord to come home.

----------


## angliholic

I didn't expect today 
would be sunny 
as a sunny side up I ate yesterday
when it was cold and wet 
as a wet fish
on this subtropical island.
So rare and bright is the sunshine,
especially in December,
that I'd like to cut a few patches 
with a scissor
and send them to you,
but this plan won't do
just as you can't hold water
with a fishnet.
Hence,
this little poem springs to mind;
enclosed is the sunshine
to share with you.
Hopefully,
it may brings a ray of cheerfulness 
to your gloomy day.

----------


## angliholic

Without eating bread 
for many a day,
you'll go hungry 
and become skinny 
as a rake.
Without dipping your head 
in the elegance 
of poetry
for only a day,
you'll become vulgar 
as a monkey
and misery as a wreck.
If there's only one choice 
between the two,
I guess,
you'll choose the same 
as I do.

----------


## angliholic

Supposing
it's sentimental but true to say
that life is short,
yet beauty is immortal,
then one day
you don't need to sob,
as the wind does in the forest,
the day when I must leave,
like a fading leaf,
drifting in the chilly breeze 
and finally 
falling onto the ground.
Just pick it up gently,
glue it to a floral vignette
and be free to moon around.

----------


## Danik 2016

> If you don't mind
> could you lend me a smile
> so that I could bury it in my barren land 
> 
> And wish in a little while
> it might grow into an oasis of sunflowers
> on the wasteland


This is so beautiful, angliholic!

----------


## angliholic

> This is so beautiful, angliholic!


Thank you, Danik, for reminding me of that poem written many years ago. Yes, it's still beautiful to me.

----------


## angliholic

If you happen to see me
lying under a banyan tree
in the light of day,
please don't presume 
that I've run out of steam 
or feel sleepy.
Neither do I
enjoy the cold winter wind~
I'm just temporarily
running short of inspiration.
Hence,
don't bother to awaken me
so that I may lie here
until the sun's getting too doddery
to shine,
until Persian daisies forget 
how to smile,
until a beautiful piece of poetry
leaps to mind.

----------


## angliholic

A sage once told me~
If I could imagine
life's an anthology of poetry,
then it might turn to be 
a pleasant feeling
to hear the north wind whistling 
down the sky,
to say nothing 
of the spring rain 
which was easy on the eye.
Just as God gives us the garden
of paradise,
the rain is sure to bring 
a smile to every wild flower
in the plain
where there's a river 
gurgling 
its winding way to the sea.

----------


## angliholic

After doodling a verse,
I suppose
it must be touching
and captivating
as the yellow rose of Texas.
Hence,
I can hardly wait 
to read it one more time.
Before finishing the first line, 
I fall asleep myself.
The temperature outside 
is cold enough 
for the most optimistic people
to suffer from depression,
not to mention
this insomnia killer of mine,
which is sure as hell
to bore a normal person to death,
like the last straw
that murders a camel.

----------


## angliholic

The life of a poet is 
less glamorous
than that of a beggar.
The latter enjoys at least 
three meals a day,
whereas the former at most 
one a day.
In the worst case scenario,
a poet may go hungry 
for days,
sometimes,
even for months,
without food of inspiration.

----------


## angliholic

No one sees me
stopping by a rice paddy
after harvest
in broad daylight.
The busy sparrows gleaning nearby
must surmise
I'm lonely as lonely can be.
Nevertheless,
the carefree winter breeze
which is basking
in the precious December sunlight
must guess
I'm here simply
to search for poetic muses.
Well,
confused as the confusing clouds
in the sky,
I wonder why
I have Chinese ancestry
whereas
my shadow is of a Bohemian.

----------


## angliholic

It's not necessary 
for you to remind me
of the cheerful sunshine of yesterday
because
no matter how warm it was,
it can't drive away the cold front of today.
It's not necessary 
for you to remind me
of the yellow flower of yesterday
because 
no matter how beautiful it was,
it can't remain forever young as a lass.

----------


## angliholic

I see
there's a wide river 
widening 
between you and me;
I must admit
it was my wandering spirit
that should 
take the blame.
Now that 
I've learned 
how to play the game,
a prodigal son 
returning home,
please give me
one more chance
to erase 
the moody weather
from your window pane,
to stretch 
my sincerity 
across that river,
and to make 
a gentle span 
for you 
to walk on blissfully 
into my humble lane 
again.

----------


## angliholic

On Christmas Eve morning,
there's nothing
I can do 
but miss the sweet morning dew,
but that's not the reason
I'm feeling blue.
It's neither 
the weather's getting cold,
nor am I getting old.
But would you
be kind enough to show me 
how to craft an intoxicating piece of poetry,
and how to paint a purple daisy 
on your face
when the world's getting colorless,
and my imagination lusterless?

----------


## angliholic

Having climbed many a mountain,
having crossed the Pacific ocean,
having been 
to England,
even to the promised land,
and back to Buckingham Fountain,
I've never seen 
a lady
more happy go lucky 
than Lisa.
Her enthusiasm gives forth aroma
more fragrant than 
that of Mona Lisa.
A red rose may expire,
but her smiles never retire.
The sun may whine,
but her fervent heart will always shine
during the darkest hour,
sparkling 
like a light tower
lest lonely souls might get lost
when the weather's so foul
that there's misty frost.

----------


## angliholic

Cold rain,
blown awry by winter wind,
keeps sprinkling,
flying,
and tapping 
on the windowpane.
Simply 
at the thought 
of stepping outdoors,
I turn timid 
as a lamb.
If I can't leave my shadows
here and there
on the quiet lane
that leads to a fantasy world
of mine,
what's the use 
of the pen
that used to 
spin whimsical poetry
while dreaming 
under an evergreen tree?

----------


## angliholic

It's as easy 
as you can see
plenty 
of artificially beautiful faces
in fancy dresses 
in a metropolitan city,
but I firmly believe
you have to leave 
for a humble village
in a remote valley
to look for the most sincere smiles
which are worthy
to go a thousand miles.

----------


## angliholic

Perchance,
you adore the wonder
of this world,
and believe in the creator;
you should also love the Lord.
Perchance,
you take a fancy 
to my poetry;
then feel free 
to fall in love with the beauty
but never me.
My poetry may be 
as bewitching
as the sunset glow
in the evening,
but you'll feel absolutely sorrow
if you dear me
because I have nothing 
for you 
to feed on at dawn
except the sweet morning dew
clinging to a dancing daisy.

----------


## angliholic

I have many a reason
to believe 
you're the winter season.
Every so soften,
when you're howling
and roaring
like a north wind,
I make believe
to be an old banyan,
mercifully thick-skinned.
Surrounded by stormy weather,
I keep silent;
it's not because I'm sulky
but because I'm more lenient,
for I still remember
you used to be
beautiful, graceful and tender 
like a spring breeze
singing with ease
and I, gleeful as a bee.

----------


## angliholic

When you feel sorrow,
why not take a look at a sparrow?
Easily satisfied with a few grains,
it never brings pains
to mother nature,
let alone causing trouble.
However,
only few people 
treasure such a small creature,
harmless and humble.
It's really a shame,
but who should take the blame?

----------


## angliholic

Supposing
you're yearning
for a big feast
on the intoxicating scenery
of snowflakes, gently
swirling
around plum blossoms
in full swing,
at least,
you have to confront
and suffer
the cold front
in the depth of winter
in the first place.

----------


## angliholic

You say,
you don't write much anymore,
and you're not sure
why.
As a kind passer-by,
I'd say,
keep on dreaming
and never 
give up crafting.
Maybe, our poetry
might look ugly and messy
as a caterpillar 
yesterday.
If only we hang on today
and tomorrow,
even school boys know
a caterpillar
turns pretty as an ethereal fairy
some day.

----------


## angliholic

My dear friends,
Let's say goodbye
to it all,
to the host and the ghost
in the past year.
Let's raise a toast
to the new year
because after tonight
I fear
not everything's all right.
Let's congratulate,
before it's too late,
on growing older
though
not necessarily wiser.
Nonetheless,
who cares about being wiser
as long as
we're more gracious
and kinder to one another.
Note: Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

The winter mizzle 
might be ethereal 
and beautiful,
yet more sentimental
than a girl.
Out of the blue,
and I didn't have a clue,
it stopped raining 
for a while
on this freezing cold morning.
I thought 
it'd be worth my while
to harvest some vegetables 
in the garden,
and I gave you my word.
All of a sudden,
I caught a glimpse
of the orange marigolds there
in full swing.
They were so dazzling 
that I completely
forgot about my promise
and brought nothing
but beauty charming home. 
Sorry, 
you may go hungry 
without greens tonight.
Nevertheless,
isn't it a blessing in disguise,
for those fragrant flowers
may put a smile 
on your face 
for more than one night?

Revised Version

----------


## Buh4Bee

> You say,
> you don't write much anymore,
> and you're not sure
> why.
> As a kind passer-by,
> I'd say,
> keep on dreaming
> and never 
> give up crafting.
> ...


This one is lovely. I enjoyed the message. Good to keep struggling to improve the craft. Happy New Year, Angliholic!

----------


## angliholic

> This one is lovely. I enjoyed the message. Good to keep struggling to improve the craft. Happy New Year, Angliholic!


Thanks, Buh, for dropping by and the kind comment. We all need to keep struggling to improve the craft since none is perfect, nor is our poetry.

----------


## angliholic

Having been a good for nothing
all along the journey
except for writing
some little poetry,
sometimes,
I feel so superfluous
like a butterfly
invisible in the winter night sky
that I want to cry.
I don't wish 
my poetry to be showy 
as a dancing poppy,
to be gorgeous 
as a red rose,
or to be sweet
as a purple violet.
If only 
it could be a humble temple
ever ready to accommodate people,
homeless or hopeless,
coming to draw solace.

----------


## angliholic

A pink peony
will never turn a phony
no matter
the environment.
If it's your wise argument,
then I ought to
know better than to
persuade you
into loving
my favorite April showers
which are sure to
bring colorful May flowers.
Seeing
kindness is always right,
I'll let you
win the fight
if you're yearning
to prove to me
that May flowers
are less pretty and lovely
than a pink peony.

----------


## angliholic

They say
you're a fragrant petal,
while, in a way,
I'm a stink beetle. 
I ponder 
it'll definitely let you feel blue
to recall the day
when we bumped into
each other.
Seeing 
a fragrant petal
turning into a lonely petal,
I feel like crying.
However,
it's not sprinkling.

----------


## angliholic

You're a pretty poem, 
and I'd like to read you fondly
while taking a roam
in the serene morning
when you're most enthralling.
Come tomorrow
and you're constantly
forever changing
like a kaleidoscope,
I won't give up hope,
for I know
the only thing
that you won't change
is a deep purple blue sage.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Just as 
a hummingbird 
can hardly 
leave
a golden honeysuckle,
I naively believe
in the previous life
we were once 
man and wife.
Although 
I'm not a hummingbird,
I desire nothing 
but to see your life 
blooming 
joyfully
and fragrantly 
as a honeysuckle.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

When I first came across 
Humpty Dumpty,
the one who sat on the wall
and had a great fall,
I was twenty,
and couldn't but fancy
what moral 
in it there was.
Now, 
all the king's horses 
and all the king's men
can't put me together again
since I've had myself 
many a great fall 
along this journey.
Life is so cruel
that I can't help being regretful
for having been a fool.
On second thought,
if there were 
no stormy weather,
how could you and I gather 
many a windfall?

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Supposing
you're the water flowing
down a hill,
I'm a mountain stream
that carries you,
winding through the forest,
past the mill.
Without you,
a stream would be nothing
but empty
Without me,
the water would stand still,
becoming a dead sea.

----------


## angliholic

Humbly love you,
and that's why
I'm writing this poem for you.
I swear to the blue sky
I'm no longer 
the notorious guy
that I used be,
but could you believe me?
Honestly,
I've penned hundreds for you,
but didn't send you.
You're not to read this either
because I'll forever
keep it a secret from you,
because I truly love you.

----------


## angliholic

I wrote a poem
for you
but didn't send it through,
still kept in a bottle
beside a bunch of honeysuckle.
Although you're half a world away,
there's always a way
for you
to read my mind
if we're two of the same kind
just as a humming bird
is able to perceive the fragrant word
of golden honeysuckle
from a thousand miles away.

----------


## angliholic

If you grace my humble place
in the snowy season,
I'll efface the bleak wind and rain
from the horizon 
for you,
leaving only snowflakes,
falling like colorful petals from heaven
on sunny lakes.
To do the trick,
I don't have to perform magic,
for you
are sure to bring along with you
a light red carnation,
inclusive of my inspiration.


Revised Version

----------


## Buh4Bee

May you continue to find inspiration! Sweet love poems during a snowy January day. Thank you for sharing these sunny pictures.

----------


## angliholic

> May you continue to find inspiration! Sweet love poems during a snowy January day. Thank you for sharing these sunny pictures.


Thanks, Buh, for dropping by and the kind words. Wish you have a wonderful day.

----------


## angliholic

It's drizzling and colder today
than yesterday,
but it's still a blissful day 
like everyday for me.
It's not because
I can taste your strawberry,
or I'll win the lottery,
but because
I don't mind
whether it's rain or shine
so long as 
I can maintain a peaceful mind.

----------


## angliholic

You and I used to enjoy taking 
a walk in the afternoon
while it was raining 
in June.
It's still the same rain, 
but I'll groan in pain
if you're leaving
in the winter rain.
It's still the same you
that I knew,
but why 
are rains in my eye
when I see you waning
under the January blue sky?

----------


## angliholic

I'm perfectly all right now
if you could only
erase those brooding clouds
from my window pane.
I couldn't feel better now
if you could only
efface those footprints
you left on my quiet lane.
Don't you worry about me now
if you could only
find me a needle
to stitch up
those broken pieces of pain.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

It's a long road
where there's no turning
on the horizon.
The instant it stops raining,
I'm sure
you'll be beaming.
It's an eternal winter
when there's no hope for spring
but gloomy weather.
Once the sun starts shining,
I bet,
you'll be flying.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Supposing 
to be immortal
is as good as
to be a withered willow 
or a faded rose petal,
supposing 
it's frightful 
to look forward to tomorrow,
and supposing 
life is not beautiful 
but sorrow,
then I'd choose 
to be a morning glory,
smiling gorgeously 
in the morning
and floating 
handsomely 
away in the evening.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

It's freezing 
cold and raining.
Simply because
I have bigger fish to fry,
I have no choice
but to keep on trekking
along an endless lane,
which will lead me to heaven,
a castle in the air,
or nowhere~
it's anyone's guess.
Under a gloomy sullen sky,
I have to imagine
the scintillating spring 
is still here
and the icy tear 
of winter
on my face is nothing 
but summer rain.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Supposing 
a good poem
can be compared to 
a pretty girl,
then without a doubt,
you're the prettiest poem
I've ever read.
I fell head over heels
in love with you
at first sight.
Now the more 
I read you,
the more 
I'm attached to you
as well as
your profound fragrance.
I have no choice
but to commit you
to my memory 
in case
you might leave me 
one day 
without bidding me 
adieu.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

All of a sudden,
without rhyme or reason,
you're sadly sobbing
like a crying baby
this morning.
Wasn't it reported yesterday
that you're going to shine 
for many a day
to come?
After many an autumn 
have slipped away,
you're still lucky 
to remain bewitching
yet moody
like a sentimental lady
at play.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

If you're grieving 
for the spring
that has sneaked away 
without warning
with the one 
you adore most.
Why not take in
the heavenly blues,
for they're forever young 
as the one 
you pine for most?
I'm certain
you'll ignore the blues
for many a century
the moment 
you're wrapped up in 
ethereal beauty.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

It's drizzling again,
and I'm thinking of you.
Thinking of your silky long hair,
floating in the air,
conjuring up a dreamy heaven 
in the misty rain 
on this autumn night.
I'm eager to be a street lamp,
ever waiting ...
waiting for you
to stroll by
to reflect your grace 
on each raindrop 
on my face.
If you happen to see me 
wobbling ...,
don't blame the innocent wind
or the whisky,
for it's your intoxicating beauty 
that makes me drunk 
over and over again.

----------


## angliholic

During the whole day,
I meditate 
on the holy verse,
and nothing in this universe
seems to be able to lead me astray~
never getting dead drunk,
pretty much like a monk.
Come the evening,
without thinking,
I start dancing
around an artificial street light
until deep into the night.

----------


## angliholic

On the rainy day,
I'm your handy umbrella 
on the way
back home
to hold on to dearly
like a poem.
More often than not, 
I fear not 
dripping 
like a leaking jug,
if only 
you feel safe and snug.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

My friend,

I'm afraid
all parties must come to an end.
One day
when you have to see me off,
don't get in a fret
as to 
what to wear for the day.
Suppose 
you don't have anything valuable
to put on,
just wear a smile,
sincere and humble.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Is it for real
that you moved to a blue bayou 
named Ethereal?
I had meant to present you 
with a bunch of yellow roses,
but didn't have any chances.
It makes no difference
now that 
those flowers are meaningless, 
compared with your sublime grace.
Without rhyme or reason,
the rain simply keeps falling tonight
during this dry season,
and it's freezing cold 
in the middle of the night.
However,
what really makes me feel blue
is not the wintry weather, 
but you 
that disappeared without a trace.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Crying ...,
the moment 
I came into this world 
I was crying ...
When your smile was here to stay
bright and charming,
to humble all the May flowers,
I was crying ...,
worrying 
it'd disappear one day.
Now that you've drifted far far away,
I'm crying ...
like a cicada facing 
an empty stage
at the extreme edge
of the world.
Perhaps,
one day 
when I stop crying,
it'll be the day you start crying.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

If you're a white cloud,
I'd rather be a green mountain
lying flat on my back,
gazing admiringly at you
up above my head
night and day.
Don't be upset
when I'm gaping and speechless,
for there's a little brook nearby
rippling a sweet melody 
on my behalf.
Suppose you ask 
what I'm worried about most,
then you'll see
it's you 
that might get sad one day
and turn yourself into tears.
I'm not afraid 
to get soaking wet,
but I might miss you 
for ages before running across 
your reincarnation 
once again.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Roselles are coming 
back to flower 
at this time of the year
without making 
any promise 
to the season.
Yet without a reason,
you've disappeared forever 
and ever.
Your sweetness of yesterday
has turned into this sorrow 
of today
If there's a tornado 
tomorrow,
I wonder
whether 
it's able to move this sorrow
even for a centimeter.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

In view of being
just a weed, 
small and humble,
I know clearly
how to count my blessing.
I regard myself 
as lucky,
for I don't need to be
constantly
under the pressure
of transforming myself
into the tallest tree 
in the field 
so that 
I can enjoy 
living a simple 
and peaceful life.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Badly missing home,
and treading alone on the way home,
on a walking path
lined with evergreen pines,
all of a sudden,
I wake up to the warm sunshine
that's spreading brightly 
over the grass, 
the trees and my body.
If you ask me by chance,
which is the utmost importance
in my life,
you or the winter sunshine?
Without a doubt,
my answer is not the sunshine.
Though it can light my way home,
yet a house is not a home
without you.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

And you're leaving today
in such a hurry,
It seems only yesterday 
you came to visit me.
Rosebuds are still pretty,
for one more day
will you be able to stay
to appreciate their beauty
together in May?


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Let the snow fall,
and let me close the door
of this ancient poetry store.
After the evening glow 
has turned resplendent no more,
I wonder
whether songbirds still remember 
how to sing their song
in tune 
with June
in a sky grey and dull.
Let me go,
and let the snow fall
since I don't have anything 
beautiful
to show to the world.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

If you feel like calling on me,
you needn't run all the way
to my shabby shanty.
You can save all your troubles today
as well as another day.
Constantly riding on air,
I'm everywhere 
except at my own humble place.
In case
I'm being at my shanty,
my mind will be still lingering
in a green valley
where there's a stream flowing 
serenely
night and day.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Our heavenly Father,
We thank thee for providing our daily bugs.
We ask thee to keep showering us 
with countless green backs
and protect us from getting old.
We can easily deposit those extra bucks
in a bank,
but where could we get rid of
those gnawing old ages?
Please forgive us our trespasses
as we forgive those predators
who prey upon us.
After all,
we're just trivial praying mantes.

Amen


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

You're not so gorgeous
as a red rose,
but I love you 
none the less.
While the whole world 
is rushing for Mary or gold,
I still prefer to stay with you,
not because 
you're most famous
but because
you're pure and pristine
in essence
giving off a faint fragrance
on your own
in an obscure garden,
having long been forgotten 
by the world.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

If this is the last picture 
I paint,
it's not a wedding bouquet 
but the rosy color
on your face.
If this is the last verse 
I pen,
it sure is your smile 
that's pure 
as a lily
by the lake shore.
If there's something 
I want to say 
to you
on this Monday morning
cold and blue,
it's not how much I love you
but how are you.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Not capable of crafting 
a mountain 
of shiny yellow gold
for the whole world 
to adore,
I'm pretty used to eating 
my humble pie, 
and willing
to grow 
in my homely garden
a few tiny jasmines
to share 
their sweet fragrance
and my writing
with friendly neighbors.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

I see through my window pane
all is quiet and calm
in a small lane
except for a few birds 
singing a psalm,
praising the serenity of autumn
in the afternoon.


Revised Version.

----------


## angliholic

Oh!
Summer Breeze,
while you're humming,
all the golden hair aspens 
start pulling up their skirts,
coyly revealing their creamy long legs,
and swaying gracefully
to your intoxicating melody.
You know 
I'm not a man of whisky
but still tipsy
enough to forget about sorrow.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

If, by accident,
you love my poetry,
a classical Chinese beauty,
graceful and elegant,
please shower me with your love,
gracious as a flying dove.
Your love is my Muse
inspiring me to keep on crafting
and sharing
a world of fantasy,
bewitching
as a red poppy
dancing in the breeze,
so aesthetically appealing
that you may forget to breathe.

----------


## angliholic

When the orchard has grown 
beautifully mellow,
all the blossoms are fully blown,
ready to greet a shiny new tomorrow
and leave behind our sorrow.
When uttering even a word
is too wordy,
why not reap this apple memory
silently with tears and smiles 
on our face
in the season of harvest?



Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Is it fate 
or simply the wind
that you become my best mate?
Where have your folks gone?
In the yard,
you stand all alone.
Neither a bard,
nor a man of lion,
be that as it may,
I take a fancy to a dandelion.


Revised Version

----------


## Buh4Bee

I love this one about a dandelion. Sometimes it's just the one person who is there.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Love this poem... I have a profound love for dandelions.

37 percent Dandelions and Fairies.png... my desktop wallpaper although this is resized to 37% to be able to upload here and I use the image "stretched" as well to fit my entire desktop screen  :Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle), 
tailor

----------


## angliholic

> I love this one about a dandelion. Sometimes it's just the one person who is there.


Thanks, Buh, for dropping by and the nice feedback.




> Love this poem... I have a profound love for dandelions.
> 
> 37 percent Dandelions and Fairies.png... my desktop wallpaper although this is resized to 37% to be able to upload here and I use the image "stretched" as well to fit my entire desktop screen 
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle), 
> tailor


Thanks, Tailor, for reading and the positive feedback.

----------


## angliholic

If you want to know
where I came from
or where I'm going to go,
it's no different from
asking a breeze where to blow.
I'm nothing 
but a roaming bum,
having no seeds of hope to plant
on your fertile land,
no roof to shelter you from the rain.
The blue sky is my home,
and all that I own.
If you miss my poem,
you might as well 
look for a daffodil
that's dancing beside a mill.
But there's no stair 
leading to my humble dwelling,
no string 
tethering my wandering soul,
for I'm anything
but a kite.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

I love to take a stroll
along a quiet country road
to watch the winter sun
shining softly,
touching and caressing fondly
each lovely face
of the graceful small grass
along a rivulet.
And a breeze 
keeps pulling up the lush green skirts 
of the silent trees,
as pretty as child brides,
standing on the roadside.
The serene paradise may be fleeting,
yet this euphoric feeling
and the rural beauty
I'll treasure in my memory
long enough to forget
the next cold storm may hit
in any minute.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

I wish one day
I could somnambulate 
to the lake
where you used to lie on the grass
to peer inquiringly at an exquisite face 
on the surface
of the clear water.
Being a stargazer,
I guess I'd also gaze
for a long while,
not at my own reflection,
but at your enthralling reincarnation,
the swaying daffodil
beside an old windmill.
If I could borrow a delightful petal 
from you
to eclipse my constant blue,
perhaps,
I wouldn't consider
plunging myself into the water.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Your beauty
is like the soothing sunshine
in icy January,
enthralling and sublime,
but I dare not take off my clothing
to reveal my true feeling,
for I realize
you're definitely not a blessing in disguise.
If I expose this heart of amorous passion
to your freezing inattention,
I'll get frost bite
in a short moment
which can be as poignant 
as love bite.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Flowers are most enthralling
when they're blooming,
yet they're spent
even before you lament 
in a remote mountain village.
To the best of my knowledge,
we're all flecked,
no more perfect 
than this imperfect universe.
The errors we made on impulse
when being silly
have turned out to be 
eternal tears of sorrow.
Nonetheless,
we have to let go 
of our past frivolousness
and foolishness
as long as we're still breathing.
We must discard this rusted leaf 
if we're still hoping
to turn over a new leaf.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Wandering down a country path,
I stop by a newly harvested rice paddy
with strewing straws
bathing blissfully
in the winter sun.
Not far away,
several sparrows are chitchatting
like lively noisy lasses.
I guess
they're not talking about me
behind my back,
for I'm not a straw man,
nor will I scare them away
when they're enjoying
those scattered grains.
How can I explain to them?
I'm lying here
simply to savor the delightful sunshine
along with the gentle caress
of the January breeze.
I couldn't care less
if they think of me as a lazy idler,
idling away the golden day
this way,
for I'm not a go-getter
and never take a fancy
to becoming an oil tycoon.
All I need is peace and harmony
on this quiet afternoon.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Since you went away
with April rain,
my garden has virtually turned into a wasteland.
Empty whisky bottles are enough to make a small island,
yet this sorrow of mine is still here to stay.
If you don't mind,
could you lend me a smile
so that I could bury it in my barren land?
And wish in a little while,
it might grow into an oasis of sunflowers
on my wasteland.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Your innocent smile,
still kept in my heart for a long while, 
was a forget-me-not in full swing
that I fell for last spring.
Missing the faint fragrance
you sent off in the air dripping with romance,
I kept wasting away
and my hair turning gray.
But it doesn't really matter now,
for I see a smile somehow
on every petal of a blue forget-me-not
that I pined for a lot.



Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Just as you're a pretty fish
swimming in a tropical paradise
in spring,
so am I the sentimental
evening glow
mixing all the gorgeous colors
of life
in the western sky
in autumn.
Since it's next to impossible
for spring and autumn to get together
in real life,
it was really a wistful error
that we should have known each other.
If beauty can't last any longer
than all the flowers in summer,
why don't we
treasure it in our sweet memory
until the twelfth of never?

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Gusty Wind,
I want to thank you 
a million
for ceasing to be a villain
even before midnight.
Now I guess
I can lie down and sleep tight.
Nonetheless,
faced with the huge waves 
of emotion
you stirred up
in the ocean of my mind,
I simply have no idea 
how to calm down,
not to mention
enjoying a peaceful night.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Waiting for you in December
in the icy cold winter,
I don't really appreciate ruthless weather
in the slightest.
Though not being the brightest,
I'm still able to reason.
If you don't show up this season
as always,
I couldn't care less,
for I've forgotten the way you look,
and the reason
why I fell in love with a brook
instead of your poetry book.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Suppose spring is a poem,
a most mesmerizing poem,
then I won't bother
or go any farther 
to anatomize its beauty
because it's not a laureate's duty.
All I need to do is relax
while lying in green grass,
savoring the most fragrant wine
and basking in sunshine.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Alcohol tastes bitter,
but life tastes even more bitter.
That's why I'm ready
to get tipsy
whenever there're whisky.
Roses are thorny,
but why do I miss you like crazy?
Here is the reason why
if you care to read my rhyme:
from time to time,
being pricked feels much better,
compared with being lonely.


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

After a rich meal,
if you ask me how I feel,
my eyelids are leaden 
with stones and feel pain,
and my body heavy
as an overloaded airplane.
Seeing that my muse has left me,
vanishing in a puff of smoke,
is it not a silly joke
that I still hope I can pen poetry
and wish it'd be ethereal
as well as surreal?


Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Suppose I were you,
I'd rather
appreciate the beautiful view
of a long and meandering river.
However,
If you're talking 
about the life's journey,
I wish mine would be uncurving
and easy.
Maybe,
it'll take me my whole life
to see the true beauty of a life 
that's full of suffering,
for I'm not so wise as you.

----------


## angliholic

For a couple of days,
the spring rain has come back
from a long journey,
and is lingering over the view. 
All the trees are sprouting
and little birds chirping.
The sleepy land seems to be waking up
from its deep winter slumber,
whereas, 
when and how
will the seed inside me
begin to bud
since you're still nowhere to be found.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

Without a reason,
I dreamed of you again
last night.
Without a reason,
you lost your dear parents
as a kid
and never had a chance 
to go to school 
to learn how to read and write,
yet your heart was pure
and beautiful as Mother Nature.
Without a reason,
you were full of love
when you had your family
though you were a struggling farmer
all your life.
Without a reason,
you moved to heaven
many years ago,
yet I still come across you
once in a while
in my dreams.

Revised Version

----------


## angliholic

My dear friend, Sol,
I try hard to recall.
Yes, youre a pretty yellow rose,
and itll absolutely be a great loss
for those guys
who dont even have a chance
to savor your sweet fragrance
especially when the love affair
is still slumbering in the icy cold air.
I only dare to dream
to hold you tight in my dream,
for I fear this poor heart of mine
will skip a beat time after time
if the dream comes true.
Therefore, it's better that I admire you
at a distance
and praise your charm
in my poem
rather than have a date
if you're truly my soul mate.

Revised Version

----------


## tailor STATELY

:Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## angliholic

> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor STATELY


Thank you, Tailor, for dropping by.

----------


## angliholic

For days,
the warm sunshine
of early autumn
has been shrouded
by the relentless September rain.
With a heavy heart,
I catch a glimpse of a rusty leaf
falling from a fig tree nearby.
It's no more flying
gracefully and elegantly,
which I used to perceive and admire.
All I can see
is a weatherworn face
full of raindrops.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Beautiful... Great to see you posting  :Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## angliholic

> Beautiful... Great to see you posting 
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor


Thank you, Tailor, for dropping by and leaving your beautiful compliment here.

----------


## Danik 2016

Beautiful poem, angliholic!Was wondering about you. Glad to read you again.

----------


## angliholic

> Beautiful poem, angliholic!Was wondering about you. Glad to read you again.


Thanks, Danik, for your time reading and leaving your kind words here. By the way, may I know why you think it's beautiful?

----------


## Danik 2016

The poem draws a delicate parallel between the feelings of the poet and nature. It is wonderful how your poems builds its own take on nature without the usual clichés of this kind of poetry.

----------


## angliholic

> The poem draws a delicate parallel between the feelings of the poet and nature. It is wonderful how your poems builds its own take on nature without the usual clichés of this kind of poetry.


Thanks, Danik, for the feedback. Now I know why you think so.

----------


## angliholic

The moment
I started to bury myself in marigold flowers,
I was astonished to find
how little time left
for me to curse the darkness of the government!
After all,
it's not the corruption but the fragrance
that I reap
when I spend plenty of time
taking good care of golden marigold.

----------


## tailor STATELY

lol... Hope it was a fresh pungent bouquet.  :Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## angliholic

> lol... Hope it was a fresh pungent bouquet. 
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor


Thank you, Tailor, for dropping by and the comment. Luckily, when I directed my mind and attention toward natural beauty and wrote some poems, I felt much comfortable and forgot most of the darkness.

----------


## angliholic

You just called to say sorry~
you couldn't go on a trip to the park with me
simply because of the grey sky.
I don't mind at all.
If I hadn't stepped outside my comfort house,
I wouldn't have a chance
to taste this refreshing autumn morning.
As luck would have it,
the trees are still lush green
in this subtropical Formosa.
Everything is so peaceful and tranquil
except that it looks like rain.
As a matter of fact,
the rain won't bother me at all.
In spite of being old as the season myself,
I won't worry about one day
I must say goodbye
to this romantic landscape with falling leaves
forever and ever.
What harasses me most is~
I can't find some intoxicating lyrics
to turn this beautiful autumn morning
into an immortal piece of art
while the morning dew is fleeting away
with my life.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed  :Smile:  Melancholy in a "a matter of fact" way.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed  Melancholy in a "a matter of fact" way.
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor


Thanks, Tailor, for reading and the feedback.

----------


## angliholic

In the refreshing September morning,
while I'm inhaling some fresh air,
I notice some sparrows,
busy gleaning the seeds of weeds
at a small park.
All of a sudden,
I wake up to the fact that
I'm one of their kind--
living a mediocre life,
easily and readily
satisfied with a mini meadow.
Perhaps,
it's due to the season of falling petals;
perhaps,
it's due to the declining years of an empire
that I no longer wish to be a seagull,
flying high over the ocean.
If only I'm still able,
once in a while,
to catch a glance
of a small patch of evening glow,
I don't care how huge,
how mesmerizing the world outside is!

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed very much, especially: "Perhaps,
it's due to the season of falling petals;
perhaps,
it's due to the declining years of an empire
that I no longer wish to be a seagull,
flying high over the ocean."  :Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed very much, especially: "Perhaps,
> it's due to the season of falling petals;
> perhaps,
> it's due to the declining years of an empire
> that I no longer wish to be a seagull,
> flying high over the ocean." 
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor


Thanks again, Tailor, for your kind and encouraging comment.

----------


## angliholic

It's windy in the park tonight.
It springs to mind~
in the early morning
the autumn breeze was cool and pleasant,
but where has it gone?
I hate to think about it
just as I hate to reminisce about the girl
once with April in her eyes,
once the May flower in my eyes,
now vanishing into thin air,
disappearing without a trace
with all the spring dreams.
With blurry eyes,
the lonesome street lamp nearby
dare not even look up at the starry sky.

----------


## angliholic

Last night,
an uninvited guest, 
the torrential rain,
wreaked dreadful yet beautiful havoc 
on the colorful autumn trees,
leaving a luxury Persian carpet 
of bright orange and yellow
on the landscape.
I can't help lingering 
for a while
and pondering long 
over this picturesque disaster~
If life were short of the atrocities 
of sweltering summer,
would it turn so mellifluous 
and melodious
in autumn?
It's a pity that the harsh winter 
will be around the corner
sooner or later,
yet isn't this inevitable destiny
which has matured me 
so as to feel grateful enough 
to value this mellow season of grace?

----------


## Danik 2016

Enjoyed the delicate images and wisdom of this poem.

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed the delicate images and wisdom of this poem.


Thanks, Danik, for dropping by and leaving the kind feedback.

----------


## angliholic

I drop a yellow rose into a pond,
with a view to gazing admiringly 
and affectionately
at those concentric ripples,
ever spreading out 
toward the eternal enigma.
If you can sense the warm sunny glow
of these golden petals
at the edge of the universe,
then you're a true friend of mine.

----------


## tailor STATELY

:Smile: 
...

----------


## angliholic

> ...


Thanks, Tailor, for dropping by.

----------


## angliholic

I'm amazed to notice
the okra, 
a lass in green trimmings,
having stayed calm and serene in my balcony
for a long while,
starts blossoming this morning
at long last.
Without fail,
the season of silver grass
is as good as the season of melancholy
for me.
Just when my heart's in a fret,
like the surface of a clear pond 
messed up by an autumn breeze;
just when I feel like crying,
to my delight,
a couple of small yellow flowers,
should brighten up the gloomy sky above me
in no time.

----------


## angliholic

Breezes are holding their breath,
trees falling into a coma,
and the sunshine just lying gently.
It's so quiet 
in the afternoon
that time seems to stand still.
In the distance,
I can see
the little hands of rice plants 
struggling to hold up golden grains 
in the autumn field.

----------


## tailor STATELY

:Smile: 
...

----------


## angliholic

When autumn is also drunk 
with the sweet golden wine 
of the setting sun,
and lies down 
under the flame maple trees,
a smirking wind nearby,
witnessing all this,
starts blowing,
swirling 
a wood of falling leaves
into a shower 
of flying colorful confetti.
I wonder
whether it's time for me
to harvest the fruit of life
or regret.

----------


## Danik 2016

Enjoyed!

----------


## angliholic

Sitting in the shade
of a great banyan tree,
counting the good old days
sneaking away
one by one
just as the good autumn breezes
come and go,
I'm not pondering
how to be immortal or something.
What's the meaning of living endlessly
anyway
if one can't remain evergreen as a mountain?
Not far away,
I catch sight of a little yellow flower
of a dandelion
with a couple of butterflies
still dancing around.
Why should I worry
one day
it'll turn itself into a dandelion clock
and float away with the wind
any second
as long as the memory of beauty
lingers on
in the eyes of beholder?

----------


## angliholic

> Enjoyed!


Thanks, Danik, for dropping by. I almost overlooked this post of yours.

----------


## angliholic

Don't make fun of me
if you see
that I have this sudden fancy
to grow the water lily 
in the late September
when in the pond
the water's getting as cool as a cucumber. 
Nonetheless,
if I will get a chance,
in July of next year,
to meditate on a purple beauty 
which should emerge 
from a world of muddy filthy soils,
I couldn't care less
if it means my last summer.

----------


## angliholic

After the moon cake savoring, 
after Mid-Autumn Festival celebrating,
there's nothing fancy
but the full moon's waning.
Since nothing 
is worth brewing mesmerizing poetry,
I might as well hit the hay.
Some people say,
there's free ice cream
in your dream,
but most men prefer tender luscious abalone
as I dream,
especially when hungry 
yet can't afford to pay the money.

----------


## angliholic

When breezes in late September
begin coughing
I feel like an ancient river
so much so
that it's time to get flowing,
flowing far away to an uncharted place
where to keep meandering
and embrace
a serene green meadow.
You know,
if you're happy
I'll pluck you a yellow daylily.
And if you don't laugh out loud,
I'll pen a free verse or two
on a white cloud.
Please don't shed a dew or two
because unfettered is my imagination,
running wild like thick vegetation.

----------


## angliholic

If catching the tail of summer
is as subtle
as catching a floating rainbow bubble
in sweet slumber,
then let nature run its course
and never feel remorse.
Nonetheless,
while weeping willows
are losing leaves like widows
shedding tears in late September,
I'm not sure whether 
I should close that window,
or simply forget about tomorrow.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Wonderful poems... "If catching the tail of summer
is as subtle
as catching a floating rainbow bubble
in sweet slumber," kindled my imagination  :Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## angliholic

> Wonderful poems... "If catching the tail of summer
> is as subtle
> as catching a floating rainbow bubble
> in sweet slumber," kindled my imagination 
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor


Thanks, Tailor, for the kind comment.

----------


## angliholic

Isn't it refreshing 
to stare at a leaf budding
in the season of seeding?
Why must it turn to a rusty leaf,
come the season of grief?
I have this sudden impulse
to go to a pond of water lilies 
not to appreciate
but to wait 
until all good breezes 
terminate
so as to watch my clear reflection 
mirrored in still water,
instead of the distortion
in the rippling water.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Wonderful imagery and quite reflective. Enjoyed your use of rhyme  :Smile:  

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## angliholic

> Wonderful imagery and quite reflective. Enjoyed your use of rhyme  
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor


Thanks, Tailor, for your kind comment.

----------


## angliholic

Since 
I'm just a small blade of grass,
I humbly pray
if only there's a dewdrop 
caressing my face
when I wake up in the early morning 
every day.
I'm not a sea otter,
therefore, 
a lavish ocean of water
won't save me from drowning
but lead me to sighing
one day.

----------

